# The Official Sign up for the Secret Reaper 2012



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the *Official Sign up thread for Secret Reaper 2011!!


*Start of sign up:
July 16, 2012

Ending date for sign up:
August 17, 2012

Shipping Deadline:
September 17th, 2012

Rules:

1. The values of the gift must be $20.00, give or take a dollar or so, 

2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.

3. gift must be Halloween related

4.You *MUST *not reveal who your secret reaper is until every one has received their gift,

5. You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift

6. You must PM Bethene when you ship, along with the tracking number

7. Send Bethene a PM when you receive your gift, Please do this, your reaper will want to know it arrived

8. if your receive a gift but are unable to send one in return, you are expected to send your gift to your "victim" 

9. if you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved : 
if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers. 

if you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please contact Bethene with the following information:

Name and address
likes, dislikes, themes if any, and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party, etc)
shipping preference : any where, USA only, USA and Canada only, Canada only, Europe, 

Have fun every one, lets make this as great a secret reaper as last year!! 
Let the fun begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!! time to sign up!!!

Victim...victim.....victim!!!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm in...can't wait!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Sign me up! I'm a reaper virgin, so be gentle!


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Sign me up. Woohoo.... cannot wait to gwt my victim!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Note to every one: when PMing me, please remember to put your shipping preference *, USA only, USA or Canada, or in the case of Canadians, Canada only, or any where, those who are over seas and want to join in the fun, we will have to see how many from over seas sign up to see if we can do that only. Also, remember to give a good list of your likes and dis likes, and to post it in the thread for it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*Also, every one on the thread who has said they want to join the fun, remember you still need to pm me! *


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Do we need a likes/dislike board?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Bethene's on the ball - http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-thread-secret-reaper-2012-a.html#post1288451


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in!! Off to send PM now & add in my likes/dislikes to the other thread!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh wow I don't know HECK YES I'm in again! 

Ah, Secret Reaper, the unofficial start of the Halloween Season.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm so excited!! Thank you for organizing this!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have 16 signed up already!!  but alot of people who on this thread said they want to join in have not messaged me yet with their info! if you want to join the fun, you NEED to do this!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

So, so in. Can't wait to hear what will be the theme for the next tombstone to be built. YEAHHHHHH!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks for doing this again! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ahh! I'm a noob! Just sent my info and I am so excited! I can't wait to Get my reaper so I can start shopping!!! My boys are going to love helping decorate the box for shipping! And we get a sweet deal because hubs can ship cheaper (and via courier!) through his work! Yay!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Woo hoo! Sending info now.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet! Sending my PM in just a moment. I'm in!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I sent mine and I'm so excited.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in again! I think this is going to be my 3rd? year


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

sent mine also..hope I sent it to right place :/ !!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

info sent, thanks!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Info sent  thank you for all your hard work


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kelloween, you did send it to the right place !  

We have 27 signed up already, after just the first day! YAY!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yay!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Dminor said:


> Sign me up! I'm a reaper virgin, so be gentle!


me too dminor me too


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't wait! I always have fun with the Secret Reapers!!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

well i am in just sent you a pm send me a victim to reap

by the way i am a reaper virgin so plz be gentel with me


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

i'm in!!!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Info has been sent!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

The double headed reaper that is me & Ghouliet are back in and ready to reap!!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Just sent in my info! woohoo third year!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow guys, have 43 already! and it is only the first day!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't wait...


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in! PM sent!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

YAY! Super excited. I love this time of year. =)


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Just signed up, 2nd year for me!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in.


.


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

Me too!

.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in!! =)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

bethene said:


> wow guys, have 43 already! and it is only the first day!


Wow!! Awesome! Sounds like it's going to be a record breaking year!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Make that 44


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Signing up again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, am now up to 51, and that is with out 13mummy's pm, for one, 

also PLEASE pm me, several people early in the heads up thread said they wanted to be a part of it but have not signed up,, so if you do want to join, contact me!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay!! I finally got my PM in! Please forgive me for being such a slacker and waiting until the second day, Bethene.  I just wanted to make sure I had a block of time to keep my thoughts as together as they can be, with minimal distraction.

Vic or Tim, I don't care who I get!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I'm in! Where do I sign? *


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to do this again too please.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Sent my PM! Thank you again Bethene for doing this!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I am sooo in! Can't wait...was such a blast last year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, up to 58!! a great start!


----------



## Arronaf (Sep 9, 2008)

This is awesome! Can't wait to get my repee and start shopping. Being in Germany I want to find something special!


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

PM sent.. So excited...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i'm signing up.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

YAY!!! Hallo, I am SO happy! 
I have 65 PM's and several (Hallo, 13mummy to name 2 !  ) who said they want to join but have not sent a message yet! This is going to be such a fun year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

67 and counting!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Woooohoooooo!!!!! Secret Reaper is back *Jumps up and down in excitement*


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm in too! First time for me  PM sent, likes/dislikes noted. 

I'm excited!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so do you remember where the thread is of likes and dislikes from last year? i would like to review what i said last year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw it some where, just search for reaper, it should show up! 

well, up to 69!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I posted links in the "Head's Up!" thread. I think on pg. 4 or 5.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you Ophelia, well, only one new addition over night,, lots of usual joiners to be heard from yet


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in!

I'm a reaper noobie so be kind to me....

Bethene PM sent

Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 76 now!  got a fantastic start!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

bethene, do you remember how many we had last year? Are we going to break reaper records this year?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I just PM'ed you my info Bethene! I'm so excited to do this again this year!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am so excited. When do you start pairing people up? I can't wait to get my victim.


----------



## bamaquad (May 18, 2011)

Just signed up. This should be awesome. Why can't there be more people around here where i live like the ones on this forum, they're just missing out.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tannasgach, I believe there were like 161 people. alot of new people signing up, so I guess it depends on if the ones from last year join in on top of the newbies, it is very , very possible! 

chinclub, I won't start pairing up until after the 17th of August, started a bit early last year due to the large amount of people, but ended up confusing myself with some last minute sign ups with specific shipping needs, so I am planning on waiting til after the dead line this year, sorry picketers. you will have to keep flinging the glitter, boas and keep the booze flowing ( my way too please) but I think I will need to to keep my self sane!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I just sent my info to Bethene! I participated in round two of Secret Reaper last year and I loved it. I can't wait to receive my victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 81! Yay!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

bethene said:


> chinclub, I won't start pairing up until after the 17th of August, started a bit early last year due to the large amount of people, but ended up confusing myself with some last minute sign ups with specific shipping needs, so I am planning on waiting til after the dead line this year


I totally understand. I wouldn't want to be in your shoes with all of that work. Thanks again so much for doing this. I am really excited.


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm in! I've missed sign ups the last 2 years and been sad. REAPIN' TIME!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Sign me up! I'm PMing you now.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I just PM Bethene and I am in!!! PLUS I am not sick this time too!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm in Bethene, PM sent. Time to start working on the propr that will be the gift!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Me want victim! Fun!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
You rock Bethany!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yaayyyy!! I'm in too!!! Will PM later on tho......


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

did you get my PM just checking lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

muwhahahahah sent my PM to BETHENEEEEEEE who is AWSOME!!!! thanks a million skulls for making our day so much bloodier if i ever see or got to meet ya I'd hug ya to death lol muwhahhahaha
" bring on the VICTIMS"


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh yeah!!!! Yeah yeah!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So far we are up to 86!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

now it is 88!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, we have slowed way down, we are up to 90 now,, 
BUT I still have several who have said they want to be apart of it who have not pm;d me,,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

a slow climb, but a climb none the less! up to 92!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in  

WHOOOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I sent my info count me in.


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im in!! So excited!!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm in! Last yer I wasn't as creative as I hold have been. This year will be much better.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

So excited for my third secret reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, over night had a lot sign up, we are now at 102!!!!!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> well, over night had a lot sign up, we are now at 102!!!!!


Bethene I don't know if the question was asked already, but what was the total for last year's sign up?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Just signed up - so excited for my 2nd year in the Reaper. Last year was so much fun from the agony of waiting for my victim to stalking their posts to learn all about them once I got my name and then shopping/making the gifts and finally the shipping and the suspense of hoping they would like it! It was instantly my new favorite way to kick off the seaon. Thanks Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

i believe it was 161, so we are off to a good start - seeing it has been up for only a week!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I am happy to be able to sign up again. Thanks Bethene. I know it's early but I think we need to get a few more Canadians signed up.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

*Last year was so much fun! Hope to be in again!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, of course you can be in, Estertota! 
well, we are now up to 106!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Count me in. pm next to be sent. Newbie here.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

161? it would of been 162 if I werent soo sick in the hospital last year. No worries. I am fine and ready to kick butts and starts haunting.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> i believe it was 161, so we are off to a good start - seeing it has been up for only a week!


WOW!!!!! Then we are off to a great start. Thanks


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yeah, a very great start, we are up to 112~


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Woot! It's the most wonderful time of the year!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sign me up! I'm in!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

obviously  we are up to 114!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah Whooo! All signed up! Hmmm.... I hope whomever my victim is will like what I am making. It's just a little something I'll be throwing in.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you Bethene for doing this again. I signed up.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Signing up, had the best time last year !


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in again! Just signed up.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Bethene, as always you rock as our SR coordinator! I volunteer my services for picketer control and glitter mitigation. Let me know. I'm sending you an "I'm so in!" PM right now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow!! am up to 120!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is strange, not one new sign up over night!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

That is a bit odd perhaps people have lost their minds?


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just "discovered" this forum and I love it! I'm all signed up. Can't wait to make a package for my "victim."


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome Kardec! I'm originally from CT myself. You'll love it here and Secret Reaper is a blast!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

What is te average percentage of Americans, Canadians, and Europeans?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

there is a thread here jdubba started that asks where you live. maybe you can find that thread and have some idea


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok am I so excited to get my victim I can't wait. Oh BTW when do we find out our victim? This will be my first time to do this and I have heard thru the forum that it is a blast.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Can't wait, PM sent.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LadySherry, you will have to wait for your victim until after the 17th of August, when the dead line for sign up is!

well, we are now up to 123!! 

BTW, I looked up last year and we had 168 signed up, so we have a way to go!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Dead...line... HA!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 125!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow!!! We may pass last years number!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

when do we get are victim? just wondering


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok Bethene. If I have to wait I will but it's going to be hard. 
Creepguardian-----August 17th is when we get our victims just found out myself.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, LadySherry, it is a long wait , and seems even longer come August,

had one moreover night! so 126 now


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I can wait! I can wait! I can be patient!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah just pm ed you. Thanks for doing this again Bethene, your the bomb!!!!!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Bethene I just PM'd you. I am so excited to be able to do this! This is my first year and I have been looking forward to it since I've heard about it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well we are up to 129 now. keep 'em coming!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bethene, I want to join this time around. This will be my first year..  I just sent you a PM


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great, chocolatechip1979, I got it, we are up to 130!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in I love this!!!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it time yet?!! Awww...


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

It's a new day Bethene. How many signups do we have now???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 133!!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> there is a thread here jdubba started that asks where you live. maybe you can find that thread and have some idea


Thanks-you! I'll have a look but wasn't that thread just for over all users on here? I was wondering for reapers specifically, if possible, but that info could be hard to tally!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do not have that info at my finger tips , I could check it out, but would have to go thru all those signed up, I would guess that there are between 5-10 from Canada, just a guess mind you, but I know there are not a lot of them,, and so far only one from Europe, the rest from USA


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this keeps getting way separated from the likes dis likes thread for some reason!

Well, 135 is the number this morning


----------



## yblehsspot (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in! I love doing these!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I can be good. I can be patient. I wont whine about it this time....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

good for you,, NOWHINING, you will match your name


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi bethene I sent you a pm yesterday just wanted to know if everything was Aok...

Thanks!


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

Does it matter how many posts you have? I did this on another forum and loved it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

First off, welcome to the forum!  and secondly, no Pinkie1205, several have suggested it but so far I have not started to do this, the few problems I have had over the 3 years I have done this have not been with new members, so until I do have a problem, it stays as is, 

no new joiners over night,,,


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Please add to the list.


----------



## pinkie1205 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you. The other place I do this at requires a number of posts. I will think about joining!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope you decide to join us  

Well, no more takers yet! Are we not going to have as many as last year??


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to join if that is ok.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I've decided to join. It was fun last year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are now up tio 138, any more takers??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Are sign ups still going til 8/17?


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm in. Never done this before, so I'm excited!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*YES YES YES!!! ("I'll have what she"s having!")*

*BOO AND BOO AGAIN!!! I soooo missed being part of Secret Reaper last year... (boo hoo) So I am back to jump in and go for it this year!! After a VERY long hiatus from HF -- I think the best way to get my Halloween creative juices gurgling again is to just jump in feet first! 
Hello Secret Reaper -- I'm all yours! BOO! 

*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim, victim... i need a victim.....


sorry, bethe, i waited as long as i could !!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm thinking there is going to be another rush as the deadline grows closer!! FUN!!


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Im in. Thanks Bethene


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got a few more toady, up to 142!! 

MissMandy, yes, the sign up are until the 17th of August, so we have a bit yet! 

witchymom,,, I admire your restraint! LOL!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

look at all the lovely victums. but what's this, spooky mama quiet this year! where is all her ranting, her purple glitter, her gentle, flying monkey thread baring stilletto shoe stepping [some would say stomping] victum cries. she was the leader of an otherwise would be quiet group of tame, gentile, meek little ladies. VICTUM she would cry, and now she is silenced. oh how we miss that little women.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey susieboo, missed you. glad you joined. but i'm mad at you too. humph


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay susie, you wrote me finally since you got back, i'm not so mad now. lol.


----------



## gothiccaddy (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't wait.. I love doing this!!! The anticipation is killing me :O)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah! Seeing lots of familier names. So excited!! I may wet myself before the 17th, waiting for my victim.

And hey, good point... Spooky Mama... where is she???


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think that Spookimama is busy with school. 

we are up to 144


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm feeling crafty today and would love to work on something for my VICTIM! I can't wait! It cracked me up last year reading the thread where everyone was asking politely for a victim (translation: screaming, begging, whining, and chanting for their victim).


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

I want in


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

nhh said:


> Yeah! Seeing lots of familier names. So excited!! I may wet myself before the 17th, waiting for my victim.


*Gee-- I know just what nhh's reaper can give her: SR Panty Liners...*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Susie, lol!!!
_

well we now have 148!!
_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, only one more this evening. so up to 149,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

slowly you are going to beat last years quota, keep a signing up guys and gals


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Gee-- I know just what nhh's reaper can give her: SR Panty Liners...*


 welcome back Ms Boo..


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

SHHH!!! I am trying to be good and not whine here! 



bethene said:


> good for you,, NOWHINING, you will match your name


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I was just wondering where she is. I know she's busy with school though.



hallorenescene said:


> look at all the lovely victums. but what's this, spooky mama quiet this year! where is all her ranting, her purple glitter, her gentle, flying monkey thread baring stilletto shoe stepping [some would say stomping] victum cries. she was the leader of an otherwise would be quiet group of tame, gentile, meek little ladies. VICTUM she would cry, and now she is silenced. oh how we miss that little women.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I WILL BE GOOD AND NOT WHINE ABOUT IT... Its not an easy task, but darn it, I missed out on the fun last year due to being sick, so I will be patient and good and WILL NOT WHINE ABOUT IT.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol you're doing a fantastic job, NW


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

I'm totally in! I missed out last year but had a blast doing it the year before! Sending PM!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahhaah! THANKS! 



MissMandy said:


> lol you're doing a fantastic job, NW


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, wonderful job, NW!!! 

we are up to 150 with LonnieC!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim victim i need my victim.......


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Are we there yet??


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

witchymom-----I will be your victim but of course not your OFFICIAL victim. muahahahahaha.
Bethene------ I think we are all chomping at the bit to get our victims.
everyone------be patient be patient at least thats what I am telling myself. Good things come with time. Dang I don't like either of those saying.
Hurry up August 17th.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

but what if you ARE my official victim, Lady? LOLOLOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

That means double sweet for me. LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I just bought the COOLEST thing for my victim's package! 

It might be hard to part with it.... :/


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchymom, I must remind you that I offered my services for protester control (and glitter mitigation) for the SR season. Although your cries for your victim have yet to reach the level of desperation I recall from last year, I could have sworn I heard you stomping in your previous post. Just a friendly warning that I'm watching you.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Witchymom, I must remind you that I offered my services for protester control (and glitter mitigation) for the SR season. Although your cries for your victim have yet to reach the level of desperation I recall from last year, I could have sworn I heard you stomping in your previous post. Just a friendly warning that I'm watching you.


my husbands been watching me for years. ask him how thats working out for him  

LOLOLOLOLOL

victim, victim...... ladidadidadidaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm going to need enforcement assistanct.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

<<throws a BUCKET of glitter at LawP.... just for good measure>>


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

CRAP! I got some freakin' glitter in my eyes!!  I think Witchy needs to be banned.. Laaaaaaarrrrrry!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> CRAP! I got some freakin' glitter in my eyes!!  I think Witchy needs to be banned.. Laaaaaaarrrrrry!!!



you're the one who mentioned glitter. i simply thought you were ASKING for it


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Karma Karma Witchy! You may end up being my victim and then I'll have a chance for a little revenge.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Karma Karma Witchy! You may end up being my victim and then I'll have a chance for a little revenge.


and you may be mine... MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA 


lololol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

VICTIM! whew that felt good!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, went up one, 151!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

only one more over night...152


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Of course I'm in!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

BUMP IT UP. And I am not evening whining about it today either.... I am being good and quite and not making any trouble.... yet.. BTW... wheres my glitter?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

NW, you can have some of the glitter Witchy blew in my face yesterday.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*All right people! I see some of you have been wondering where I have been. Well I made a deal with myself that I will only join the secret reaper if I get hired as a teacher. AS most of you know Ive been killing myself all year to finish a degree and take a test to be certified. Well today I got a call for an interview and...............I GOT THE JOB!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so excited and the first thing I did when I came home was come her to say..Lets get this party started cause IM IN! Now we need to join forces and put together our shifts on who will be picketing outside Bethene's house first! Ill take the first shift. As usual come in sassy outfit, and lots of liquor  Ok people I'm already here so Ill expect the rest of you to show up soon peep toes on and with drink in hand....Ahem.....

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

(Spookie marches back and forth out front of Bethenes making as much of a ruckus as possible! Flying by on her best glittered broom buzzing the windows all while not spilling a bit of her Apricot Sour  )*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!
> 
> (Spookie marches back and forth out front of Bethenes making as much of a ruckus as possible! Flying by on her best glittered broom buzzing the windows all while not spilling a bit of her Apricot Sour  )[/COLOR][/B]


CONGRATS!

VICTIMS VICTIMS WE WANT OUT VICTIMS


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *All right people! I see some of you have been wondering where I have been. Well I made a deal with myself that I will only join the secret reaper if I get hired as a teacher. AS most of you know Ive been killing myself all year to finish a degree and take a test to be certified. Well today I got a call for an interview and...............I GOT THE JOB!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so excited and the first thing I did when I came home was come her to say..Lets get this party started cause IM IN! Now we need to join forces and put together our shifts on who will be picketing outside Bethene's house first! Ill take the first shift. As usual come in sassy outfit, and lots of liquor  Ok people I'm already here so Ill expect the rest of you to show up soon peep toes on and with drink in hand....Ahem.....
> 
> VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!
> 
> (Spookie marches back and forth out front of Bethenes making as much of a ruckus as possible! Flying by on her best glittered broom buzzing the windows all while not spilling a bit of her Apricot Sour  )*


hollers whhoooohhoooo BIG CONGRATS FOR SPOOKI and thennnnn starts hollering VICTIM ... VICTIM... VVVVVIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCTIIMMMM !!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

congratulations on the job. sooo, now you can officially teach these ghoulies how to get the class going. lol. class, you got class. love the play on that sentence. now quietly sits back to watch the fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO!!!! and so it begins! the glitter and feathers flying,, well, I could use a drink too, so leave one for me, and MAYBE (wink wink) you will get a victim in14 or 15 days! LOL!!

also, we are up to 156 now!  only 11 more to get next years amount!*

congrats , Spooki mama,, you did it! I am so proud of you,, you will be a fun and awesome teacher,, they knew what they were doing when they hired you! 
*


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome back, *Spooki*!!! Congratulations on the job!

I'm not up for marching at the moment, especially in peep toed heels, but I can park my preggo butt out in front of Bethene's house! (*Bethene*, I'll bring the wine, and guess what...It's all yours!) Let's see, I just had my purple and black boa out last weekend for Relay, so I know it's around here somewhere! _Waddles off to bags that still have yet to be unpacked..._


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wowzers 156! This is gonna be the best year of reaping yet!

Congrats on the job Spooki!!! I'm so happy for you!! Now please send some of your job tackling luck my way!
Ophelia, you should paint your baby belly like a pumpkin to help encourage Bethene! See, even the babe is ready for SR!

*Dons Frack Attack heels for another year and joins Bethene marching* *Flails VICTIM sign while screeching like a banshee*
VICTIM! VICTIM!! VICTIM!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I think I'll join the others, dancing around in Bethene's frount yard with three little monsters and a baby on my hip singing "VICTIM! Victim! Where are you my sweet victim!"


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm on my way with the tequila!! I may be a wee bit late cause my purple boa keeps getting wrapped around my broomstick and it's slowing me down. I am soooo ready for a 
VICTIM......VICTIM.......VICTIM....

Big congrats on the job Spook!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats, Spooki!!

I've been watching RuPaul so I've picked up some pointers on my Victim March outfit, I'll be the best dressed one there!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

the biggest congrat to you!!!!!




Spookilicious mama said:


> *All right people! I see some of you have been wondering where I have been. Well I made a deal with myself that I will only join the secret reaper if I get hired as a teacher. AS most of you know Ive been killing myself all year to finish a degree and take a test to be certified. Well today I got a call for an interview and...............I GOT THE JOB!!!!! Oh my gosh I was so excited and the first thing I did when I came home was come her to say..Lets get this party started cause IM IN! Now we need to join forces and put together our shifts on who will be picketing outside Bethene's house first! Ill take the first shift. As usual come in sassy outfit, and lots of liquor  Ok people I'm already here so Ill expect the rest of you to show up soon peep toes on and with drink in hand....Ahem.....
> 
> VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!
> 
> (Spookie marches back and forth out front of Bethenes making as much of a ruckus as possible! Flying by on her best glittered broom buzzing the windows all while not spilling a bit of her Apricot Sour  )*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will sit with you, since I promise to be good. Hell, I'll help bethene drink the wine. 




Ophelia said:


> Welcome back, *Spooki*!!! Congratulations on the job!
> 
> I'm not up for marching at the moment, especially in peep toed heels, but I can park my preggo butt out in front of Bethene's house! (*Bethene*, I'll bring the wine, and guess what...It's all yours!) Let's see, I just had my purple and black boa out last weekend for Relay, so I know it's around here somewhere! _Waddles off to bags that still have yet to be unpacked..._


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will survive and I will be good! Unless Spooki....... hehehehehehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG, Lisa! LMAO!! tips from RuPaul??!!! you will looks awesome Dahing! 
oh tequila,, and the wine all to my self?! awesome! I may have to wait a few days after the 17th to give victims.............


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hey! I'll help you drink the wine!!!



bethene said:


> OMG, Lisa! LMAO!! tips from RuPaul??!!! you will looks awesome Dahing!
> oh tequila,, and the wine all to my self?! awesome! I may have to wait a few days after the 17th to give victims.............


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Note to self: While others are shopping for shoes, dressing up, drinking and chanting, start putting special things together for Bethene's "Bribery Box". Also, start doing research on who I want to be my Reaper and how to get said box past the picketers and into Bethene's house.. simple.. more liquor!! Muahahahahaha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You got it Kymmm ( throw in a bit of chocolate and you are golden ! )


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Congratulations Spooki!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

_The pre-dawn hours are delightfully cool, as our Villain settles into his Flying Monkey blind. He takes one final look at the flight paths, confident that this spot of Quakeville is the purrrrfect location to stalk his prey. The hunt has begun!

They thought they could scare him off with their glitter bombs, and the feathers of their boas that made him sneeze so. And indeed, if meat were his goal, that might have done the trick. But flying monkey barbecue is not his goal today, and nothing...NOTHING...shall keep him from snaring the final, crucial ingredient to complete his evil, evil plans.

The day is clear, the formations will be easy to see against the azure sky. His weapon sits ready at his side, loaded and primed. Now all he needs to do is...wait._


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> _The pre-dawn hours are delightfully cool, as our Villain settles into his Flying Monkey blind. He takes one final look at the flight paths, confident that this spot of Quakeville is the purrrrfect location to stalk his prey. The hunt has begun!
> 
> They thought they could scare him off with their glitter bombs, and the feathers of their boas that made him sneeze so. And indeed, if meat were his goal, that might have done the trick. But flying monkey barbecue is not his goal today, and nothing...NOTHING...shall keep him from snaring the final, crucial ingredient to complete his evil, evil plans.
> 
> The day is clear, the formations will be easy to see against the azure sky. His weapon sits ready at his side, loaded and primed. Now all he needs to do is...wait._



Ummmmmm...Ok.....Yeah..... well uh while your waiting would it kill you to pick up a sign and join the picket line? oooh and while your here, be a doll and fill up Spooki's glass will ya Im out of my Apricot Sour and All this picketing in Zombie stompers while holding a sign demanding my reapers name in one hand and a drink in the other can make a gal thirsty

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Aside from a few comments on here, I've spent the the better part of the past 4 days in bed with a horrible cold. 

i really do think i should get my *VICTIM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Little Monster 1204 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey there I'm new to the site (signed up today) I would like to participate. Other tham pming Bethene, is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Ummmmmm...Ok.....Yeah..... well uh while your waiting would it kill you to pick up a sign and join the picket line?]


Yes, yes it would. You know as well as I do that the second I pick up the sign will be the very second the first formation is in range...so I'll have to drop the sign, run back to the blind, and probably miss the shot. That simply won't do. I'll see about joining AFTER my evil plans have come to fruition.



Spookilicious mama said:


> oooh and while your here, be a doll and fill up Spooki's glass will ya Im out of my Apricot Sour and All this picketing in Zombie stompers while holding a sign demanding my reapers name in one hand and a drink in the other can make a gal thirsty


'fraid all I have is absinthe. Want some?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Little Monster 1204 said:


> Hey there I'm new to the site (signed up today) I would like to participate. Other tham pming Bethene, is there anything else I need to do?



While you don't _have_ to, it'd be a really good idea to post your likes and dislikes on the Likes and Dislikes thread. And welcome to the (twisted and a little...different) family!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Little Monster 1204 said:


> Hey there I'm new to the site (signed up today) I would like to participate. Other tham pming Bethene, is there anything else I need to do?


First...Welcome Little Monster. Love your screen name. 
Second...Please don a flashy feathery boa, some delightfully outlandish heels in crazy glittery colors with neon pink stockings, grab a bottle of liquor, a sign, and a megaphone, and meet us at Bethene's house for the march of slimes marathon, where we picket her house until we get out victim's name. If you are a male please make the following adjustment to the aforementioned dress code: Wear blue stockings, not pink.


JW approaches Bethene's house from the rear, making sure the adjuster is not watching. Entering Bethene's yard, JW deposits a large box of chocolate on the back porch stoop, along with a bottle of wine, and a written request for a victim. Then she sneaks to the front of the house through a neighbor's yard so as not to draw attention to herself until she is nearing Bethene's yard again. Making a loud entrance, JW flies in on her Dyson vacuum, sending a flock of black birds screeching off in terror. JWs aqua blue and neon pink boa is fluttering behind her, in contrast to her pure white hair. A trail of glitter fills the sky. Swooping down toward the lawn, JW flies past witchymom, dropping off a bottle of Vicks Nyquil. She then swings past spookilicious mama and hands her a beautiful bronze medal for her accomplishment. Thinking twice she also drops an apple into spookies lap. As she steps off her Dyson the heels of her purple snakeskin knee high boots with the 6 inch heels get caught in the hem of her ankle length dress made of fairy wings and dragons breath, sending her plummeting into NOWHINING head first, spilling wine and causing much pain. Mostly spilling wine. Trying to act as if nothing happened, JW grabs her sign and starts stomping her feet and marching back and forth.

*"VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM, VIC-TIM"*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Lady sherry is hiding in the shadows across the street and quietly whispering Vic-Tim Vic-Tim as she cheers on the team trying to think of someway to convince bethene to give us our victim early. Fingers crossed


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG So happy for you Spooki!!!! Congratulations!!! and welcome back. Yay, victim chats are back!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

It's kind of spooky just thinking about the chanting people hiding in the bushes! Spooky! It's putting me in the mood again.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

_This hunt, like so many others and indeed so much of so-called life, is long periods of boredom punctuated by short bursts of action. Thus far, the only thing shaking the stillness was this flying Dyson that buzzed the blind. Otherwise, our villain has been sitting back, sipping absinthe and trying to figure out exactly how to make an apricot sour....

What's this? Yes, indeed, the unmistakable sound of monkeys in formation! Steady, steady, don't rush, take careful aim, relax... The weapon barks, and a winged creature falls from the sky.

Quickly now, go retrieve it...yes, yes here he is, a fine specimen. Looks unhurt, that's good, no recovery time. Our villain pulls that dart out...if the mixture is right, it'll wake shortly, ready to do the villain's bidding.

The monkey comes around shortly, a bit woozy but otherwise fine. Except he keeps The Auditor "Mama" Curious..."No silly monkey! I'm not your Mama! See...I've got a beard, I can't be your Mama!" 

He's a monkey. HIs mother probably does have facial hair! Just go with it.

A bit of training, and the monkey is outfitted with The Package, then sent winging on his mission. Our villain sits back, watching smugly as his minion disappears into the clouds _

It's working! Muhahahahhahahaa!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey,,, no messing with my monkey's!! 

got the chocolate JW, (wink, wink) your wish will be granted ( in about12 days! )


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*12 DAYS!!!! Not good enough! Alright people we are going to add more pressure. Ok here we go. This time we need everyone one i formation to make one strong line. JW quick hop off that Dyson will ya? How many times do I have to tell you we ride the old fashion kind of brooms because they are much more slimming.Thanks for the medal though oh and the apple  a nod to the teaching profession I see NHH Thank you thank you very much...now you get over here too and make the line strong. Im not exactly sure what Auditor is trying to accomplish but someone get over there and pull that drink out of his hand and get him in line as well. Oh and you...LadySherry...you get out from those bushes! Quiet chants is no way to shake up Bethene and convince here to give in a day or so early. Come...Come in line...oh and bring that cute boa with you and put it on....you look fabulous in purple! 
Ok the rest of you fall inline. I hate to say it but we might have to put the drinks down for this one....wait....who am I kidding...we have two hands and really we are just marching so ok keep the drinks. Ive switched to Marshmallow vodka on the rocks...I have extra if anyone wants.

Ok we need to get closer to the house.. When I was buzzing her windows I saw she was making out the list. I tried to see how far she was but all my purple glitter got in the way and I couldn't see through it. Damn glitter,,, love the stuff but it can be tricky to work with. Anyhoo, Im thinking we need to get closer to the windows, March almost in Zombie formation. a Constant tapping and moaning and of course picketing right up to the window all night long with no reprieve is bound to shake her nerves and get her to reconsider holding off to the 17th! Line looks good...everyone....MARCH!

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!! *


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Good idea Spooki! *Breaks formation in marching line and runs to Bethene's windows* pauses *Hunches over, drags one foot, slowly makes way to nearest window* Peering in to make sure Bethene is in the room behind the window Junit slams her hands on the glass and runs them down slowly making a horrible windex sort of noise. Groans out "Viiiiiiiicccccc tiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *12 DAYS!!!! Not good enough! Alright people we are going to add more pressure. Ok here we go. This time we need everyone one i formation to make one strong line. JW quick hop off that Dyson will ya? How many times do I have to tell you we ride the old fashion kind of brooms because they are much more slimming.Thanks for the medal though oh and the apple  a nod to the teaching profession I see NHH Thank you thank you very much...now you get over here too and make the line strong. Im not exactly sure what Auditor is trying to accomplish but someone get over there and pull that drink out of his hand and get him in line as well. Oh and you...LadySherry...you get out from those bushes! Quiet chants is no way to shake up Bethene and convince here to give in a day or so early. Come...Come in line...oh and bring that cute boa with you and put it on....you look fabulous in purple!
> Ok the rest of you fall inline. I hate to say it but we might have to put the drinks down for this one....wait....who am I kidding...we have two hands and really we are just marching so ok keep the drinks. Ive switched to Marshmallow vodka on the rocks...I have extra if anyone wants.
> 
> Ok we need to get closer to the house.. When I was buzzing her windows I saw she was making out the list. I tried to see how far she was but all my purple glitter got in the way and I couldn't see through it. Damn glitter,,, love the stuff but it can be tricky to work with. Anyhoo, Im thinking we need to get closer to the windows, March almost in Zombie formation. a Constant tapping and moaning and of course picketing right up to the window all night long with no reprieve is bound to shake her nerves and get her to reconsider holding off to the 17th! Line looks good...everyone....MARCH!
> ...


I can totally hold my drink in one hand and my picket sign in the other!!!!!!!!!! **Step one two! Step one two! Swish! Step one two!**


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hell, can always hold 2 picket signs and put your drink in your cleavage....with a straw for easy access


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

_The flying minion - let's call him Jack - finally reaches his destination - Jenison, MI, and prepares to fulfill the evil mission laid before him. Took him longer than it should because he had to keep asking "Where the heck is Jenison???" and nobody knew. That and being distracted by protestors with drinks in their cleavage. But finally, his goal in sight.

Jack creeps up to the window, and jimmies it up, careful not to alert the other monkeys. If they find out he's not one of their squadron, he's done for. He slips inside, scurries across the floor to Bethene's computer. A few clicks, and there it is - the object of his quest, the Reaper Victim Registry! Just a few clicks and he'll have it for his Master! Click...click...BLINK. Everything goes quiet, and the screen goes blank.

Uh oh. 

Time for Plan B.

Jack hunts through the house for Bethene...finding her looking slightly perplexed at the presence of this new monkey. Quickly, he pulls out The Package - a bottle of perfectly chilled chocolate dessert wine, and a platter of warm, gooey chocolate chip cookies. How did he keep them warm, you ask? Pure Evil, of course! Silently, reverently, he lays the offering before her, then proceeds to howl as only a flying monkey can... _

*VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!*

and give Spooki hers last

*VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!*

_fin_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LMAO!!! The Auditor, too too, funny (and thank you so much for the wine and one of my fav's chocolate chip cookies, ohhh so tasty ( thanks for the new flying monkey, he fits in well with the others !) ) 

hummm, drinks in the cleavage, now thats a new look!  

oh yeah, and we are up to 157!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Decides to use her scouting skills pitches herself a tent, starts a campfire, and begins making smores! Not leaving until we get our VICTIM! 

Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Well *Junit*, I could always do what I did when I was pregnant with DD: paint a pumpkin on my belly and dress as the Haunted Horseman. The downside of the is it's awfully hard to keep a boa on when you have only a stump for a neck.

*NOWHINING*, keep away from *Bethene's* wine!

*JW*, you're in luck, I'm too busy blocking *Kymmm* from delivering her bribery box while the others are busy. I didn't see a thing, darn it.

However, I do see _you_ over there, *LadySherry*! From this distance though, I cannot hear you, so you just look like you're crazy and talking to yourself. That being said, we're all crazy over here, so come join us!

*MissMandy*, I've got you beat...I've got cleavage for my drink and a tabletop for my chocolate! Unfortunately, as I'm drinking decaf coffee, I will not be putting my drink in my cleavage, so I guess we're just even. Never mind.

What a devilish plan, *The Auditor*. By the way, if there is any extra chocolate dessert wine and chocolate chip cookies, I'll PM you my address(but hold the flying monkey, DD will just scare it).

Ooh, wonderful idea, *beautifulnigtmare*! We'll sit back, enjoy the fire, and get all of the munchkins hopped up on s'mores. They can take over on the picketing while everyone else kicks back and gives those platformed heeled tootsies a bit of a break.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a really fun-loving bunch, isn't it? Sigh.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok as I walk out of the bushes. I prepare the chocolate martini mix. Maybe Bethane will like them and get drunk enough where we can steal the list and give everyone their victims. She will not remember doing it or not. I need someone more stealth than me to deliver the mixture. I'm roo nervous


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Hell, can always hold 2 picket signs and put your drink in your cleavage....with a straw for easy access


I like the way you think...

Hell I'm the one walking up Bethene's drive yelling "woohoo, party!!!" Where's the drinks and victims!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

* Junit you had me laughing out loud! Jenscats5 glad to hear you possess the same talent as so many of us and good to have you....we have a private stash of liquor behind the bushes help yourself. Miss Mandy...cleavage...brilliant idea! Ophelia you should definitely do the pumpkin on the belly thing  LadySherry I like how you think girl, fabulous plan with the chocolate martini mix  NHH glad party to the left...see here we are  and Auditor...I also like the way you think. I hope Bethene will release your Monkey soon though...he was our only team member who has so far made been able to break through to Bethene's headquarters!

Come on gang keep it going!! I sense a chocolate coma is about to hit Bethene and thats when we make our move! 

Victim! Victim! Victim!*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey I just sent a chocolate covered strawberry bouquet to Bethane's door this morning. It's a big one. The card was signed VIC TIM. Maybe she will soften and give us our victims. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

I just jonied the card exchange...of course I am joining the secret reaper. I missed out last year on both can't wait to get started this year.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my sick self is bumping this up.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

AWWWWWW!!!!!! COME ON! I JUST WANT A TASTE!! BTW since Beaitfulnightmare has pitch a tent, I'll sit with her and eat the smores while watching everyone stomp around. I CAN BE GOOD! I CAN WAIT!




Ophelia said:


> Well *Junit*, I could always do what I did when I was pregnant with DD: paint a pumpkin on my belly and dress as the Haunted Horseman. The downside of the is it's awfully hard to keep a boa on when you have only a stump for a neck.
> 
> *NOWHINING*, keep away from *Bethene's* wine!
> 
> ...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bump it up!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> AWWWWWW!!!!!! COME ON! I JUST WANT A TASTE!! BTW since Beaitfulnightmare has pitch a tent, I'll sit with her and eat the smores while watching everyone stomp around. I CAN BE GOOD! I CAN WAIT!


*
Hey why is NW hiding in the tent eating smokes?? SHe use to be front and center of the reaper line last year? What gives??*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NW is being a goodie goodie this year  lol  <3


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I'M SICK AND I WANT MY VICTIM

<<<<starts glitter bombing EVERYONE>>>>>


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> I'M SICK AND I WANT MY VICTIM
> 
> <<<<starts glitter bombing EVERYONE>>>>>


Nooooo! You'll get it in everyone's drinks!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Nooooo! You'll get it in everyone's drinks!


give me my victim and i wont go around licking everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> give me my victim and i wont go around licking everyone!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't threaten me with a good time! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Don't threaten me with a good time! LOL


just ask hubby how much fun ive been the past two weeks- in particular the past week LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> just ask hubby how much fun ive been the past two weeks- in particular the past week LOL


I know, you've been feeling pretty poopy huh?  Is it a lingering cold or something else?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I know, you've been feeling pretty poopy huh?  Is it a lingering cold or something else?


it reminds me a LOT of when i had walking pneumonia several years ago  

what really sucks (aside from being sick in the first place) is that I'll feel ok for awhile (like right now i actually feel pretty normal) but a little bit later, ill feel like poo again.....


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh...I am late to the victim march!! Work has kept me away and I had been sad there was no sign of Spooki or the march last time I checked. 
On my way home we stopped at Michaels and saw the sign for Halloween City that just went up nearby and in a burst of happiness I said "I love Secret Reaper - I think I have some good stuff for my vicitm" to which he replies "or yourself, we all know thats what Reaper is really about". We both had a good laugh...busted, I might make the Reaper a one for you/one for me situation!!

Bethene...I was hoping I could ask you a favor. At some point before the official sign up closes could you post a list of names again like you did last year so we can be sure we are signed up/you got our PM? Unless it is easier to search through to check for specific requests.

So happy to share in this with all of you - very happy to see the victim march is on, I will gather my supplies and head over and most especially congratulations Spooki!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> it reminds me a LOT of when i had walking pneumonia several years ago
> 
> what really sucks (aside from being sick in the first place) is that I'll feel ok for awhile (like right now i actually feel pretty normal) but a little bit later, ill feel like poo again.....


Good grief. I hope you start to feel better soon! If you haven't been to the Dr. I suggest you do, being sick that long and all.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Good grief. I hope you start to feel better soon! If you haven't been to the Dr. I suggest you do, being sick that long and all.


hubby has a dr appt thursday - I'll prob try to sneak in a consult w/ no co pay for me LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL Good thinking, witchy! 

Haha, witchful. Shopping for your victim is definitely an excuse to grab a thing or two for yourself


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> What a devilish plan, *The Auditor*. By the way, if there is any extra chocolate dessert wine and chocolate chip cookies, I'll PM you my address(but hold the flying monkey, DD will just scare it).


The wine? Not in your condition...but the cookies, sure. Since you don't want the monkey (who's totally enamored with Bethene anyway...sheesh, can't shoot good evil help out of the skies these days), I guess this albatross will have to do. Though your daughter might scare that too...so more cookies for me!!!!

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go slip some more $20s under Bethene's door. You know, the ones that I've written "Give The Auditor his victim early" on. Along with a couple $50s that say "And don't give Spooki hers!" Evil!!!!

(But not too many $50s of course. I'm evil, but cheap, let's not go crazy here)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Get better soon WitchyMom!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim! Vic-Tim!
V I C T I M !

How I long to know your name! To fill a box with as much Halloween happiness I can possibly cram into it and suffer through the long lines at the post office just for you, my Vic-Tim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are now up to 159, so instead of listing that many names, if you have a question, message me, alot of people already have, not sure if the message settings are not set up to show sent PM:s but alot of people have had said it does not show up that they sent me a message, so contact me with any concerns, I might make a list closer to the dead line, but 159 names is a long long list!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I want my victim!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Ah, so there may be a problem. I noticed that it was saying I didn't reply to message or send them. Good to know.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a question: besides the Halloween stuff, are we allowed to poke in other little gems from our area, etc? Hubs wants to send some good maple syrup out if we get an American victim


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't mind some maple syrup in my reaper box. But I shall wait for the offical verdict.

Vic Tim Vic Tim vic tim. Ppplllleeeeaaaaeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess I should also be more specific: we will put in the "required" amount (dollar wise) of Halloween items, but it's as an "extra". (don't worry! I won't be cutting anyone short on creeps!hehe)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

LadySherry said:


> I wouldn't mind some maple syrup in my reaper box. But I shall wait for the offical verdict.
> 
> Vic Tim Vic Tim vic tim. Ppplllleeeeaaaaeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


I'll see what I can do If I get you then


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do not see a problem with that moony_1, not at all,

we are up to 160!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am finally, officially in! 

*Throws on fluffiest boa....









and tiniest of hats.....









and pointiest of shoes*









I'm more of a Salem witch kinda gal, but since this is a special occasion.....










Ladies?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> I have a question: besides the Halloween stuff, are we allowed to poke in other little gems from our area, etc? Hubs wants to send some good maple syrup out if we get an American victim


Mmmmm, I'd like maple syrup in mine, too! I don't get over the border near enough to indulge in that bit of delicisousness!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't think I've ever had real maple syrup! I Think it would be fun to get something fun from a haunters home um haunt! I might have to see what I can find. Lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

moony_1 said:


> I have a question: besides the Halloween stuff, are we allowed to poke in other little gems from our area, etc? Hubs wants to send some good maple syrup out if we get an American victim


I think that's a neat idea to send something "local"!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok so we got the go ahead, and general consensus this far seems to think its a fun idea so yay! (and it's "local" as far as beig Canadian haha but we do get some good stuff from hubby's parents sent out to us from where they live!) I'm excited to poke in some extra goodies from around these parts though! We mainly produce oil here....so don't expect too much of that haha


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

That's a great idea! Being from KY maybe I'll pop in a little bottle of bourbon


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Did someone say they wanted BBQ sauce?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Cool idea! I guess from my area, it would be a bottle of pimenta de moida, which is hot crushed Portuguese peppers.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Just so you know i am being very good this year. I was very sick last year and pretty much missed out. The bonus was how wonderful you all were sending me get well wishes and small gifts, which i love every bit of it.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hmmm crawfish may be a little stinky by the time they get there!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

So, have any of you had this sauce? How common is it when you get away from KC?









Named the 2001 American Royal, biggest / best BBQ competition in the nation, title of Best Sauce on the Planet and made by / used at Oklahoma Joe's named in Anthony Bourdain's list of 13 Places to Eat Before You Die.

Someone might end up with a jar if sounds good to you....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I have never seen that before- hummm, something local, will have to think on that a bit!

up to 162~


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Crushed portuguese peppers, BBQ sauce...I think any of these random extras are awesome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

That doesn't leave me with a whole lot, maybe some oranges and mickey ears!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL Miss Mandy!  Not all of us have enough clevage for that to work though, I might have to tape mine in or something ^_^

Beautiful nightmare, may i join your campfire for a short reprieve? I think I need to mix up some hot apple pie moonshine to help keep the line going!

Ophelia, PLEASE do the pumpkin belly!!!

Witchymom I hope you feel better soon, gotta get well so you can hunt for the victim!

Auditor you make me laugh *Donates a 20 to Auditor's cause*

Moony- maple syrup! YUM!!! I really like everyone's ideas of tucking in something extra & local... Ohio used to make tires and have strip mining... Anyone want a lump of coal and some old rubber?? haha

sumrtym- i've never seen that kind of bbq before, i love the label so it must be good 

*Kicks off Frak Attacks and starts circling Bethene's house in zombie mode*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have cleavage! oh wait.... wrong thread? LLOLOLOL

feeling better today (hope it sticks) - felt well enough to go to the store to buy ice cream sundae supplies! 

ICE CREAM PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Junit said:


> LOL Miss Mandy!  Not all of us have enough clevage for that to work though, I might have to tape mine in or something ^_^


Consider it a blessing, darlin' ! 

Glad you're feeling better, witchy! Care for some cinnamon whiskey on top of that ice cream? Gonna be a long night in front of Bethie's house!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Consider it a blessing, darlin' !
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, witchy! Care for some cinnamon whiskey on top of that ice cream? Gonna be a long night in front of Bethie's house!


no, just coffee maybe. i dont drink (except for beer at the beach) LOLOLOL


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

sumrtym said:


> So, have any of you had this sauce? How common is it when you get away from KC?
> 
> View attachment 120826
> 
> ...





MissMandy said:


> Cool idea! I guess from my area, it would be a bottle of pimenta de moida, which is hot crushed Portuguese peppers.


I'm in LOVE...............times two!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Junit said:


> I think I need to mix up some hot apple pie moonshine to help keep the line going!


OK, Hot apple pie moonshine? What is this you speak of? * wipes drool off corner of mouth


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

moony_1 said:


> I have a question: besides the Halloween stuff, are we allowed to poke in other little gems from our area, etc? Hubs wants to send some good maple syrup out if we get an American victim


: perk :

Have I told you lately that you're my favorite?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

sumrtym said:


> So, have any of you had this sauce? How common is it when you get away from KC?
> 
> View attachment 120826
> 
> ...


I've seen it, but haven't bought it. I tend to buy hot sauces, Mrs. Auditor picks out the 'Q sauce. Sounds delicious though.

Have I told you lately you're my favorite?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Junit said:


> I think I need to mix up some hot apple pie moonshine to help keep the line going!


Now that takes me back...liquid hot apple pie in the woods...a bonfire...a pretty girl sharing the fire with me...drunk reenactors with cannons...ah, memories...



Junit said:


> Auditor you make me laugh *Donates a 20 to Auditor's cause*


Woohoo! _Quickly writes "Junit wants you to give Spooki her victim last, too" upon the bill, then slips it under Bethene's door_



Junit said:


> Ohio used to make tires and have strip mining... Anyone want a lump of coal and some old rubber?? haha


I'm a blacksmith, love getting coal. It's one of the reasons I'm extra naughty each year! Depending on where you are in Ohio, could get some of the amazing cream horns from Dick's Bakery in Berea...or Spudnuts!

Have I told you lately that you're my favorite?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> i have cleavage!


>blink< yeah, there's nothing I can say here that won't get me into trouble



witchymom said:


> oh wait.... wrong thread? LLOLOLOL
> 
> feeling better today (hope it sticks) - felt well enough to go to the store to buy ice cream sundae supplies!
> 
> ICE CREAM PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you're feeling better, hope it sticks


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love a good bonfire... underage drinking in the middle of the woods...burning anything and everything....more underage drinking in the middle of the woods.....

dang, i used to be fun LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i love a good bonfire... underage drinking in the middle of the woods...burning anything and everything....more underage drinking in the middle of the woods.....
> 
> dang, i used to be fun LMAO


Can always pretend to be underage. Hello....role playing!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Can always pretend to be underage. Hello....role playing!


oh this thread is about to go so far OT its not even funny LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> oh this thread is about to go so far OT its not even funny LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Lmao! Ok uhhhh ummmm QUICK! 
Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

We have cow patties here in Texas. I don't think anyone wants a pile of .¥¥¥¥. I will find something nice from Texas to send to my victim. If I only knew who it is. Hint hint Bethane . VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I've seen it, but haven't bought it. I tend to buy hot sauces, Mrs. Auditor picks out the 'Q sauce. Sounds delicious though.
> 
> Have I told you lately you're my favorite?


Then for you, you need the 2002 American Royal winner of the Best Hot BBQ Sauce, also made by the guys at Oklahoma Joe's, Cowtown Night of the Living BBQ Sauce.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG! I have been super busy with new job but I just want to say that you guys have me cracking up!! I am laughing out loud at some of these comments and must mention Ms Mandy's fabulous outfit! I love that girl!! *


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

sumrtym said:


> Then for you, you need the 2002 American Royal winner of the Best Hot BBQ Sauce, also made by the guys at Oklahoma Joe's, Cowtown Night of the Living Dead BBQ Sauce.
> View attachment 120949


>gasp<

It's hot sauce...it's Halloween...I...MUST...HAVE...IT!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG! I have been super busy with new job but I just want to say that you guys have me cracking up!! I am laughing out loud at some of these comments and must mention Ms Mandy's fabulous outfit! I love that girl!! *


I know, right? Must say that is the fluffiest boa I've ever seen!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG! I have been super busy with new job but I just want to say that you guys have me cracking up!! I am laughing out loud at some of these comments and must mention Ms Mandy's fabulous outfit! I love that girl!! *


Did I represent, Spooki? lol
Whew, this cinnamon whiskey is gettin' to me! LOL If you see my legs sticking up from a shrub....I'm done picketing for the night!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> >gasp<
> 
> It's hot sauce...it's Halloween...I...MUST...HAVE...IT!


Actually, spicier BBQ sauce.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

sumrtym said:


> Actually, spicier BBQ sauce.



Close enough!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> I know, right? Must say that is the fluffiest boa I've ever seen!


Bahahaha!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Yay, we broke last year's record! 

I've been hesitant to join this picket but cinnamon whiskey over ice cream convinced me.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmmm....sending something local? All I got is sand. We don't make anything around here except sunburns. Oh Oh I got an idea, and it really does involve sand. And a cat. hahahahahahahaha. 

Apparently, while Bethene enjoyed all the chocolates, they didn't work in improving our chances of getting early victim names. Soooooo... I am prancing up and down Bethene's driveway playing a bagpipe. You may be thinking it sounds like fun and perhaps Bethene may actually enjoy that. I don't know how to play a bagpipe. You get the point. While I am playing the bagpipe, I am dragging a large rake behind me on the cement. I also have 3 cats in a bag that hate each other. These will be secretly dropped into the window that The Auditor left open. I have hired 4 school age children to stand outside her bedroom window early mornings and rub large pieces of styrofoam together. I am also sending the Blue Angels over to her house to fly by 6 times a day and once at night. This should suffice to irritate her on a level we cannot even comprehend. If none of that works, I will hire Carly Rae Jepsen to sing "Hey I just met you, and this is crazy" for hours on end until she gives up the names. BTW, it is really hard to play the bagpipes while trying not to drop my strawberry daiquiri, and my boa keeps getting tangled in the little wooden parts. But don't you just love my new shoes and stockings?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well if you put in something from your state, kinda gives a clue who your reaper is..and I think maybe only a few of us from Louisiana?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait...when DO we reveal who we are? I thought we reveal inside the box? Sorry...my noob is showing haha


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You certainly did Ms. Mandy!!!  NW the image of you in the boa playing the bagpipes is priceless!! All right people I think we have almost got her Let me brush myself off slip into a fresh Boa, (apricot sour all over this one) Ahhh thats better. Now some new shoes. Lets see retire the zombie stompers on lets go traditional.....good ol fashioned pair of purple glitter peep toe pumps, purple tutu, fabulous makeup.....ummm oh yes a top would be nice...lets go with a nice old school halloween forum t shirt cut up and all fashion like Yep this looks good...right? oh wait, need a fabulous hat....ahhh perfect . Ok ahem ready set here I go....*

*VIC TIM VIC TIM VIC TIM!!!*!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha JW, that made me giggle! Surely bethene will crack under all this pressure! And those shoes and stocking are spooktacular  I was in the shrubs my 11pm due to the cinnamon whiskey. Dang, now I have leaves stuck in my boa! I'll have to freshen up before starting another long day of picketing.

moony, you can reveal who you are in the box if you'd like to. Some people choose to not let their victim know at all. We just can't say who are reaper is on the forum until everyone gets their gifts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

omg!! JW,, are you trying to drive me so crazy I for get where I put the names to match? I only have so much brain power to go around and it is being drained away as we speak from bag pipe screeches! But I love me some blue Angels, so keep them coming,, and I ADORE your new shoes, 

Spooki, love the new glitter pumps and boa! you look Fabulous dahling! 

So Miss Mandy, I was wondering whose legs those were,, cinnamon whiskey huh? sounds interesting

well, I first said I thought we had 161 last year but I have found one of the papers I used to match names and we had 167, so we are almost there, we have 162, no one new over night!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

bethene said:


> omg!! JW,, are you trying to drive me so crazy I for get where I put the names to match? I only have so much brain power to go around and it is being drained away as we speak from bag pipe screeches! But I love me some blue Angels, so keep them coming,, and I ADORE your new shoes,
> 
> Spooki, love the new glitter pumps and boa! you look Fabulous dahling!
> 
> ...


Legs? lol JW posted the legs


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jw, i love those legs and shoes. now i do have a question for you, are you trying to create havoc in the skies? your blue angels and auditors flying monkeys, ya better grab some lights and start syncronizing their flight patterns. 
miss mandy, the legs bethie was refurring to were yours i believe sticking up out of the bushes. have some more mash honey, and see if those legs can still wiggle. lol.
spooki, now being a teacher and all, those bagpipes and sounds jw is making should break you in good for all the chalk board and children noises to soon come.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> jw, i love those legs and shoes. now i do have a question for you, are you trying to create havoc in the skies? your blue angels and auditors flying monkeys, ya better grab some lights and start syncronizing their flight patterns.
> miss mandy, the legs bethie was refurring to were yours i believe sticking up out of the bushes. have some more mash honey, and see if those legs can still wiggle. lol.
> spooki, now being a teacher and all, those bagpipes and sounds jw is making should break you in good for all the chalk board and children noises to soon come.


Lmao! Well I guess I drank way more than I though  (hangover shades)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Oooo! I was going to say I was not going to send anything local to my victim, but then I had a light bulb go off right before I clicked "post". 
MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!

I really need my victim now!!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy's head in shades now peeking above the bushes. do you see her now bethie? and about those legs, will they wibble and wobble as you try to stumble out of those bushes? never mind, i heard the crash from here. jw didn't get my message soon enough and the flight pattern of flying monkees and angels just succeeded in ....mid air...unexpectedly meeting and greeting with quick responses and signing a pact [which once one has pricked their fingers and pressed them together it is for all time], flew down santas chute right into bethies living room and settling around bethie who raised a bottle and with a silly grin on her face offered to share what little was left. bethies hubby awoke upon such a clatter and came out to see all the matter. bethie toasted him followed by a hail of cheers which were drowned out by her hubbys jeers.....so the mackintosed faced group started roasting him. and a finer roast of even stars has never even been aired of all the airs. now they are all sleeping heavily and hubby is opening the door and pushing heavily groggy [poor dears] bodys out the window and doors. now i hear the best thing for a hang over is a drink right off first hand. will some kind person embellish and send us the news of how it all goes.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> miss mandy's head in shades now peeking above the bushes. do you see her now bethie? and about those legs, will they wibble and wobble as you try to stumble out of those bushes? never mind, i heard the crash from here. jw didn't get my message soon enough and the flight pattern of flying monkees and angels just succeeded in ....mid air...unexpectedly meeting and greeting with quick responses and signing a pact [which once one has pricked their fingers and pressed them together it is for all time], flew down santas chute right into bethies living room and settling around bethie who raised a bottle and with a silly grin on her face offered to share what little was left. bethies hubby awoke upon such a clatter and came out to see all the matter. bethie toasted him followed by a hail of cheers which were drowned out by her hubbys jeers.....so the mackintosed faced group started roasting him. and a finer roast of even stars has never even been aired of all the airs. now they are all sleeping heavily and hubby is opening the door and pushing heavily groggy [poor dears] bodys out the window and doors. now i hear the best thing for a hang over is a drink right off first hand. will some kind person embellish and send us the news of how it all goes.



I'm up, I'm up! *still picking twigs and leaves out of hair*. Oh my, bethene's poor hubby. He must loath this time of year when we're all out here chanting away, sleep constantly getting disrupted, monkeys tying his shoes together.....the poor dear.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, his walking must match yours. people will think he's been nipping too. 
[you cracked me up]


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My walking is fine now. But last night is resembled something like the Scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK, Hot apple pie moonshine? What is this you speak of? * wipes drool off corner of mouth


Cider or applejuice + Cinnamon sticks + a lot of sugar + Moonshine. It's fantastic. I found a recipe pretty close to what I remember:
http://www.moonshineheritage.com/blog/apple-pie-moonshine/


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG we almost get are victims : D yay i cant wait to start i got a few ideas cant wait i hope i get someone that like witch stuff got an idea for a homemade project


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh man, I love this thread, I have been chuckling all morning!

JustWhisper- heck yes on the bagpipes keep it up! Maybe I can join you with a violin I have no clue how to play *mercilessly rubs bow across strings to make a horrid screeching* And about Bethene’s hubby, hopefully it will annoy him and he will join us in… *encouraging* Bethene to finish the list early.

Moony- Some people reveal their identity in the box, others after everyone has been reaped and some never do, it’s up to you 

Auditor-Berea is about an hour away… Hmm. There’s probably a Halloween store or two on the way. If you are my reapee I will see what I can do!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Junit said:


> Cider or applejuice + Cinnamon sticks + a lot of sugar + Moonshine. It's fantastic. I found a recipe pretty close to what I remember:
> http://www.moonshineheritage.com/blog/apple-pie-moonshine/


ACK! Anyone watch Justified? I'll pass on the apple-pie-moonshine.......

**Step turn! Pivot Step Turn! Twirl** [continuing my marching....hope I don't spill my drink whilst twirling....]


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

*Cackles evilly* Whilst you are twirling you will never notice me refilling your glass with apple pie!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Junit said:


> Cider or applejuice + Cinnamon sticks + a lot of sugar + Moonshine. It's fantastic. I found a recipe pretty close to what I remember:
> http://www.moonshineheritage.com/blog/apple-pie-moonshine/


Thank you very much, I will have to try this! On a side note, if you drink stuff on the 'lighter' side, just tried a Shipyard Applehead Apple Ale. You open it up and you smell apple pie, and the taste backs it up!



Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you all crack me up!!! Keep up the marching, you8 will get your victims in about,,,, 9 days, give or take the time it takes to match you all!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

cinnamon whiskey?? Hey Wait! I want to try tooooooo!

JW... I WANT THE SHOES! wait never mind. I have a 3 week seasonal job at Bob's Market and my feet are KILLING ME!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

*joins picket line with flaming beaver in hand, sans boa!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok....I showered, changed and took a few asprin. Ready for another round! Usually don't wear purple, I don't think it looks that great with my red hair, but I figured I'd give it try. I know at least Spooki will approve!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

okay..... now I was suppose to dress up? Damn it! I have to go home now....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ill take one of each of those please 




MissMandy said:


> Ok....I showered, changed and took a few asprin. Ready for another round! Usually don't wear purple, I don't think it looks that great with my red hair, but I figured I'd give it try. I know at least Spooki will approve!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> okay..... now I was suppose to dress up? Damn it! I have to go home now....


 Are you in your birthday suit, NW??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i had an ice cream sundae for dinner tonight. 

because im a grown up and i can. i ignored the incredulous stares from my kids. they had to eat real food first. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Are you in your birthday suit, NW??


Ummm. (Checking herself for clothes) no i am no naked. I just happen not to have anything special on becuz i was eating smores and drinking and sometimrs i get messy with my food.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> Ummm. (Checking herself for clothes) no i am no naked. I just happen not to have anything special on becuz i was eating smores and drinking and sometimrs i get messy with my food.


i think my boobs eat more than i do (can i say that? LOLOLOLOL)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> Ummm. (Checking herself for clothes) no i am no naked. I just happen not to have anything special on becuz i was eating smores and drinking and sometimrs i get messy with my food.


Oh...bummer! LoL 

I made cake in the microwave today. It was pretty dang good  
But now....now it's time for pumpkin nog! 

VIC! *takes sip* TIM!....*sip* .....VIC! *sip* TIM!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think my boobs eat more than i do (can i say that? LOLOLOLOL)


Same here  They're well fed


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Thank you very much, I will have to try this! On a side note, if you drink stuff on the 'lighter' side, just tried a Shipyard Applehead Apple Ale. You open it up and you smell apple pie, and the taste backs it up!




Oh YUM.

Since we're now going down this path, allow me to heartily recommend The Saint from Crispin's - hard cider with a hint of maple. Oh, Excelsior! Fall in a bottle.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh...bummer! LoL
> 
> I made cake in the microwave today. It was pretty dang good
> But now....now it's time for pumpkin nog!
> ...



last time i tried to make a mug cake all i made was a huge mess LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh man, my mouth is craving a good Autumn beer now


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

victim victim victim victim victim
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM
victim victim victim victim victim
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM
victim victim victim victim victim
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM
victim victim victim victim victim
VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think my boobs eat more than i do (can i say that? LOLOLOLOL)


i guess you can say that hahahahahahaha


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice outfit MissMandy!!!
Oooh, the saint from crispin's sounds divine *drools*

VIC-TIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!!!
*Waves protest sign* *Tosses glitter bombs at Bethene's windows* *March two three four* *March two three four*
*VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Why thank ya, Junit  

Glitter bomb? Oh Lord have mercy! bethene's house is gonna look like a fairy puked on it  Better give us our victims, bethene, before it gets worse 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 164! 

(as Bethene leaves for work, she kicks thru the glitter, which is now stuck to the cement out front cuz she actually got a LITTLE bit of rain last night)


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

That's it Bethane. It is now war times two. I am going to retrieve a semi full of glitter bombs, while I am out I will pick up some masks and hats so we will look like ToT's and the police won't try to arrest us. 
One last scream VIIICCCCCTTTTTIIIMMMMM!!!!!!! before I leave.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

[LawP rescinds offer to enforce law and order in front of Bethene's house and goes boa shopping]


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone's being a little too quiet! bethene will never give in at this rate! C'mon boils and ghouls! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Geesh, came home from work and could hardly get my car in the driveway,, lady Sherry must of showed up with more glitter bombs,,, while kicking thru the glitter ( I might have to go out with a shovel,, to keep some glitter for Christmas (gasp!) crafts!) while holding my ears over the screeching of the violin and the bagpipes, I stop in awe at the Blue Angels ,, and chuckle to myself BWHAAAA, no victims til I say so! muhahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Forgets, the boa and glitter and dresses like this guy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdfwwx27mtY and sits by Bethene's door whispering victim, victim viiiiiicccctiiiiiim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL that's it Br1M, make her think she's going bananas until she can't take it anymore, cracks under the pressure and gives us our victims!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Too funny, Br1mston3!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for answering my question about the reveal! oh noes! I'll die if my reaper doesn't reveal themselves!!! that would be hard to not know!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> thanks for answering my question about the reveal! oh noes! I'll die if my reaper doesn't reveal themselves!!! that would be hard to not know!


muahahaaaaaaa i dont tell - i make you guess!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, some people are evil like that *cough* witchymom *cough*  

The picketing is a lot quieter than last year! Where's everyone's spirit?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Yes, some people are evil like that *cough* witchymom *cough*
> 
> The picketing is a lot quieter than last year! Where's everyone's spirit?


Look, im doing the best i can at the moment. maybe if these antibiotics work ill be a louder more vocal more glitter bombing reaper lolololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well you're excused until you feel better chickaboo lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Well you're excused until you feel better chickaboo lol.


      lolol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are now up to 166, one short of last years total, with a week left, we really have a great chance of beating the total by quite a bit~ 

br1mston3, that could either do one of 2 things, scare me and make me run away from my computer, and you will never get your victim, or 2nd, piss me off so bad I beat him with my broom, and have my monkey;s attack (think scare crow in the WWOO,) and then every one will still not get their victims


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, while posting the above thread, I got a new Pm, we now have reached the total of last years reaper! wow!! 167!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW yayyyyyyyy!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo! I hope we beat last year's record!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

deploying personal army of felines specially trained in the art of espionage and social engineering....they will love you and cuddle with you and watch you on the computer and report back to me with VICTIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Did I miss it? Can I still get in on the action?!?!?!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> br1mston3, that could either do one of 2 things, scare me and make me run away from my computer, and you will never get your victim, or 2nd, piss me off so bad I beat him with my broom, and have my monkey;s attack (think scare crow in the WWOO,) and then every one will still not get their victims


Not if you couldn't find me  Sips flaming beaver and whispers viiiiiiicccctiiiiiim! vvvvviiiiiiiiicccccccttttiiiiiiiim! vvvvvviiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccttttttttiiiiiiiiiiimmm!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness! So...many......KITTIES!  Here kitty, kitty, kitty. *digs into my cauldron for some homemade catnip laced treats* A couple of these and they'll be wrapped around bethene's head!

Of course you can Hilda!

Flaming beaver....good grief ..the places my mind wanders to


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Look, Shadow is first in line to be deployed.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hilda said:


> Did I miss it? Can I still get in on the action?!?!?!


Yep, there's still time! Join up quick! Sorry about the mess...it's all Spooki's fault


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Flaming beaver....good grief ..the places my mind wanders to


Drink a few and it will be more than your mind, just saying!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL awwww so stinkin' cute! Ok Shadow, listen up. *takes kitty over to the front window* bethene is right there, on the computer. She's probably working on the SR list. Your mission: sneak in as quiet as a....well, mouse  and get a good look at that list! If she notices you, ATTACK! ...and then run like hell.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Drink a few and it will be more than your mind, just saying!


LOL ....oh boy!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> deploying personal army of felines specially trained in the art of espionage and social engineering....they will love you and cuddle with you and watch you on the computer and report back to me with VICTIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Umm...don't monkeys eat cats? Cute one, your Shadow, by the way.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> while kicking thru the glitter ( I might have to go out with a shovel,, to keep some glitter for Christmas (gasp!) crafts!)




...it's like I don't even know you anymore...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

While Shadow is spying for us, I think I'll kick off my heels, sit by the fire and watch Everybody loves Raymond on the portable TV (Halloween episode at 11pm, btw)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

miss mandy, i love you purple costume. awesome
brim, although that video cracked me up, that dog was kinda scary. 
moony, i agree, i want to know who to thank
bethie is a cat lover. miss mandy, you might have won her heart over with shadow. how about it bethie
hilda, if you get me for a victum, i want to put on my list one of hildas repurposed blow molds. hint, hint.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom brought Shadow and the cat army. These felines are trained to spy and attack!  lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry, sorry, sorry I've been absent!!! I had to go change my shoes.....I'm more of a sneaker type of gal... 











Fortifies the cat army with kitty treats & catnip......continuing the twirling.... VICTIMVICTIMVICTIM!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are adorable


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

witchymom said:


> muahahaaaaaaa i dont tell - i make you guess!



*Hmmm - I was going to ask if you had my name last year, but you're from NC. Mine came from WA. I didn't even get a return address to send a thank you note to!

I can't wait to get my VICTIM!!! Part of all the fun is plotting & stalking their posts. 

I have modified a t-shirt cannon to hold confetti. I figured bethene has enough glitter on her house - she needs something different! *


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> *Hmmm - I was going to ask if you had my name last year, but you're from NC. Mine came from WA. I didn't even get a return address to send a thank you note to!
> 
> I can't wait to get my VICTIM!!! Part of all the fun is plotting & stalking their posts.
> 
> I have modified a t-shirt cannon to hold confetti. I figured bethene has enough glitter on her house - she needs something different! *


nope, wasnt me. my victim guessed who i was and i confirmed it lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oooh jens, love the sneakers.
lisa, bat confetti would be fun. all the little kitties chasing bats all around bethies house. yes, that would be fun


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

New approach..... Lady Sherry walks up to Bethane's front door and knocks and is just going to ask if she could have her victim early. With a very innocent smile on her face and a begging look in her eye. Whatcha say Bethane can I have my victim early? Please...........................


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, it was a nice try Lady Sherry..I will give you your victim - - - in approximately a week!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i shall trap bethene in my halloween farm until she agrees to give us our VICTIMS!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I innocently wandered into this thread last night ~ and now I'm coughing up glitter, I could not sleep all night because of the never ending thumping of VIC-TIM in my head...

 What did I get myself into?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I innocently wandered into this thread last night ~ and now I'm coughing up glitter, I could not sleep all night because of the never ending thumping of VIC-TIM in my head...
> 
> What did I get myself into?!?!?!?!?!!?!


you have no idea.................


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

viiiiicccccttttiiiimmmmmm!, sip, vicccccccttttttiiiiiiiiiiim!, pssst, vvvvviiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccctttttttiiiiiimmmmmmm!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I tried to be nice but that didn't work. The glitter bombs are not working. Anyone have any other ideas. Man she is a tough cookie. I think I am going to rethink my negotiating skills. I think I am going to the corner and sulk.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm getting discouraged  *plops down under a tree and gets started on the hard cider*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm getting discouraged  *plops down under a tree and gets started on the hard cider*


Come sit with me. Zillies got the first pumpkin stuff of the year in. we will sit on the porch together and taste test everything


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds good to me! I've had Shipyard before. Good stuff! I'll taste test everything twice


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Sounds good to me! I've have Shipyard before. Good stuff! I'll taste test everything twice


we'll just live a drunken lazy island life for the next week......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a plan chickaboo. Although, I dunno bout sitting on Bethie's porch. I saw her sweeping up some of the glitter earlier today. She may open a window and dump it on us


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

its ok i just wont share my beer with her lololol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> I tried to be nice but that didn't work. The glitter bombs are not working. Anyone have any other ideas. Man she is a tough cookie. I think I am going to rethink my negotiating skills. I think I am going to the corner and sulk.


Let me at her. I have ways to make holiday characters talk! Muah ha haahaaaaaa


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao Hilda. Good thinking!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

This will be my first year! Info sent today!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, we beat out last years number , we now have 171! 


Oh no Hilda,, not the train tracks!!!  ( pretty sad eek pumpkin, if you ask me! ) ( I really do have train tracks less than a block from my house! )


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Just a few days left. I did find a few things yesterday I just had to get for my victim. Now I just have to pray that whoever I get likes that sort of thing. Otherwise, it will be off to the Pay It Forward for them! LOL This is going to be so much fun!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooo how exciting! All the reaping newbies ~ mwuahahaha!

bethene, could I possibly bribe you with baked goods?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, bobby (my 6 year old) is having fun with Victoria... so far he's pretended she was the evil ghosts in mario (of which most of his games revolve around LOLOL) and just now he told me she was an evil queen. 

poor kids gonna be sad when i stuff her in the closet with gretchen (my other witch) LOLOL

OH, HEY BETHE - I NEED A VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I GOT ONE!!! I GOT MY VICTIM!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!

I can't tell you how - I had to promise to keep it secret - but YES! I got my victim! Heeheeheeeheehheeeeeee! Jack the Monkey just ran out of Bethe's house, with my victim's name on a scrap of paper!

I told you it pays to be evil sometimes! Now I just need to start putting together the box for whoever this is. Guess I really should look at their likes and dislikes. Who is this anyway, kinda hard to make out...

It says...."_Ha Ha, Made You Look. Wait 'til Next Week Sucker!_"

...

I'm going to get that monkey


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I GOT ONE!!! I GOT MY VICTIM!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!!
> 
> I can't tell you how - I had to promise to keep it secret - but YES! I got my victim! Heeheeheeeheehheeeeeee! Jack the Monkey just ran out of Bethe's house, with my victim's name on a scrap of paper!
> 
> ...



thems there fightin words!!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha ya had me goin' there for a second....BRAT!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think auditor should get their victim LAST!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Did ya hear that, Auditor? You've been fresh....and now you must be punished!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Did ya hear that, Auditor? You've been fresh....and now you must be punished!


ive read 50 shades. i can improvise and make it NOT fun LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I cant stand it! I want to know so bad so I can start going crazy hog wild on them. So excited


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL I know what ya mean, ELH. I'm dying to get started!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

V I C T I M! victim! V I C T I M!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't sulk if I am laughing so hard at y'all. Bethane you really should come outside and join us. These people are hilarious


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*hiccup* I think I need to slow down a bit on the hard cider 
VICTIM! VIC *hiccup* TIM!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My computer was down for 2 days and all hell breaks loose while I am gone. Crazy outfits (love them all), drunkin debauchery (sorry I missed it), and kittens. OMG , not kittens. No one can resist kittens. Bethene is a goner for sure. 

Well, my arms are tired from hauling those bagpipes around, so I toss them in the bushes trying not to hit anyone. I have decided to take it all off...the crazy shoes, the tickly boa, the hot tights, the spandex body suit, and the gargantuan hat. It is just too hot out here. So I am walking around in a pair of thongs and a bra. If that doesn't scare Bethene into submission then it will probably scare her into moving. I have pulled up a lounge chair and am sitting with drink in hand. It is a frozen strawberry daiquiri with a little umbrella in it. I also have a big umbrella over my head. I will sit here and quietly chant, until all of Bethenes neighbors have filed an indecent exposure report, Bethene's husband has gouged his eyes out with a spoon, and Bethene herself has taken refuge in a closet, leaving her precious names unattended. The kittens will then guard the closet. If she tries to come out they have been instructed to all roll over on their backs with their little fuzzy tummies exposed, meow cutely and reach out to her with their little paws. She will then be consumed by their cuteness and forget about the names. Now I have decided to put the boa back on just because I look fabulous in it.

victim victim victim meow victim, hey someone put that kitten back in the house. No slackers. Go be cute.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*whistles* You go girl! This is turning into my kinda party! LOL 

Check it out ladies










Oh yeah, can't forget this!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> *plops down under a tree and gets started on the hard cider*


So you like the hard cider as well?! Get yourself a woodchuck hard cider, drop in a shot of fireball and wallah, flaming beaver!

whispers louder viiiiiccccttttttimmmmm! viiiccccctttttttiimmmmmm!, vvvvvviiiiicccccccctttttimmmmm! * realizes after drinking a few, didn't think the bush costume through all the way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!!! a thong!! my cranky neighbor lady will probably call the cops, but she is just jealous JW! 
I am petting kitties, with a wine cooler in hand,, and working on the reaper ,, can't do names yet, but can get things started by sorting by shipping, and writing up the numbers to get ready to ......... drum roll please................ draw victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> OMG!!! a thong!! my cranky neighbor lady will probably call the cops, but she is just jealous JW!
> I am petting kitties, with a wine cooler in hand,, and working on the reaper ,, can't do names yet, but can get things started by sorting by shipping, and writing up the numbers to get ready to ......... drum roll please................ draw victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You are going to draw victims? Could you please draw me a little thinner than I am ?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my! I knew it had bee a few days since I had posted, but this is crazy! (Why am I so surprised?  )



The Auditor said:


> The wine? Not in your condition...but the cookies, sure. Since you don't want the monkey (who's totally enamored with Bethene anyway...sheesh, can't shoot good evil help out of the skies these days), I guess this albatross will have to do. Though your daughter might scare that too...so more cookies for me!!!!


Not even if I promise to save the wine until after, I'm getting really close! You're right, DD will likely scare the albatross. She's been watching Rio a lot, and would go nuts if a bird came to visit us. Sigh...I guess I'll have to make my own cookies. Now to figure out how do to it on this picket line! You're a blacksmith? Have I told you lately that _you're _my favorite?  P.S. I'm only about 30 minutes from Berea(Closer than *Junit*!). That cider sounds like something I may have to add to my list of things to try. I'm not usually a cider fan, but that one piqued my interest!

*Moony*, I am in full support of maple syrup goodness! I'm okay with no oil, that's fine.  It is pretty hard not knowing who your Reaper was, I didn't find out last year(for this round).

*MissMandy*, you're looking fantastic, as usual! The mug cake sounded delicious. I'd probably have to make it in one of DH's mugs, since mine are reserved for coffee or cocoa. I'll get DH going on brewing an autumn beer next, just for you. 

*Sumrtym*, I've never seen that sauce. DH is the one that usually takes care of that, though. It may get him more on board with SR if he gets a treat too, though!

*BR1MSTON3*, don't worry. I'm a little stumped on what to send from Ohio. I've only lived here a year, I don't know what counts as "local!"

*Junit*, sorry I'm so late on the pumpkin belly. I've been having trouble mixing that perfect shade of orange. Once I did that, it was a matter of deciding whether to have it lit and use that wonderful, warm gold, or leave it dark, so it can be seen better from afar. The gold won. And yet again, there was making that perfect gold that evoked a cool, crisp, Halloween night. Once I got my paints mixed, I had to do the actual painting, which was no easy task! I was using a mirror, and kept putting the left eye where the right should go, and vice versa.  (Oh, and thanks for answering my question about what OH produces, lol!

So glad you're feeling better, *witchymom*. Hooray for ice cream!!!

Grabs some earplugs for the gang outside so only *Bethene* is tortured by the racket made by *JW* and *Junit*. Too bad I sold my oboe, while I knew how to play it, I also knew what to do to make it sound like a dying cat.

*lisa*, if you're going to ship *Garth*, make sure to poke a few air holes in the box so he can breathe. 

*creeperguardian*, I like witch stuff! Just thought I'd throw that out there. 

*Lady Sherry*, I can't life the boxes, but if you unload them by me, I can prep all of the glitter bombs for you guys.

Yay, *LawP*! *Passes out mask and glitter bomb, and gives directions to the mini bar set up in a spare tent.*

It's okay, *Hilda*. That all passes soon enough. Soon, you won't even notice the pounding, especially if you drink some of those flaming beavers.

Oh yeah, I think *JW* can totally rock that outfit, *MissMandy*! It's gotten pretty cool these last couple of nights, I hope that boa's enough to keep her warm!

And on that note... *VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM! VIC-TIM!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hilda said:


> You are going to draw victims? Could you please draw me a little thinner than I am ?


Drawn me like one of your French girls, bethene 



*MissMandy*, you're looking fantastic, as usual! The mug cake sounded delicious. I'd probably have to make it in one of DH's mugs, since mine are reserved for coffee or cocoa. I'll get DH going on brewing an autumn beer next, just for you. 
Why thank you my dear  Autumn beer...*drools*



Oh yeah, I think *JW* can totally rock that outfit, *MissMandy*! It's gotten pretty cool these last couple of nights, I hope that boa's enough to keep her warm!

It's not cooler over here. I'm dying for this humidity to go away!





BR1MSTON3 said:


> So you like the hard cider as well?! Get yourself a woodchuck hard cider, drop in a shot of fireball and wallah, flaming beaver!


Mmmm that sounds yummy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, no new blood over night, but have started with the sorting, and other things that need to be done before I can start drawing names,,, of course, Hilda, will draw you nice and thin, while I at it will draw me thin too, great idea!  and Miss Mandy,, will draw you very va va va wooom in a french sorta way!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha thanks bethie  I need all the help I can get!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any time


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> any time


have i told you that youre my hero

and everything i wish i could be

i could fly higher than an evil witch

if i only had a vic today~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Lord have mercy! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh Lord have mercy! LOL


youre just jealous you didnt think of it


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> youre just jealous you didnt think of it


Haha yes, that's it


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Haha yes, that's it


i knew it LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LMFAO! I am cracking up right now! Too dang funny, Br1m. That's the exact cinnamon whiskey I have too lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

RELEASE the NAMES of the VICTIMS or theelfGETSIT


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL Hilda, that's great! 
Not to completely derail this thread, but are any of y'all on facebook? I have some of you already, but was just wondering


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LoL Hilda, that's great!
> Not to completely derail this thread, but are any of y'all on facebook? I have some of you already, but was just wondering


no (cough cough cough) lololololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You goober lol. I have you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> You goober lol. I have you!


what nooooooooo thats not me  

thats...... someone else  

lolololololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sorry. I must be confusing you with other sexy momma. *slaps forehead*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm sorry. I must be confusing you with other sexy momma. *slaps forehead*



well now i know youre delusional LMAO

i dont care if anyone wants to add me.... send me a message on here with a link to your profile and ill add you on....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> well now i know youre delusional LMAO
> 
> i dont care if anyone wants to add me.... send me a message on here with a link to your profile and ill add you on....


Oh pe shaw lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Oh pe shaw lol


I did not know people were still using that term anymore!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I did not know people were still using that term anymore!


Yeah, I say a lot of "weird" things. You have no idea how many times I got poked fun of because I say "good grief" lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i say good grief. i know i say other strange or old fashioned things too, just can't think of them right now LOL


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> Oh my! I knew it had bee a few days since I had posted, but this is crazy! (Why am I so surprised?  )
> 
> *lisa*, if you're going to ship *Garth*, make sure to poke a few air holes in the box so he can breathe.


*Well, shucks! You just burst my happy little bubble. Now I have to think of something else!*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

holy creepers batman! 

i pulled up vicky's dress so that cats would stop messing with it (she still hasnt found her way to the closet LOL) and sat down and looked over - IT LOOKS EVEN CREEPIER! 

now she looks like shes floating in mid air! 

I think i may have to remember this pose come october! LOLOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

as the time is drawing nearer, I slip into my tent and change into something more festive.



















I start dancing around singing 
"Vic Tim! I will spoil you my pretty!" hehehee


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I do have a dreaded Facebook where I mostly show off my kids. If your interested in contacting mine message me. 

And I too have been stalking everyone's pinterest! So guilty so fun!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*MissMandy*, I know I've got you(Babe) on FB. *Witchy* and *Beautiful*, I'll be PMing you(and will be completely embarrassed if I have you, but couldn't match up the names).


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, y'all have been busy....



MissMandy said:


> Did ya hear that, Auditor? You've been fresh....and now you must be punished!





witchymom said:


> ive read 50 shades. i can improvise and make it NOT fun LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Yeah, yeah, promises promises. Here, have another cider.



Ophelia said:


> You're a blacksmith? Have I told you lately that _you're _my favorite?


Yep, I've been blacksmithing for over 20 years now. 



Ophelia said:


> P.S. I'm only about 30 minutes from Berea(Closer than *Junit*!). That cider sounds like something I may have to add to my list of things to try. I'm not usually a cider fan, but that one piqued my interest!


Everyone likes cider, some just haven't found the right one yet. I'm very familiar with Parma; was actually born in Berea, escaped while young. My mom was a west sider, Dad an east sider. Which may explains why I grew up in Missouri!



MissMandy said:


> Not to completely derail this thread, but are any of y'all on facebook? I have some of you already, but was just wondering


I do!

Very glad to hear that Bethene's drawing the victims (whose quartering them?). Was afraid I'd have to kick things up a notch...I've got a stack of Chick tracts, and I'm not afraid to use them!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> BR1MSTON3, don't worry. I'm a little stumped on what to send from Ohio. I've only lived here a year, I don't know what counts as "local!"


Born and raised in Akron! Living in Parma, you can always send some Pierogies!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

page 2... i think NOT


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

beautifulnightmare said:


> I do have a dreaded Facebook where I mostly show off my kids. If your interested in contacting mine message me.
> 
> And I too have been stalking everyone's pinterest! So guilty so fun!


I can't think for the life of me if I have you or not lol. It's hard to keep track of who's who. Screen names vs. real names 



Ophelia said:


> *MissMandy*, I know I've got you(Babe) on FB. *Witchy* and *Beautiful*, I'll be PMing you(and will be completely embarrassed if I have you, but couldn't match up the names).


LOL yes, I know I've got you chickaboo! (that's the song that I had played at my wedding during the cake cutting LOL)



The Auditor said:


> I do!


Are you just gonna tease the fact that you have one and not add us? lol


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Auditor*, very cool on the blacksmithing. A rare trade these days. Yes, I can see why they had to leave town, you can't mix sides! I think I remember you saying you grew up in Berea, now. I had a thread a while back when we were getting ready to move here. Of course, it's been over a year, which means it's pretty much out of my memory banks now. 

*BR1MSTON3*, good idea on the pierogies! Well, if they traveled well, anyway. There's a pierogie festival at one of the local churches in a couple of weeks, I may just have to go. I've already missed the Siberian Festival, the Russian Festival, and the Ukranian Festival.



MissMandy said:


> Are you just gonna tease the fact that you have one and not add us? lol


*MissMandy*, I do believe he is. How sinister.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe auditor doesnt love us... how RUDE


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

He doesn't know who he's messing with. Women are the queens of teasing....or so I'm told


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

you all are too funny....I love it.......................to be a doctor you must have patience..........................well... I'm not so I am ready for a victim.........ahahhaa


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm dying to start shopping for my victim. I went to Burlington yesterday and saw so many awesome things. I did buy some for myself


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

This may have been answered already but I'm too lazy to read through 46 pages of posts.... When will we start receiving the names of our victims? I've already started gathering stuff


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

SweetnScary said:


> This may have been answered already but I'm too lazy to read through 46 pages of posts.... When will we start receiving the names of our victims? I've already started gathering stuff


 When Bethene finally cracks under the pressure! There is no set date, but Bethene is working diligently to get all the names out there. Till then, grab a spot and start yelling Victim, Victim, Viiiicccctttttiiiiiimmmm!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

SweetnScary said:


> This may have been answered already but I'm too lazy to read through 46 pages of posts.... When will we start receiving the names of our victims? I've already started gathering stuff


The answer to this is actually on the first page, first post LOL. But sign up go til this Friday the 17th. Then give or take a couple of days for bethene to sort through all the names and pair us up


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

like this...................



VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! 
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> When Bethene finally cracks under the pressure! There is no set date, but Bethene is working diligently to get all the names out there. Till then, grab a spot and start yelling Victim, Victim, Viiiicccctttttiiiiiimmmm!


From whispering to yelling BR1M? lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> From whispering to yelling BR1M? lol


Voice is a little raspy between the creepy whispers and the fireball whiskey, thought I would exercise it a bit!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Voice is a little raspy between the creepy whispers and the fireball whiskey, thought I would exercise it a bit!


Yeah, blame it on the whiskey. I saw that cloud of smoke coming from the "shrubs"


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Are you just gonna tease the fact that you have one and not add us? lol



Yes. Yes I am. Because you're so much fun to tease. And, hellooooo...EVIL!

As far as adding you all - I'm sorry, my crystal ball doesn't get that great a reception out here, and somehow I doubt I'll find a MissMandy, Witchymom or Ophelia by searching on FB. (well, maybe Ophelia, but is it the right one?). Don't exactly see my inbox overflowing with PMs offering up your names, either....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What??? My victim will not magically appear in my message box this Friday? I have to wait longer than that? Move over ladies, I want to join into this victim chant too!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! 
victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! 

victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! 
victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! 

victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! 
victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Back to the bushes!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

We need a conga line. 

VictimVictimVic-TIM!
VictimVictimVic-TIM!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, witchymom ( Bethene covers here ears) you sure are *LOUD* !!!!

Beautifulnighrmare, I love those shoes with the witches on them, I would seriously wear them! 

well, I broke under pressure, and witchymom's yelling at me! , while you will not get your victims early, to save me last minute headaches,, I have started pairing,, well actually what I do is write your names down in my big black book of the secret reaper, and then number you all! for example, Fergue is number 1, and osenator is number 172, after I deal with special shipping requests, I then write all the numbers down and but them in a "hat" so to speak, and then draw the number and put it by said name, ( Fergue has number 114, for example) then I go back and look whose name is whose, and let you know who you have, well I have started drawing numbers to put by your names , all the chanting, and glitter and boa feathers in my yard, and my cranky neighbor wanting to know who all the people who are drunk in the bushes across the street and laying in the bushes by my house, I am waving the white flag, and getting a start.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

we will not stop until we have VICTIMS! 

Work fast, bethe, work fast... not sure how much more of this you can take!  


lolololol


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Br1mston3- LOL that video is great! And nice picture
Witchymom- that photo of Shadow is so cute, he looks like a little vampire :0[ 
Hilda- I’m afraid now that you’ve wandered in you are recruited to the cause. Here’s your sign *Hands “Victim!!!Please!” Sign* Oh my that poor elf, Bethene have mercy and give in for the elf’s sake!!
Auditor-Lol, that damned monkey playing pranks! He got you good 
Justwhisper- Your new outfit made me laugh sooo much!
Bethene- If you’re drawing everyone as requested I would like to be drawn with 20/20 vision haha 
Witchymom- Nice prop! It does look creepy like she’s floating in mid air!




In a last effort to persuade Bethene to give us our victims early since she’s already begun the pairing, I put down my sign, *temporarily*, sneak into the bushes and reappear dressed as Winifred Sanderson from Hocus Pocus and sweep up the glitter (saved for later use if needed), windex handprints off the windows, and silently leave a steamy cup of tea, a plate of pumpkin cookies and a new smooth writing pen at the door.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha yay bethie! I'm getting super excited!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bada bing bada bump!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, one more for the reaper, we have 173 now~~~~~


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

you know my birthday is the 17th, my wish last year will be the same this year... my victim


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mystikgarden!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

173??? Wow, that's a lot of work, Bethe. And you work so hard. Why don't you sit back and let Jack help you? That's right, just settle down, close those little eyes...give Jack that book....there ya go....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Back to the bushes!


Lmao I'm just seeing this now! You're too funny, BR1M. If the shrug is a rockin'...don't come a knockin'! LoL



The Auditor said:


> 173??? Wow, that's a lot of work, Bethe. And you work so hard. Why don't you sit back and let Jack help you? That's right, just settle down, close those little eyes...give Jack that book....there ya go....


Why you sneaky bugger!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Happy Birthday Mystikgarden!


Thanks!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yay! Go Bethene! 

Just wanna say thanks for all you do for us reapers!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Mandy, I am loving that outfit. I would totally wear that. In my bathroom, when no one was looking, with the lights out. If I could lose about 6 more pounds I might actually wear it to mardi gras or the renaissance faire. 

Well, you guys did a great job and Bethene finally broke as much as she could. So as a way of thanking her for starting early I am putting a pair of shorts on. They are made of saran wrap, but at least you can't see the thong any more. I put 4 layers on. Thank you Bethene. I am also collecting the kitties because I don't want them distracting you with their cuteness while you are working. Now, just because she caved in, doesn't mean we can stop our chanting. We don't want her getting lackadaisical again. So, I will sit here in my chaise lounge with my daiquiris and continue to chant. Hmmmmm....I wonder if I had a foo too many dackwees. I can't theem to get my boa untangled from my umbwella. Can thum one help me? *THUMP* Oh crap I jush fell out of my schair. And I spilled my dak, my drak, my dwab, my red stuff. Crap, it's all over my boa.

VIC-tim VIC-tim VIC-tom VIC-richard VIC-paul...who the hell are we looking for again?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha that cracked me up, NW! And I do not know what you're talking about! You're a toothpick! Also, saran wrap shorts? Really? Can you say swamp a$$ ??


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Mandy, I am loving that outfit. I would totally wear that. In my bathroom, when no one was looking, with the lights out. If I could lose about 6 more pounds I might actually wear it to mardi gras or the renaissance faire.
> 
> Well, you guys did a great job and Bethene finally broke as much as she could. So as a way of thanking her for starting early I am putting a pair of shorts on. They are made of saran wrap, but at least you can't see the thong any more. I put 4 layers on. Thank you Bethene. I am also collecting the kitties because I don't want them distracting you with their cuteness while you are working. Now, just because she caved in, doesn't mean we can stop our chanting. We don't want her getting lackadaisical again. So, I will sit here in my chaise lounge with my daiquiris and continue to chant. Hmmmmm....I wonder if I had a foo too many dackwees. I can't theem to get my boa untangled from my umbwella. Can thum one help me? *THUMP* Oh crap I jush fell out of my schair. And I spilled my dak, my drak, my dwab, my red stuff. Crap, it's all over my boa.
> 
> VIC-tim VIC-tim VIC-tom VIC-richard VIC-paul...who the hell are we looking for again?


Rolling On The Floor Laughing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> wow, witchymom ( bethene covers here ears) you sure are *loud* !!!!
> 
> Beautifulnighrmare, i love those shoes with the witches on them, i would seriously wear them!
> 
> Well, i broke under pressure, and witchymom's yelling at me! , while you will not get your victims early, to save me last minute headaches,, i have started pairing,, well actually what i do is write your names down in my big black book of the secret reaper, and then number you all! For example, fergue is number 1, and osenator is number 172, after i deal with special shipping requests, i then write all the numbers down and but them in a "hat" so to speak, and then draw the number and put it by said name, ( fergue has number 114, for example) then i go back and look whose name is whose, and let you know who you have, well i have started drawing numbers to put by your names , all the chanting, and glitter and boa feathers in my yard, and my cranky neighbor wanting to know who all the people who are drunk in the bushes across the street and laying in the bushes by my house, I am waving the white flag, and getting a start.


*yaaaay!!!!! *


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Mandy, I am loving that outfit. I would totally wear that. In my bathroom, when no one was looking, with the lights out. If I could lose about 6 more pounds I might actually wear it to mardi gras or the renaissance faire.
> 
> Well, you guys did a great job and Bethene finally broke as much as she could. So as a way of thanking her for starting early I am putting a pair of shorts on. They are made of saran wrap, but at least you can't see the thong any more. I put 4 layers on. Thank you Bethene. I am also collecting the kitties because I don't want them distracting you with their cuteness while you are working. Now, just because she caved in, doesn't mean we can stop our chanting. We don't want her getting lackadaisical again. So, I will sit here in my chaise lounge with my daiquiris and continue to chant. Hmmmmm....I wonder if I had a foo too many dackwees. I can't theem to get my boa untangled from my umbwella. Can thum one help me? *THUMP* Oh crap I jush fell out of my schair. And I spilled my dak, my drak, my dwab, my red stuff. Crap, it's all over my boa.
> 
> VIC-tim VIC-tim VIC-tom VIC-richard VIC-paul...who the hell are we looking for again?



<<crawls out from under bushes>> ...... where are my cats? and glitter? and i dont know whats in that cup but i think i need some. the boa too. i definitely need the boa. i also need a VICTIM! <<<crawls back under bushes>>>


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

So close to getting our victims! I can't wait. Our victim is going to be sooooooooo spoiled....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> So close to getting our victims! I can't wait. Our victim is going to be sooooooooo spoiled....


can i be your victim???? LOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> LoL Hilda, that's great!
> Not to completely derail this thread, but are any of y'all on facebook? I have some of you already, but was just wondering


I am on there finally but....you have to find me WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> can i be your victim???? LOLOLOL


LOL! You're asking the wrong person! You'll have to bribe Bethene.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> LOL! You're asking the wrong person! You'll have to bribe Bethene.


bethe - have i ever told you, youre my hero? lolololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Gris said:


> I am on there finally but....you have to find me WAHAHAHAHA


You evil, evil man


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Why you sneaky bugger!


Again, thank you! You're so sweet! No, really, like I'll need a root canal you're so sweet.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I volunteer to be anyone's victim. The people on this forum are so talented that I am sure I will be spoiled by my secret reaper. I am ready to be spoiled. Bethane since your ahead of the selecting that means that we get our victims at Midnight Friday? I am so ready to fill the box with goodies for my victim.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hopefully my victims 'main' present arrives before the reaper ship date LOL (its coming from overseas, and yes, ive already ordered it LOL)


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

what is it with y'all gettin' drunk in bushes lol. No need to hide. Just go sit on her stoop


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Again, thank you! You're so sweet! No, really, like I'll need a root canal you're so sweet.


Yeah that's me.....sweet n' sassy


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

kallie said:


> what is it with y'all gettin' drunk in bushes lol. No need to hide. Just go sit on her stoop


'An Irishman is never drunk as long as he can hold on to a blade of grass and not fall off the face of the earth'... Therefore I am simply dressed as a bush to add to the whisper effect or something like that!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

its easier to lie under a bush than it is to sit upright ......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

not to mention, i like grabbing bethes ankles as she walks by!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> not to mention, i like grabbing bethes ankles as she walks by!


LOL ....it's too bad men don't wear skirts huh?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL ....it's too bad men don't wear skirts huh?


seen one, seen em all LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

sends note to bethe reminding her not to wear skirts or dresses when auditor or brim or any of the other guys are down here


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> seen one, seen em all LOLOLOLOLOL


Absolutely not my philosophy! LOL



witchymom said:


> sends note to bethe reminding her not to wear skirts or dresses when auditor or brim or any of the other guys are down here


Bahahaha!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Absolutely not my philosophy! LOL
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]


lolololol


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh...I would love to do this too!
Tammy


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

TJN66 said:


> Oh...I would love to do this too!
> Tammy


I am not sure if you are saying you would love to drink in a bush, grab ankles, look up a skirt or do the secret reaper, but if it is the latter, you still have time, send a PM to Bethene with your info. The more the scarier!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am not sure if you are saying you would love to drink in a bush, grab ankles, look up a skirt or do the secret reaper, but if it is the latter, you still have time, send a PM to Bethene with your info. The more the scarier!


i had a feeling you were under the bushes with us lololol


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I like to do all of the above lol...but I did pm Bethene too =]


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

TJN66 said:


> Well I like to do all of the above lol...but I did pm Bethene too =]


rolls over to let tammy in.... oops sorry brim i think i poked your eye with my elbow... have a drink it wont hurt for long......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo party in the shrubs!  

Uhhh ok.....who ate beans?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> LoL Hilda, that's great!
> Not to completely derail this thread, but are any of y'all on facebook? I have some of you already, but was just wondering


I'm not on here nearly as often asyou folks are but I do have FB  feel free to add me! April Stacey and my pic is of me and my boys standing in a canola field


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> I'm not on here nearly as often asyou folks are but I do have FB  feel free to add me! April Stacey and my pic is of me and my boys standing in a canola field



I'm not seein' ya chickie


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

:I weirdsomeone else in here said they couldn't ind me either...I wonder if my settings are screwed up :/


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

moony_1 said:


> :I weirdsomeone else in here said they couldn't ind me either...I wonder if my settings are screwed up :/


With the constant changes they do on there, I wouldn't be surprised lol


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am always checking to see if they gotten fed or not. 




MissMandy said:


> Same here  They're well fed


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, we are up to 175!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you really want me to live up to my namesake? 
I WILL START WHINING HERE!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Very exciting.... If I have to wait much longer I am going to explode candy corn!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

too tired to whine or complain or....ughhhhhh just pass me a drink, will ya? 

and i REALLY need someone to 'pop' my back....teenage alien tried, but wasnt doing it right, and hubby cant pick me up since his stroke (NO NOT BECAUSE OF MY WEIGHT LOL) 

its bugging the mess outta me


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW 175! Are we there yet???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Very exciting.... If I have to wait much longer I am going to explode candy corn!!


Hahahaha!



NOWHINING said:


> I am always checking to see if they gotten fed or not.


Ugh, I hear ya! Especially so because I wear a lot shirts and tanks with the built in boulder holders LOL



bethene said:


> wow, we are up to 175!!!


Wow this is awesome! Right about now, poor bethie is thinking "why the hell do I do this every year?" LoL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

im whining!!!!!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

You know Witchy...I would have been glad to help out with a back massage but I'm still trying to get the green glitter out of my eyes. Ahem!  You really should stay out of the bushes until you're physically able to .....uh....do.....whatever it is you all are doing.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> You know Witchy...I would have been glad to help out with a back massage but I'm still trying to get the green glitter out of my eyes. Ahem!  You really should stay out of the bushes until you're physically able to .....uh....do.....whatever it is you all are doing.


but if i lay here long enough maybe someone will step on my back and fix it!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Or you could lay there long enough for one of the kitties (or Jack the Monkey) to pee on you.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Or you could lay there long enough for one of the kitties (or Jack the Monkey) to pee on you.


ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

At the rate everyone is drinking it's anyone's guess who would pee on ya. 
I think I will just sit back and watch the festivities and be watchful for the cops, they are bound to show up sooner or later.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I'll join LadySherry on Po-Po watch. Good thing Junit cleaned Bethene's yard a bit earlier. Police like shiny things and would have noticed the glitter right away!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

LadySherry said:


> it's anyone's guess who would pee on ya.


I didn't know it was that kind of party!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> I didn't know it was that kind of party!


 

Ok, to clarify, I am not in the bushes, I am the bush ala http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...osdiVCBg9bg&src_vid=Ccv9EaENSKo&v=1bGt9Od0V18 I would appreciate if you would not pee on me. As far as those who might be in the bushes when I am the bush, well not sure what to say there!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Chin, we really don't know WHAT is going on in those bushes. It seems to me the whole "let's put pressure on Bethene" plan has turned into a glitter-encrusted, feathery, naked saran-wrapped drink fest.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethe, can we PLEEEASE have our victims now!?!?!? I'm really not sure exactly WHAT kind of situation I've managed to get myself into over here but I'm pretty sure it's NOT what i had in mind! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! Hey, we need to do something to keep ourselves entertained


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

oh yeah, viiiicccccttttttttiiiiiiimmmmmm, viiiicccccccccttttiiiiiimmmmmm, vicccccttttiiiimmmm!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Lmao! Hey, we need to do something to keep ourselves entertained


call me crazy but urine and saran wrap doesnt keep me entertained LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> call me crazy but urine and saran wrap doesnt keep me entertained LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Well, I wasn't exactly referring to the urine ~ but saran wrap can be pretty dang funny, especially with how JW is using it!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

The thong is still visible. I don't care how many layers of wrap she used!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i say we take the saran wrap, place it across bethe's door, and wait for her to come out! then, shes trapped like a fly in fly paper and we can MAKE HER GIVE US OUR vviiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmssssssssssssssss


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

[LawP stomps over to the trash can and retrieves the citation pad she discarded earlier. Citation issued to Witchy for "inciting violence against the Secret Reaper Coordinator and Saran Wrap abuse (JW should have gotten one too)". Get back in the bushes and behave!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> [LawP stomps over to the trash can and retrieves the citation pad she discarded earlier. Citation issued to Witchy for "inciting violence against the Secret Reaper Coordinator and Saran Wrap abuse (JW should have gotten one too)". Get back in the bushes and behave!


WHAT????????????????????? I OBJECT! I was merely SUGGESTING the saran wrap trap! 

humph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Ok, to clarify, I am not in the bushes, I am the bush ala http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...osdiVCBg9bg&src_vid=Ccv9EaENSKo&v=1bGt9Od0V18


I had way too much fun watching that video!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

.........settles back down in bushes to sniffle and whine about how UNFAIR LawP is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> .........settles back down in bushes to sniffle and whine about how UNFAIR LawP is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Let me pass you a glass of what I am drinking and we can watch the best of bush video again!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

sniffle snifffle ok.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> [LawP stomps over to the trash can and retrieves the citation pad she discarded earlier. Citation issued to Witchy for "inciting violence against the Secret Reaper Coordinator and Saran Wrap abuse (JW should have gotten one too)". Get back in the bushes and behave!


What a party pooper 

*whispers* just wait til tonight, witchy


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchy? Big girl panties, ok?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> I had way too much fun watching that video!


We are attempting this this year. My son has a black morph suit and we are going to attach the leaves and just scare the bejeezus out of some tots!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Miss Mandy, someone has to make sure Bethene isn't hurt or hindered from her quest to give all of us OUR VICTIMS!!!! How can she do that wrapped up like an unlucky fly? I had to do it. Sorry I made her cry. Didn't mean to.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> Let me pass you a glass of what I am drinking and we can watch the best of bush video again!


What are we drinking?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

*whispers* just wait til tonight, witchy [/QUOTE]

im going to hold you to that. i dont think law has any authority over us ANYWAYS ppphhhbbbbtttt! 



LawP said:


> Witchy? Big girl panties, ok?


who said i was wearing any 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> We are attempting this this year. My son has a black morph suit and we are going to attach the leaves and just scare the bejeezus out of some tots!


oh that would be fun!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> We are attempting this this year. My son has a black morph suit and we are going to attach the leaves and just scare the bejeezus out of some tots!


You MUST film this if you can!



LawP said:


> Miss Mandy, someone has to make sure Bethene isn't hurt or hindered from her quest to give all of us OUR VICTIMS!!!! How can she do that wrapped up like an unlucky fly? I had to do it. Sorry I made her cry. Didn't mean to.


We would never hurt bethene. We love her!  We just want our dang victims


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What are we drinking?


anything law doesnt want us to HA!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Miss Mandy, someone has to make sure Bethene isn't hurt or hindered from her quest to give all of us OUR VICTIMS!!!! How can she do that wrapped up like an unlucky fly? I had to do it. Sorry I made her cry. Didn't mean to.


if thats an apology i might accept it.

sniff sniff


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What are we drinking?


I stopped paying attention awhile ago. Anything with alcohol just mix it all together!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww ok....forgive and forget everyone. C'mon big group hug, y'all!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

You're not the boss of me either. Go ahead...drink yourself silly and guess who will be too hung over to read who her victim is. Not LawP, nope,  {LawP flips her boa over her shoulder and sips her Vampire merlot in smug silence}


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Goodness gracious! Can't we all just get along? 

Well, I was drinking spiked apple cider floats....but I think I need something stronger now


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I stopped paying attention awhile ago. Anything with alcohol just mix it all together!


oh i did that once. 

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD idea 

lololol


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mandy, I won't yell at poor misguided Witchy anymore, promise. I think the merlot has mellowed me out some. *hiccup!*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i forgive... so shall mandy forgive....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Addah girl! Drink up


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

LawP said:


> Mandy, I won't yell at poor misguided Witchy anymore, promise. I think the merlot has mellowed me out some. *hiccup!*


**Clink** **Clink** I clink my Pinot Grigio with your Merlot! **urp!**


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

please no more yelling at witchy

im delicate and fragile, i tell you ....... 







LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I'm back. Had to clean up after dinner and put my party clothes on!





































Oh yeah....and make another cider float (this time with more BOOs)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think i shall get dressed as well..... 

let me see what i can find.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo that's the spirit, witchy!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Im here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! Very.....festive!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well... most of what i of what i found was to...hmmmmmm revealing, shall we say. LOL

regardless, im ditching the costume, putting on the swimsuit and you can find me in bethes pool (i had it installed while everyone was drinking themselves into oblivion. im sure bethe wont mind..... i think this will be MUCH more comfortable than being squished under a bush


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh man, pool pillows.....how cool!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh man, pool pillows.....how cool!


told you it was better than laying in the bushes....lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> LOL ....it's too bad men don't wear skirts huh?



Some of us wear kilts...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> told you it was better than laying in the bushes....lol


Luckily I have this on under my dress!








Cannon ball!!!!



The Auditor said:


> Some of us wear kilts...


*whistles* nice legs Auditor!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Luckily I have this on under my dress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lololol.............


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Come here, Witchy....


>>>ccccrrraaaaccccckkkkkPOP<<<<

Better?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Come here, Witchy....
> 
> 
> >>>ccccrrraaaaccccckkkkkPOP<<<<
> ...


im at the point where id be at the beck and call of someone who could pop it for me lololol

guess i should get out of the pool and go take a bath and head to bed....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> I think I need something stronger now


I believe Kallie said something about bourbon...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Have y'all noticed the pronounced absence of a certain Spooki? Not like her to leave the heavy lifting to everyone else (especially when it's this much fun)...hope she's ok.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> im at the point where id be at the beck and call of someone who could pop it for me lololol
> 
> guess i should get out of the pool and go take a bath and head to bed....


Have one of your kids step on your back?



The Auditor said:


> I believe Kallie said something about bourbon...


Hmmm I dunno. I'm more of a tequila kinda gal


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Have y'all noticed the pronounced absence of a certain Spooki? Not like her to leave the heavy lifting to everyone else (especially when it's this much fun)...hope she's ok.


I believe I read on here that she started a new job


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Y'all are a hoot! But maybe I should make some coffee to sober y'all up enough to read your victim's names and likes/dislikes. 

Serving up coffee and pumpkin pie creamer (I wish)!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

rachel tried to earlier mandy- didnt work


note to self: 

at 34, I can no longer hang upside down on a couch like kids can. Well... i got upside down but getting right side up again was quite humorous. glad only the cats saw me (and they looked concerned!) LOLOLOLOL

and my back still isnt popped!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> rachel tried to earlier mandy- didnt work
> 
> 
> note to self:
> ...


Haha I know exactly what you mean. You should see me when I try to get up off of my knees! Sounds like a bowl of rice krispies....snap, crackle, POP!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaaand I'm just hearing how that must sound


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Bethene, I've been verra, verra good. I have not been partaking in any drunken debauchery _*hic*,_ lurking in bushes _*need to untangle twisted twigs from head, hic*_, and have not peed on anybody recently _*at least to my knowledge, hic*_. Therefore, if I could have my VICTIM now it will be one less match you need to make come deadline and of course, it will be our little secret._ *shhhh, hic*._


----------



## Darkpumpkin (Sep 17, 2008)

Me please! I have had a blast with this the past 2 years!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Bethene, I've been verra, verra good. I have not been partaking in any drunken debauchery _*hic*,_ lurking in bushes _*need to untangle twisted twigs from head, hic*_, and have not peed on anybody recently _*at least to my knowledge, hic*_. Therefore, if I could have my VICTIM now it will be one less match you need to make come deadline and of course, it will be our little secret._ *shhhh, hic*._


Miss innocent lol


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Who moi? *innocently batting eyelashes*.

_*Tanna fishing tequila soaked purple glitter eyelash out of glass.*_


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL I love it. Can you imagine if all of us got together some time? I think we'd have one hell of a time!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Y'all are a hoot! But maybe I should make some coffee to sober y'all up enough to read your victim's names and likes/dislikes.
> 
> Serving up coffee and pumpkin pie creamer (I wish)!


Only thing I'm drinking in my coffee is Bushmills!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Holy cow, you guys! I leave for a few hours and you all go crazy!

*beautifulnightmare*, thanks for the coffee offer. I brought my own, though. I drink decaf, so it's just easier than burdening others with my freakish coffee!

I suppose I should have at least tried to rein you guys in a bit, but I was too busy wondering how long it would take you all to notice that you've invaded the bushes of *Bethene*'s neighbors. Nope, I'm just going to keep sitting here with my pumpkin belly and watch it all unfold.

Actually, I'm going to go upstairs and see what that thumping is, since DD should be asleep...


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Tanna is a closet bush dweller. Don't believe her claims of innocence! *hic* woops.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL I think the only truly innocent person here IS Ophelia, due to her pumpkin bump  And hey now, we're not just a big group of drunks and we're certainly not hiding in neighbors' bushes. BR1M IS the bush....we're hiding under him


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> Have one of your kids step on your back?
> 
> 
> Hmmm I dunno. I'm more of a tequila kinda gal





The Auditor said:


> I believe Kallie said something about bourbon...


I did indeed. I'm a Kentucky girl and my victim will be getting a little bottle of locally made bourbon. And I mean _little_. There's no way I could afford a nice size bottle of Woodford Reserve or something like that. I HATE bourbon. even the smell knocks me out and sends a shiver down my spine. We also have Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale here. It's beer made in the bourbon barrels and it tastes like bourbon and one 12 oz. bottle is, like, 9% alc. or something like that. Yucky!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL I think the only truly innocent person here IS Ophelia, due to her pumpkin bump  And hey now, we're not just a big group of drunks and we're certainly not hiding in neighbors' bushes. BR1M IS the bush....we're hiding under him


im in the pool, remember????


wheres the cabana boy? BRIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lololololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> im in the pool, remember????
> 
> 
> wheres the cabana boy? BRIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Girl, just cause you're in the pool doesn't mean you're innocent lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Girl, just cause you're in the pool doesn't mean you're innocent lol



im as innocent as a new born baby LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> im as innocent as a new born baby LMAO


Oh look, witchy's nose is growing!  LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

look who joined me in the pool.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL what the what? Dang, give that girl a cheeseburger!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL what the what? Dang, give that girl a cheeseburger!


i know, right????????


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> LOL I think the only truly innocent person here IS Ophelia, due to her pumpkin bump


Ah, but there is that question of how I came to get said pumpkin bump!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, I had to be a good girl and start work on an actual prop. Now I'm tired and ready to continue the stakeout. I brought my pool buddy I hope you don't mind.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> Ah, but there is that question of how I came to get said pumpkin bump!


Well that particular task usually is naughty  Teehee



chinclub said:


> Ok, I had to be a good girl and start work on an actual prop. Now I'm tired and ready to continue the stakeout. I brought my pool buddy I hope you don't mind.


C'mon girl, join in!


*Plops on pool pillow, adjusts sunglasses & sips drink* VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! Man....this picketing stuff sure is hard!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> *Plops on pool pillow, adjusts sunglasses & sips drink* VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! Man....this picketing stuff sure is hard!



yup real hard... pass the margaritas, please........


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> yup real hard... pass the margaritas, please........


How bout' a beergarita?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> How bout' a beergarita?


that works lololol


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just sent my info. Sounds like fun!

Lizzy


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome to the caos Lizzy. You can join the group in the pool, or under the bushes or the few of us that is on po po duty. If any ideas/plans on getting our victims early feel free to execute them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay new blood! Welcome, Lizzy  (p.s. I live about 5 minutes from Lizzie Borden's house) Now down to business...if it's hot out, we picket from the pool. At night we're usually in bushes  

Here's ya go, witchy. Anyone else?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Yummy, I'll take one of those!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here ya go, cc. 

Ohhhh bethie! Might I interest you in a beergarita? (I'm not at all trying to suck up right now  )


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


>



I've gotta know what is in that.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I've gotta know what is in that.


 1 3/4 cups frozen (thawed) limeade concentrate
kosher (coarse) salt
crushed ice
1/2 cup beer
1/2 cup gold tequila
5 slices lime

Pour 1/4 cup of the limeade concentrate into small bowl. Place salt on small plate. Dip rims of 5 rocks or margarita glasses into limeade and then into salt; set aside. Fill blender with ice; add beer, tequila and remaining 1 1/2 cups limeade concentrate. Cover; blend until smooth. Pour into salt-rimmed glasses. Garnish with lime slice.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I never in my life would have thought to put beer in a blender with ice.

It sounds horrifically disgusting.

I think I have to try it!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

OH COOL!!!!! Our version of the Christmas lovers Secret Santa!!!! I am definitely in!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I never in my life would have thought to put beer in a blender with ice.
> 
> It sounds horrifically disgusting.
> 
> I think I have to try it!!!!


Haha hey don't knock it til you try it!



frogkid11 said:


> OH COOL!!!!! Our version of the Christmas lovers Secret Santa!!!! I am definitely in!!!!!!!


Welcome to the fun! Don't forget to PM bethene to let her know that you're in


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Haha hey don't knock it til you try it!


The limeade is the scariest part. Otherwise, it sounds purdy dang good. Maybe I could find a limeade without much sugar and add a little bit of the salt to the blender.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> The limeade is the scariest part. Otherwise, it sounds purdy dang good. Maybe I could find a limeade without much sugar and add a little bit of the salt to the blender.


Try Newman's Own virgin limeade. Definitely has pucker to it. It's not frozen, but I'm sure it would work just fine


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

**pokes head out from under bush** Erm, Brim...............Did I hear cheeseburgers?????


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

whos buying lunch??????? im hungry!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My ears must be full of water, cause I didn't hear cheeseburgers lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> whos buying lunch??????? im hungry!


 I would love to, but seeing as I just took a break from job hunting, gonna stick with the liquid lunch and get back to it!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll bring pizza tonight!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'll bring pizza tonight!


mmmmmm pizza pizza!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i made chocolate pudding last night and no one in the house knows it but me HEHEHEHEHEHEHE (its shoved way in the back of the fridge!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i made chocolate pudding last night and no one in the house knows it but me HEHEHEHEHEHEHE (its shoved way in the back of the fridge!)


LOL..You devilish woman you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL..You devilish woman you!


what??????????? i cant help it if everyone is too lazy to see what we have....... lolololol

i even have whip cream mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I cant stand it. I am seeing all of this halloween stuff in the stores and no victim... Finding out who my victim is , is almost like waiting for my present to arrive. Cant wait!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> what??????????? i cant help it if everyone is too lazy to see what we have....... lolololol
> 
> That is so true. Ugh, there can be something right in front of my husband's face and he'll still ask me where it is lol
> 
> i even have whip cream mmmmmmmmmm


kinky


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I cant stand it. I am seeing all of this halloween stuff in the stores and no victim... Finding out who my victim is , is almost like waiting for my present to arrive. Cant wait!


Only a few more days chickaboo! But for now.......VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> kinky


whoo hoooo! lololol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Witchy.....chocolate pudding? I'm on my way. LOL
BTW....
VICTIM VIC TIMMMMMMM WE WANT OUR VICTIMS . YOU HEAR ME IN THERE BETHENE. !!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh yeah thats why were here.... BETHE VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Did I hear chocolate?? Lets skip dinner and go straight for dessert!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

You people are out of control!!! 

Victims are so close I can smell them....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dang, I fell asleep on the pool pillow! 

Ya know, I think bethie is ignoring us now


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Dang, I fell asleep on the pool pillow!
> 
> Ya know, I think bethie is ignoring us now


bethe no love us no more..... sniff sniff sniff sniff


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Or, maybe she's hard at work matching up *VICTIMS!!!!!!!*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> Or, maybe she's hard at work matching up *VICTIMS!!!!!!!*


That would be the only acceptable explanation


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe we should try a new approach? Let's all start slowly walking towards her house, then bang on the windows and doors......ZOMBIE INVASION! Maybe it'll scare her into give us our victims  "VIIIIICS.....VIIIIICS"


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Maybe we should try a new approach? Let's all start slowly walking towards her house, then bang on the windows and doors......ZOMBIE INVASION! Maybe it'll scare her into give us our victims  "VIIIIICS.....VIIIIICS"


mehhhh i dont wanna get out of the pool...........................ill direct everyone from here...........


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> mehhhh i dont wanna get out of the pool...........................ill direct everyone from here...........


Well it's not gonna be believable if it's like a movie set LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Well it's not gonna be believable if it's like a movie set LOL


ok, ill just scream like an idiot from the pool then lololololol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OH, No I am not ignoring you, I am just busy getting this together!

and we now have 179!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethe, i love you most - you know that right ????????????


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't blame you if you were ignoring us LOL We can be pretty annoying


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am waiting patiently for my victim's name. Since I was really late getting bethene my info I figure ehhhh whats a few more days!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think we're just using this as an excuse now to "get together" and have a good time


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I think we're just using this as an excuse now to "get together" and have a good time


and i see nothing wrong with that LMAO


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Seeing how Bethene is working on the victim list as we speak, we really don't have any reason to continue to picket and yell VICTIM VICTIM. So, clearly, our goals have changed and we now have to concentrate on staying hydrated (beergaritas) and nourished (pizza, pudding, whipped cream, saran wrap....oops, I didn't mean to go there).


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

SOMEBODY STOLE MY FLIP FLOPS! 

LAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO FIND THEM, YOU HALL MONITOR YOU! 


lololololol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

sorry witchy... just needed two more... put them... 

right THERE!









flip flop monkey


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone pass the sunscreen.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilda said:


> sorry witchy... just needed two more... put them...
> 
> right THERE!
> 
> ...


well thats a funky monkey of a different color......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Someone pass the sunscreen.


hmmm i have baby oil?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchy, Hilda needed them for her monkey (just sayin').


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Witchy, Hilda needed them for her monkey (just sayin').


well, that doesnt make stealing them right!!!!!!!!!!! 

I DEMAND JUSTICE! JUSTICE I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

My dear Witchy...you have been drinking, rolling around in bushes doing who knows what, flirting with Brim, plotting to saran wrap Bethe...not to mention, blowing glitter in my face and trying to cry your way out of a citation for inciting violence. If you think I'm going to put down my merlot to retrieve your little flip flops from Hilda (who, by the way, has been nothing but nice and pleasant during this whole ordeal) YOU ARE CRAZY!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to steal the monkey, that thing is so cool! **shhhhh you didn't hear that**


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> My dear Witchy...you have been drinking, rolling around in bushes doing who knows what, flirting with Brim, plotting to saran wrap Bethe...not to mention, blowing glitter in my face and trying to cry your way out of a citation for inciting violence. If you think I'm going to put down my merlot to retrieve your little flip flops from Hilda (who, by the way, has been nothing but nice and pleasant during this whole ordeal) YOU ARE CRAZY!


i only drink because apparently no one brings water or soda to these events, i flirt with everyone, i was laying in the bushes because my back hurt and ive been sick, i only wanted to restrain bethe to get her to complete her duties, to the best of my knowledge you were never an intended target of my glitter bombing (although given your current disposition, I am glad you got hit), and I installed this lovely pool for us all to use (and get out from under brim) and this is not, for the record, the first time ive been called crazy! 

so....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

god i love this place


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I simply like hiding in the bushes to looks up people's skirts 

Pizza is in the oven folks!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I simply like hiding in the bushes to looks up people's skirts
> 
> Pizza is in the oven folks!


at least im not looking up peoples skirts, law... i DO BELIEVE theres a law against THAT TOO!  lolol

oh! pizza! I shall get out of the pool for pizza!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Men who wear kilts are asking for a bit of a peep. Just my opinion.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Men who wear kilts are asking for a bit of a peep. Just my opinion.


well at least im not looking up their kilts!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

You're right Witchy. That is one perversion you haven't tried....yet! And you did so mean to hit me with the glitter!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> You're right Witchy. That is one perversion you haven't tried....yet! And you did so mean to hit me with the glitter!


well... im sure you deserved it!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Just signed up!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Stop being ornery Witchy! We still have people joining and we should make a good impression. {flips boa over her shoulder and offers Nep a glass of Merlot while studiously ignoring Witchy}


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Men who wear kilts are asking for a bit of a peep. Just my opinion.


Hahaha damn skippy!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

LawP said:


> We still have people joining and we should make a good impression.


I think it's too late for that now. (pulling feathers out of mouth) and watch where you are flipping that thing!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry Chin.  Here...rinse the feather dust out of your mouth with this (hands Chin a glass of Vampire Merlot).


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok you two, break it up. Good grief...always bickering  

Here, this outta hush y'all up for awhile


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Now THATS what I am talking about LawP!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i ahhhhlways make a good impression dahhhhhhhling

pass me that bottle.......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

missmandy said:


> ok you two, break it up. Good grief...always bickering
> 
> Here, this outta hush y'all up for awhile


mine mine mine all mine get away


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You know that will go straight to the hips, witchy.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

See Miss Mandy? I'ts not me. It's her.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> You know that will go straight to the hips, witchy.


I'll worry about that later! GET AWAY! MINE MINE MINE


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> See Miss Mandy? I'ts not me. It's her.


shes lying


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Now now witchy, gotta share. Leave some for the guys too if they show up later. And it's not too fattening. Fresh mozzarella, chicken, garlic butter and basil.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Now now witchy, gotta share. Leave some for guys too if they show up later. And it's not too fattening. Fresh mozzarella, chicken, garlic butter and basil.


i will only share because mandy asked NICELY


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> I'll worry about that later! GET AWAY! MINE MINE MINE


Ok, then, I am not sharing the chocolate cake I brought for later....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And THAT won't go to your hips?! LOL Looks delish!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not planning to eat the whole thing! LOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Chin did I tell you yournthe bestest in the world. Chocolate cake .....I say forget the pizza and let's go straight for dessert. Less calories if you skip one of them.
Nep we are not always like this just most of the time LOL welcome by the way


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Sure, cake for everybody!! Since I am the bestest in the world and all.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Sure, cake for everybody!! Since I am the bestest in the world and all.


i will take a slice of your cake and give you some of the chocolate pudding i made and hid last night......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, I slaved over a hot oven making that pizza! Homemade dough and everything


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Hey, I slaved over a hot oven making that pizza! Homemade dough and everything


i think theyve been distracted by chocolate but thats ok - does it mean i dont have to share????????


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am totally in for pizza and pudding. Thanks, Ladies!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think theyve been distracted by chocolate but thats ok - does it mean i dont have to share????????


No, still gotta share chickie. We'll never hear the end of it if we don't save some for Auditor and bush man lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Homemade chocolate chip cookies made and on their way to the party. They should still be hot and gooey when they get here. Make sure we send a plate of all the goodies to Bethene. I bet the poor girl hasn't eaten in days with all the stress we have applied to her.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> No, still gotta share chickie. We'll never hear the end of it if we don't save some for Auditor and bush man lol


well, auditor DID pop my back and all..... i guess i can share.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I just had a thought...whatever will we do with all of our free time when we get our Victims and the party is over.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I just had a thought...whatever will we do with all of our free time when we get our Victims and the party is over.


i think we need to start a permanent pool party thread in the OT section.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think we need to start a permanent pool party thread in the OT section.....


I was thinking the same thing. It can be called "The Secret Reaper Withdrawal Group" LOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It can be called "The Secret Reaper Withdrawal Group" LOL


I like that!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It can be called "The Secret Reaper Withdrawal Group" LOL


LOLOLOLOL .............. but not until after SR


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> LOLOLOLOL .............. but not until after SR


Oh of course. We need to keep this thread hoppin' right now!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BTW, these cookies are wonderful, LadySherry!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

in case youre not following on the OT thread - craft wars is halloween centric tonight! TLC @ 8pm EST (thats 10 minutes from now, folks!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> in case youre not following on the OT thread - craft wars is halloween centric tonight! TLC @ 8pm EST (thats 10 minutes from now, folks!)


I'd watch but, I don't wanna miss PLL. Oh wait, it comes on again 10!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I go away for just a bit and out comes the whip cream and baby oil!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I go away for just a bit and out comes the whip cream and baby oil!


Us gals gotta do something to stay entertained! We saved ya some pizza and cake, BR1M


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I go away for just a bit and out comes the whip cream and baby oil!


You know you were excited to see it.....



MissMandy said:


> Us gals gotta do something to stay entertained! We saved ya some pizza and cake, BR1M


it was ALL MY idea!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> You know you were excited to see it.....
> 
> 
> 
> it was ALL MY idea!


Someone open the window to let all the BS out! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Someone open the window to let all the BS out! LOL


**cough cough** im sure i dont know what youre speaking of.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> **cough cough** im sure i dont know what youre speaking of.....


Haha mmhmm. Have another drink, witchy  *starts a bonfire and makes toasted spiked root beers for everyone*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Haha mmhmm. Have another drink, witchy  *starts a bonfire and makes toasted spiked root beers for everyone*


might need those to get through this craft wars episode lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> might need those to get through this craft wars episode lol


Yeah I'm watching too. Really getting me in the mood!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> You know you were excited to see it.....



Just be careful grabbing any branches!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Yeah I'm watching too. Really getting me in the mood!


im just not crazy about the plastic bags.... i think it will be too 'messy' (for judges) and no texture on the bags - i would have sprayed glued it and glitter bombed it, since shes going for cutsy anyways....the painted scales suck, imo LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Just be careful grabbing any branches!


im not grabbing any branches............


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> im just not crazy about the plastic bags.... i think it will be too 'messy' (for judges) and no texture on the bags - i would have sprayed glued it and glitter bombed it, since shes going for cutsy anyways....the painted scales suck, imo LOL


Agree, don't really like either one, but the ship lady is being really creative with what she is using for building the details.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Just be careful grabbing any branches!


LMFAO! I'm cracking up


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Agree, don't really like either one, but the ship lady is being really creative with what she is using for building the details.


yeah i like the ship one better than the other. the other is just TOO cutsey for me, and doesnt seem 'polished' 

but i think too, we're going to be harsher critics, since we all pretty much think halloween all year- these two probably DON'T.....

i really hate the judges......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

kallie said:


> I did indeed. I'm a Kentucky girl and my victim will be getting a little bottle of locally made bourbon. And I mean _little_. There's no way I could afford a nice size bottle of Woodford Reserve or something like that. I HATE bourbon. even the smell knocks me out and sends a shiver down my spine. We also have Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale here. It's beer made in the bourbon barrels and it tastes like bourbon and one 12 oz. bottle is, like, 9% alc. or something like that. Yucky!



There's a barrel of Maker's Mark out there with my name on it. Literally. Need to get to Kentucky before March to pick up a couple bottles from it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Just stop and think though, they were only given 5 hours....as opposed to weeks even months some of us on here take to build something.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Just stop and think though, they were only given 5 hours....as opposed to weeks even months some of us on here take to build something.


I understand that, thats why i dont care for the judges because i think THEIR expectations are too high for a quick project

I really disagree with their choice of a winner.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah well, I'm not gonna lose sleep over it lol. *sips my spiked root beer*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah im going to bed LOLOLOL yall have sloshed me up good. its amazing im still clothed (and now you know why i dont drink in real life) LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww it's so early! You bum bum  I was just gonna suggest skinny dipping too LOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

LawP said:


> Men who wear kilts are asking for a bit of a peep. Just my opinion.





witchymom said:


> well at least im not looking up their kilts!


your loss =)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> No, still gotta share chickie. We'll never hear the end of it if we don't save some for Auditor and bush man lol



Darned right. So where's my slice?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

There ya go


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Yum!

Time for some music. _Pulls out guitar. Don't ask where it was hiding _

Waiting for victims in Secret Reaperville
Hanging out in Bethene's yard
Some people say just wait a couple dayyyyyyyys
But I know
That's too darned hard.





I'll work on it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL I hate that I know that song.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim
Victim
Victim
Victim
Victim


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Everyone has gone to bed so early? I came back figuring the party would just be getting started good! I thought you might like my hat!

.awkward......


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

vvvviiiiiiiiccccccctttttiiiiimmmmm!, vvvviiiiicccccccttttttiiiiiiiimmmmmm!, vvvvvvvvvviiiiicccccttttttiiiimmmmmmm!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Have y'all noticed the pronounced absence of a certain Spooki? Not like her to leave the heavy lifting to everyone else (especially when it's this much fun)...hope she's ok.


*
Hey Auditor! Im sorry.....here let me get that for you....HEAVE.....! Whew that was heavy  Im sorry I had to pull out of the ranks for a bit but as Ms. Mandy said I started a new job. remember I went back to school to finish my teaching degree. Well I did and I landed a job teaching 5th grade Its at a new school and I have been busy from sun up to sun down. You guys certainly have been able to handle the load though I see getting Bethene to start pairing early....GO TEAM! I knew we could break her! 
Speaking of...if she has already started pairing why the heck haven't we received our VICTIM's yet?? Hmmm now that I have a minute let me take the sign from you. Ummmm I am in my teaching clothes but here Ms Mandy can I borrow that fabulous Boa you are sporting for a while. Hmmmm she's sleeping Im sure she won't mind and while Im here Ill just borrow those fabulous shoes too  Ok you all sleep and Ill fill in while you take a breather.

VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!!!!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, the cranky neighbor lady must of been in action, I see a cop doing a ride by, must hide the monkeys, whew , he is gone, must of been so dazzled by the sight of Spookimama in her heels and boa that he just keep going and did not see all the rest sleeping in the bushes,,,,,,


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, the party fizzled out early. witchy passed out in the chair by the fire, Auditor ate my pizza then pretty much chewed and screwed and I gave up waiting for everyone else lol. Thanks for taking the overnight shift, spooki! I needed a break ~ was starting to see glitter in my dreams! That neighbor of yours is really starting to pluck my nerves, bethene .....we're just having a little fun  I should go over to her bay window, open my boa and..................show her my pumpkins


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

witchy has _other_ priorities at night , other than fooling around here (you know, like sleep - what do you think i meant LOLOLOL) 

little surfer boy has a headache and is running a fever  I'm being a good witchy mama and letting him lay on the couch and watch cartoons in here....)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aw poor little guy. Hope he feels better!

I have other priorities too.....like spraying some Glade when hubby lets one rip in his sleep


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Aw poor little guy. Hope he feels better!
> 
> I have other priorities too.....like spraying some Glade when hubby lets one rip in his sleep


stinky stinky


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You said it girl! I'm contemplating separate bedrooms


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> You said it girl! I'm contemplating separate bedrooms


i dont blame you..... lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Boy it's awfully quiet in here today. Everyone hungover or what?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

stop screaming..will ya? 

and turn off that sun.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah....I'll get right on that lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bumpity bump


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG in a state of panic I thought I missed the deadline....I was close!! Signing up now and super excited!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

2 more days, just 2 more days!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

we're waiting.....................................................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha so cute!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

this witch needs this.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> this witch needs this.....
> 
> View attachment 122277


I've been seeing that all over Pinterest. It is WICKED!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I've been seeing that all over Pinterest. It is WICKED!


1- her website is horribly difficult to navigate. finally found her/ it on etsy
2- $500 but OH I WANT! will anyone buy witchy a new dress???? but not a small - im not thinking that would fit too well. i have boobs. LMAO
3-http://www.etsy.com/listing/84187176/size-small-orange-and-black-feather?favorite_listing_id=84187176&show_panel=true


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how to make that beergarita thinger without the limeaid. And limes.

In fact, all I have is beer and tequila.


Come to think of it, I'll be fine.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to make that beergarita thinger without the limeaid. And limes.
> 
> In fact, all I have is beer and tequila.
> 
> ...


i think youll be a'ight..... lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to make that beergarita thinger without the limeaid. And limes.
> 
> In fact, all I have is beer and tequila.
> 
> ...


LOL then it'll just be beer and tequila!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL then it'll just be beer and tequila!


your point???????????? lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> your point???????????? lololol


That it won't be a beergarita, just beer and tequila lol. Smart _ _ _  <3


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> That it won't be a beergarita, just beer and tequila lol. Smart _ _ _  <3


throw it in a blender with ice and no one will know.... after a few.....


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Beergarita? I bet that's the exact sound it makes when it's coming back up. *Shudder*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kallie said:


> Beergarita? I bet that's the exact sound it makes when it's coming back up. *Shudder*


LOL oh man, gross!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, just made a pumpkin dump cake for desert! I am sticking to the flaming beavers though, not a tequila fan!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ya know, that song is very true. Tequila does make your clothes come off 

Think I'm gonna make pumpkin pancakes for dessert!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry. I always have to be the gross one in the bunch lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ya know, that song is very true. Tequila does make your clothes come off
> 
> Think I'm gonna make pumpkin pancakes for dessert!


boy ain't that the truth LMAO (factoid of the day: my husband, of fifteen years mind you, has never ONCE seen me drunk) 

i think we're having sloppy joes for dinner....


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll give it a go. I was holding off since I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with my plans for this year, but I'm sure I can swing a good gift.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay new blood! 

And don't apologize Kallie lol It was funny


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

mayleth said:


> I'll give it a go. I was holding off since I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with my plans for this year, but I'm sure I can swing a good gift.


Welcome to the fun, you really will enjoy it!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictim


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I had to go get the kids from the grandparents. What did I miss? Any victims yet?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

victimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yall are boring little reapers and victims today arent you... this must have been what happened....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! I'm actually making those pumpkin pancakes right now


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well dont let me keep you from that lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're not. I have my laptop in the kitchen LOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think ev1 is saving their energy for when we get our victims. Then the mayham begins. I am so ready to find out whom my victim is so I can stuff the box with goodies that will be made/picked out just for them. 
Bethene just for the record----I am ready to receive my victim when you are ready to release their name. 
BTW----THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK WITH THIS!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

We may give her a hard time, but bethie knows we love her and appreciate all she does  Deep down, I think she secretly likes this picketing stuff


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM! Wait.....what's a pumpkin dump cake???


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> We may give her a hard time, but bethie knows we love her and appreciate all she does  Deep down, I think she secretly likes this picketing stuff


my cat spies reported back that she does in fact enjoy it mucho!


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

witchymom said:


> yall are boring little reapers and victims today arent you... this must have been what happened....
> 
> View attachment 122312


Wow! Looks like my last red wine drinking escapade! LOL


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Are we there yet?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

bethene.....oh bethie poo. May we pa lease have our victims now?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictim


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

[SIZE=1[COLOR="#ff6600"]]victimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictim[/COLOR][/SIZE]

yeah im not fixing it. gotta problem with that lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchy, you must keep these cats entertained.....otherwise they start entertaining themselves!










I hope they're being safe


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> witchy, you must keep these cats entertained.....otherwise they start entertaining themselves!


mine can roll around all they want like that - they iz allz fixed! lolololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha. How many do you have witchy? I only have 1


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

11 lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap! And I thought my mother has a lot with 5 lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Holy crap! And I thought my mother has a lot with 5 lol.


lolol whats funny is most people dont realize we have that many - most of them spend most of the day outside or hide when someone comes over LOL

and... im allergic to the demons


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh LOL. I've never heard of someone who's allergic having that many! I wish my cat was an indoor/outdoor creature, but she is 100% a spoiled indoor cat. We adopted her 2 years ago


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

glutton for punishment i guess LOLOL

we only have 3 that are inside 100% of the time (bella, nermal and mouse)


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Before I went to college we had 23. Now I only have one.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is our little brat, Phoebe










Have you ever tried to get all 11 of them together for a pic? LOL 
(I gotta go plug in my comp. Be back a little later to see who's here)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Before I went to college we had 23. Now I only have one.


i dont think ive ever only had one- always 2 at the least LOL

i dont think ive ever had 23... even with whole litters (people abandon them out here, we take care of them till they can be given away- the ones we kept (no, we dont keep any more- theres a no vacancy sign out front LOL) we had fixed.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Have you ever tried to get all 11 of them together for a pic? LOL
> (I gotta go plug in my comp. Be back a little later to see who's here)


that would only be impossible LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> 11 lololol


Crazy cat lady!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Crazy cat lady!


i only claim ONE as mine. the rest are hubbys LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> i only claim ONE as mine. the rest are hubbys LOLOLOLOL


Even worse, crazy cat man!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

In fact, you can have a theme for your haunt 'The Ocracoke Cackalacky Crazy Cat Man!'


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Even worse, crazy cat man!


i know..... they make him happy. im a sucker for keeping hubby happy....lololol

however i have laid down a NO MORE ANIMALS ordinance LOLOLOLOL

this is him and 'mouse' - his favorite and the one who i think tries to kill me in my sleep every night (im serious - she lays on my jewelry box and stares at me ALL NIGHT LONG) the cat has MAJOR issues!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In fact, you can have a theme for your haunt 'The Ocracoke Cackalacky Crazy Cat Man!'


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You can start an urban legend and everything, if you say his name three times fast......well, no worries cause it is too hard to say fast!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You can start an urban legend and everything, if you say his name three times fast......well, no worries cause it is too hard to say fast!


strays are bad on ocracoke - i know of one lady who was feeding up to 24? last time i talked to her she was down to 14 i think lolol

the veterinary college in raleigh comes and does a TNR (trap neuter release) weekend once a year usually (i dont think theres been one this year but im not sure?)... but as rapidly as they reproduce, and theres no way to get them all, its an uphill battle  

we don't live there (i wish we did!) - its too remote for hubbys healthcare needs, but i have a ton of friends who live there, and we visit as often as we can.... maybe one day I'll live there ...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I live in a neighborhood like that, it is cats everywhere. My ONE cat is a rescue. He does good to spend time in an out, all though he refuses to go out the backdoor, you have to hold the front for him!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I live in a neighborhood like that, it is cats everywhere. My ONE cat is a rescue. He does good to spend time in an out, all though he refuses to go out the backdoor, you have to hold the front for him!


lol yes, i have to hold the door for my demons . some will paw at the door (like a dog LOL) - but one jumps on the screen of the window behind me! scares the mess out of me every time! LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Cats own us, we don't own them lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

True that. We're down to only 3 cats here. All born at home, results of the 2 strays we took in. Both females...both pregnant when they turned up on our doorstep.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

We had someone toss out a puppy in front of our house last night. The poor thing looks like it hasn't eaten in over a week. It looks like an Australian Shepperd mix. All I need is another mouth to feed. I went out to collect it to take to the shelter but the darn thing was just so cute and friendly and fell in love with my son , who fell in love with her. SOOO I have been in town buying puppy shots, puppy wormer, puppy flea and tick, and on and on.... Stupid losers who toss their pets and stupid me for taking them in!

The good news is our Wal-Mart had stocked the shelves with scarecrows which means Halloween stuff is next which means I need a VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't understand how some people can be so loving towards animals....and others the complete opposite. I hate people who abuse/neglect animals


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> Stupid losers who toss their pets


That's being polite.



chinclub said:


> and stupid me for taking them in!


Hardly. You're not stupid. You have a good and gentle soul.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait till you see it. It is one of the ugliest puppies I have ever seen! I'll get a picture in the morning and show you. One blue wolf eye and one half blue half black eye. A great Halloween dog, to be sure.  It is a sweet little thing though!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I got hubby to hold it. It looks bigger in the photo then it really is. See she is already sporting her new collar and tag.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Last October someone dumped us a female..






she looked young and we really don't have cats because my mom and son are both allergic..but my mother fed her and the rest is history..well, turns out she wasnt that young because before we got her fixed she had 7 kittens..all female but one. ugh! I asked the humane society to take some of them..they are over crowded and we don't have cat control here..so. we are trying to get them fixed, yeh, I am one of those animal lovers...but its 100.00 a whack and it s gonna take me months!! 2 down and 5 to go..we went from mama to this






and are they not some funny looking little things1? lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww she's not ugly. She just looks a little sad


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Let's see, what song tonight? Maybe something a little more traditional....

Boys and girls of every age
Wouldn't you like to see something strange
Come with us and you will see
This our town of Halloween

THIS IS HALLOWEEN! THIS IS HALLOWEEN!
Pumpkins scream in the dead of night

This is Halloween, everybody make a scene
Trick or treat til the neighbors gonna die of fright
It's our town, everybody scream
In this town of Halloween


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh they are so stinkin' cute! Looks like ya got yourself a Halloween kitty too


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Chin, she looks like my Aust. shepard I used to have..she used to herd us..lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Audit, you been hitting the bottle early today?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mandy..maybe I can secret reaper you a few of them..hheheheh


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

What's her name, Chinclub?

Kelloween! You got a Tortie! Actually a couple...and the Siamese in there is obvious. Hopefully they didn't inherit the vocalization... 

Up here, we have places that specialize in spaying and neutering, a lot cheaper than the vets do (they're usually nonprofit) and since that's all they do, they're usually better at it. My dear departed Bastet, after giving birth to her only litter, was taken to the vet to take care of that problem. Fool sent her home without a collar or any suggestion to give her one (we should have known better, but didn't), with a huge incision and after charging $60. So as soon as we get home, Bassie immediately starts chewing her stitches.... No that's not what killed her. Her daughters and son we took to Prevent a Litter in Richmond, they did a great job, tiny stitches they couldn't pull if they wanted to - and all 3 of them cost less than Mama. Might want to look for something similar down your way.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Audit, you been hitting the bottle early today?


Mmmmaybe. Want some? Let me pour you a glass of Cuervo


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

We live in a small town..with actually 4 vets and nothing else, no help! Believe me I searched..!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> Mandy..maybe I can secret reaper you a few of them..hheheheh


Ohh I'd love another meow meow, but unfortunately I can't. I'm lucky my landlord let us have this one


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Mmmmaybe. Want some? Let me pour you a glass of Cuervo


Yes please 

Having a real good thunderstorm here right now!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I love torties! My little girl (may she RIP) was a tortie longhair and she was BEAUTIFUL. Hateful as heck, but gorgeous... I have a soft spot for black cats too, since they're discriminated against so much.

If I wasn't so far, I'd be tempted to take 1 or 2 off your hands. My little "old men" (17 and 11) probably wouldn't appreciate it though! They're getting crabby in their advanced years


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

PUPPYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

can you tell im a dog person? lolol my GSD passed from cancer last fall, just before halloween. im not ready for another dog (plus its so much easier to go to ocracoke without one-id forgotten how nice that part was) but if a cutie showed up on my doorstep like that, id have to keep him! 

i had a tortie kitty too - Janie passed away....3 years ago? i think..... she was my heart kitty. i miss her. 

theres a group called SNAP (spay/neuter assistance program) here in NC that does low cost spays and neuters (and they give a rabies shot at the same time)... think its around 60 for cats and 70 for dogs - not sure exactly. theyre a mobile unit that travels around and has set locations every month. they fixed all but 2 of our current cats, iirc. whats nice about them is they dont have income restrictions- anyone can use it. 

i like animals more than i like most people, truth be told. cat or dog. LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Gothikim said:


> I love torties! My little girl (may she RIP) was a tortie longhair and she was BEAUTIFUL. Hateful as heck, but gorgeous... I have a soft spot for black cats too, since they're discriminated against so much.
> 
> If I wasn't so far, I'd be tempted to take 1 or 2 off your hands. My little "old men" (17 and 11) probably wouldn't appreciate it though! They're getting crabby in their advanced years


black cats are good luck in japan LOL (hubby is japanese) - we have 2 black ones


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy victim victim victim all work and no play makes auditor a dull boy give me my victim


oh my. someone switch auditor to decaf... k?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

_redrum....REDRUM...._


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*slaps Auditor on the cheek* snap out of it man!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

just push him in the pool.......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Thank you ma'am may I have another


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Thank you ma'am may I have another


knew that was coming - thats why i said push him in the pool! lolol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha ohhh boy, he likes it rough


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> knew that was coming - thats why i said push him in the pool! lolol



!

You're PSYCHIC!!!!

or is that psycho? I always get those confused


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I wonder if we'll get more pages in this thread than we have people signed up for the Reaping


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a very good possibility. You see how many views this thread has? lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

going to try and go back to bed forgot to take sleepy pill tonight.....wish me luck

auditor... BEHAVE!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> !
> 
> You're PSYCHIC!!!!
> 
> or is that psycho? I always get those confused


either one would apply


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Na night chickie


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

chinclub said:


> I got hubby to hold it. It looks bigger in the photo then it really is. See she is already sporting her new collar and tag.


Oh my and WONDERFUL!! So nice to see the love and such a sweet face! Congrats on your new rescue!! I have been an SPCA Foster volunteer working int eh surginal area of our local SPCA. We have several fosters with us now and I must admit - we are "foster failures!" too!! Once you bring a pup back from the brink of death - you can't bear to part with it!! LOL Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Whew! I made it! You guys are just posting fools these last few days!

*Auditor*, if it keeps up like this, I think there's a very good chance of passing that number.

All of this talk of animals is making me want more. Not a good idea, since we have to rent, and it's hard enough to find places that are willing to accept two cats. I, too, just cannot understand how so many people think that animals are something to be thrown away when you're tired of them. Every once in a while, when I'm somewhere with cable, I get sucked into Animal Cops, though I should know better. It tears me apart every time.

*Chin*, that pup is such a cutie! Get a little meat on those bones, let it know a loving home, and you'll be amazed at how it's going to transform!

*Kelloween*, it's hard finding a good vet sometimes. When we were living in a small town in MN, there was only one vet, and he completely destroyed one of my cat's demeanor for any future vet. She can be a little cranky at home, but is actually a lover. You'd never know it once we walk through those doors. I'd already had a bad experience with him with my older cat(she'd passed by the time I got the others), but I hadn't found a new vet yet. I did find one, and we drove our girls almost 2 hours to get to him. By far the best vet we've ever been to, there is no question. I only wish my Bitty had been able to have gone to him, I'd have no questions or regrets today if I had.

We had to lampshade our two when they were spayed, and it wasn't to keep them from pulling at their own stitches. They kept wrestling and digging at each other's stitches with their back claws. I'm glad our vet sent us home with them, just in case. Oh my goodness, it was so funny watching them when they were first put on, though! We had tears running down our faces, we were laughing so hard. 

*Witchy*, I was cracking up at the spy cat pic. Too cute!

*Susie*, I love people that foster. I'd like to someday, but I don't have what is needed at the moment(Time and training, mostly), it wouldn't be fair to the animal. Thank you!

Now I think I'm going to go look at pictures of my kitties for a bit, then head to bed. I'm taking a break from my station outside *Bethene*'s to hit up a few yard sales tomorrow. I'll be back, no worries. Behave!  Bwahaha! Yeah, I couldn't say that with a straight face!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Page 2.....UNACCEPTABLE! We need to get back on track people! This is our last chance. Tomorrow is the cutoff. Surely, there won't be anymore sign ups. C"mon, whataya say bethene? Victim! Victim!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim victim victim victim


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> What's her name, Chinclub?


My son named her Eliza. She really is a good dog. 

And since I am already out shopping for her anyway I need a VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, I miss one day on here and the thread explodes! wow, took me a while to read all the new posts, and I just want to tell you all, you have made this a very fun experience for me, you crack me up daily, I agree, we need a post reaper thread

AND then to top it off, I see you are all animal lovers like me,, I have 4 cats and a turtle of my own, my son is back home for a while to help him out financially and he brought 4 cats and a tortoise! so yeah, we have animals! (all cats are indoor only ) I love torties, I have a grey one right now, she actually is sorta a goofy looking little thing, but she is my girl, she bosses the boys around so, it is funny,, she was a stray too, actually all mine and my son's are rescues too, well one of my son;s , he knew some one was getting rid of this beautiful boy, and so he took him, he is the nicest cat! 

I SO do not under stand how people just abandon and throw away animals,, my daughter has a little dog that was just left in a house when people abandoned the house AND the dog, left him there , what a$%$#$'s! well, thankfully some one found him some how, he needed to be rehabilitated, but is a good little guy, and just loves his new mommy, so it ended well, but it could of been horrible!
wish I could have a dog,hubby thinks too much work, and hard to do with camping . blah blah, maybe if one shows up like to your place chin, I could keep it, especially if it looked like yours, I think she is adorable, and I know it would be one hubby would think was cute too,, sigh,,,, oh well, back on track,

I have most names matched, but am saving a few for last minute sign up , and sign up I got, 6 more , so bear with me just a bit longer,, victims are coming!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can i have my victim (i wont tell anyone i PROMISE!) 




bethene said:


> wow, I miss one day on here and the tread explodes! wow, took me a while to read all the new posts, and I just want to tell you all, you have made this a very fun experience for me, you crack me up daily, I agree, we need a post reaper thread
> 
> AND then to top it off, I see you are all animal lovers like me,, I have 4 cats and a turtle of my own, my son is back home for a while to help him out financially and he brought 4 cats and a tortoise! so yeah, we have animals! (all cats are indoor only ) I love torties, I have a grey one right now, she actually is sorta a goofy looking little thing, but she is my girl, she bosses the boys around so, it is funny,, she was a stray too, actually all mine and my son's are rescues too, well one of my son;s , he knew some one was getting rid of this beautiful boy, and so he took him, he is the nicest cat!
> wish I could have a dog, maybe if one show up like to your place chin, I could keep it, especially if it looked like yours, I think she is adorable, and I know it would be one hubby would think was cute too,, sigh,,,, oh well, back on track,
> ...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't talk about cats or I swear I'll fill this thread full of so many "GhostTown's cats" pics that you'll think you've traveled back to your dial up connection days.

I have an addiction.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol! You're the first person I thought of when they started talking about Crazy Cat Man, *GT*! 

*Bethene*, you are amazing. Not sucking up, I just wanted to say that. I can't imagine what an undertaking this all is, especially with all of us hooligans causing such a ruckus outside your home.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Yesterday was one of my boys second birthday. We had a party.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> Yesterday was one of my boys second birthday. We had a party.


awwwwwwwwwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Bethene, you have been working so hard and we are all so thankful!!! Why don't you hand me that list, yes the one with my name on it, and let me see if I can help you out. Think of it this way, tht is one less message you will have to send out. I am only thinking of you here.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm sure you mean well, Chin.  But, step away from that list and behave! We're almost there!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> PUPPYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can you tell im a dog person? lolol my GSD passed from cancer last fall, just before halloween. im not ready for another dog (plus its so much easier to go to ocracoke without one-id forgotten how nice that part was) but if a cutie showed up on my doorstep like that, id have to keep him!
> 
> ...




I am such a dog person. I know what you mean, my Golden that we had for twelve years developed a canine form of Alzheimer and we had to put him down. I had gotten him a companion dog (She is 50% Golden 25% Husky, 25% wolf and 100% nuts!) but I could not even think of getting another for a long time. A little over a year later and my son and I were just walking through the SPCA and I came home with a blind Great Pyrenees pup. I couldn't resist and I guess it was time! 




Yes the one on the left is 50% Golden Retriever with one blue eye and one brown eye!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

LawP said:


> I'm sure you mean well, Chin.  But, step away from that list and behave! We're almost there!!!!


Aww come on, I would have shared the list with you.....maybe.......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> I'm sure you mean well, Chin.  But, step away from that list and behave! We're almost there!!!!



geez youre such a goodie goodie! 

I THINK that all of us who've been picketing and glitter bombing and bringing food and booze should get our victims FIRST! 

except law who wants to.... obey the law LOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am such a dog person. I know what you mean, my Golden that we had for twelve years developed a canine form of Alzheimer and we had to put him down. I had gotten him a companion dog (She is 50% Golden 25% Husky, 25% wolf and 100% nuts!) but I could not even think of getting another for a long time. A little over a year later and my son and I were just walking through the SPCA and I came home with a blind Great Pyrenees pup. I couldn't resist and I guess it was time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't go to shelters. id come home with lord knows what, and i really cant afford it right now LOLOLOL

my pip was 12 too.....

i love any animal with 2 diff colored eyes - think its so cool LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

In lieu of a SR gift I will happily accept this. 

http://hamptonroads.com/2012/08/perhaps-north-carolina-light-station-could-be-yours

Although, I will also need roughly $3M additional to repair it and make it livable. 

I will hold a halloween bash every year for all of our HF members


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, Bethene, I can't believe you just told us you have names matched up and aren't giving them out yet!! I'm too excited to start stalking my victim!!!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm going to stalk my stalker while stalking my victim.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Yesterday was one of my boys second birthday. We had a party.


LOL I did that for my cat too! He's a cutie 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am such a dog person. I know what you mean, my Golden that we had for twelve years developed a canine form of Alzheimer and we had to put him down. I had gotten him a companion dog (She is 50% Golden 25% Husky, 25% wolf and 100% nuts!) but I could not even think of getting another for a long time. A little over a year later and my son and I were just walking through the SPCA and I came home with a blind Great Pyrenees pup. I couldn't resist and I guess it was time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pooches! You should lay them side by side in a ying yang sorta way lol


Well, a little birdie told me that we might start getting our victims..........tonight!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Well, a little birdie told me that we might start getting our victims..........tonight!




i think im beginning to hyperventilate now........


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

yeh witchy..my chest is hurting and I am old..she may better give me mine soon..


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL calm down ladies. Don't want anyone dying over their victim.....oxymoron?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a pretty kitty, ghost town, happy birthday to him!  

Brim,, love the dogs, so pretty! 

wow, checked my email, which I do not always check every day, good thing I did - there was a sign up on there :0 would of missed her, I need to check again before the last day!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Woooohoooooooo tommaro we get victims cant wait


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Beautiful pooches! You should lay them side by side in a ying yang sorta way lol


I tried before 


Best one, but the focus wasn't quite there!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha that's great!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My hubby wants me to ride to Virginia with him for the weekend. To the mountains with no Internet. He leaves tomorrow morning. I said "Heck NO!!" I gotta get my victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Plus I hate car rides and its 6 hours one way)


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow! I miss a day & missed all the puppy & kitty pics!!! KITTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE kitties (in case you couldn't tell) and used to have 5, hence my screen name........Only have 1 now who was tossed out by a neighbor about a year ago & she chose us to live with!! Also feeding 1 stray full time......


Oh and victim!victim!victim! **Continuing the twirling!!**


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

meow meow meow, we're getting our victims soon, meow meow meow, I can hardly wait, meow meow meow

PUUUUUUUUUUR


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

sitting on my front porch, jamming out to music no one but me likes, with my tea and cigs (so shoot me) enjoying the not oppressively hot air in the shade......

and most importantly- waiting for a PM from bethe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i got my pm in to bethene  bring on the reapin!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> sitting on my front porch, jamming out to music no one but me likes, with my tea and cigs (so shoot me) enjoying the not oppressively hot air in the shade......
> 
> and most importantly- waiting for a PM from bethe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ugh I hate you lol. I just recently quit and I still crave one from time to time. What are you listening to?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ugh I hate you lol. I just recently quit and I still crave one from time to time. What are you listening to?


stay strong chickie! 

monkey magik (japanese pop) and colbie caillat LOLOLOL

interesting mix, huh? LMAO


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> auditor... BEHAVE!


I _am_ behaving!


"Bad" is a behavior.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Well, a little birdie told me that we might start getting our victims..........tonight!


That makes sense. It's so much better to get your victim at night. During the day they can see you coming, and there are too many witnesses...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> That makes sense. It's so much better to get your victim at night. During the day they can see you coming, and there are too many witnesses...


well aren't you just full of wit and wisdom today lololol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> My hubby wants me to ride to Virginia with him for the weekend. To the mountains with no Internet. He leaves tomorrow morning. I said "Heck NO!!" I gotta get my victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Plus I hate car rides and its 6 hours one way)


I don't blame ya. There's crazy people in Virginia.

Oh wait...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I don't blame ya. There's crazy people in Virginia.
> 
> Oh wait...


my only thought about people from virigina is ive never seen one that was able to drive correctly.......

but we like them on the obx- they keep the cops and speed traps busy and away from the rest of us LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> well aren't you just full of wit and wisdom today lololol


Just today?

Oh...you know Diamond Shoals used to have a sister light station down the coast. They had to abandon it...something about the actions of the Gulf Stream or Labrador Current contributing to premature decay of its support pilings. The whole thing eventually collapsed into the Atlantic. You sure you want a lighthouse out in the middle of the ocean??????


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> my only thought about people from virigina is ive never seen one that was able to drive correctly.......
> 
> but we like them on the obx- they keep the cops and speed traps busy and away from the rest of us LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Some of them drive correctly. Until they get across the bridge....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

witchymom said:


> my only thought about people from virigina is ive never seen one that was able to drive correctly.......
> 
> but we like them on the obx- they keep the cops and speed traps busy and away from the rest of us LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL





The Auditor said:


> Just today?
> 
> Oh...you know Diamond Shoals used to have a sister light station down the coast. They had to abandon it...something about the actions of the Gulf Stream or Labrador Current contributing to premature decay of its support pilings. The whole thing eventually collapsed into the Atlantic. You sure you want a lighthouse out in the middle of the ocean??????


yes. yes. i. do. 

itll keep the zombies away from me when the zombie apocolypse happens..... 



The Auditor said:


> Some of them drive correctly. Until they get across the bridge....


maybe. but i think they can't drive within the va border, either LOLOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> yes. yes. i. do.
> 
> itll keep the zombies away from me when the zombie apocolypse happens.....


good point





witchymom said:


> maybe. but i think they can't drive within the va border, either LOLOL


Apparently you haven't been north of the James. Some can when you cross the Rivah. A few. Like...5, maybe...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> good point
> 
> Apparently you haven't been north of the James. Some can when you cross the Rivah. A few. Like...5, maybe...


i havent been in va since i was a kid. 

ok.... so maybe two trips to the closest gas station over the border before nc had the lottery LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> stay strong chickie!
> 
> Oh I am. I'm fine when I'm not around it. But if I'm around my mother....forget it. I end up taking a few drags from her. Considering I smoked almost 2 packs a day, I think a few drags one day out of the week isn't so bad lol. I'm just worried about whenever I go out drinking again!
> 
> ...


I like to think that I like a pretty good mix of music, but that's definitely not on my list LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i like happy music lololol


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

PM sent; guess that makes me officially in?!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lmz319 said:


> PM sent; guess that makes me officially in?!


As long as Bethe gets it...and I'm sure she will....yep, you're in. Heaven help you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i like happy music lololol


Me too, that's why I mainly listen to country, 80's, and 50's lol. 


Welcome to the fun, lmz!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lmz319 said:


> PM sent; guess that makes me officially in?!



Don't forget to post your likes and dislikes in the Likes and Dislikes thread!


----------



## lmz319 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Don't forget to post your likes and dislikes in the Likes and Dislikes thread!


Ah, I will - thanks! I included them in the PM but will also post in the thread. =)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow, I really guess I better lay off the alcohol. I left to go pee 2 days ago, because I did not want to pee on Brim. It took me 6 hours just to get the saran wrap off. Turns out you're not suppose to duct tape that **** on. So then I could not remember where I was suppose to return to. When I finally sobered up enough to remember what I had been doing I came back and headed for the pool. That pool pillow just looked like the perfect spot to recover. So there I am...minding my own business, and next thing I know AUDITOR is flying through the air with a totally surprised look on his face and lands right in the middle of my pool pillow. Of course we both ended up head over tea cup in the water. That was when I realized I had taken the saran wrap off but not replaced it with anything else. So, in my embarrassment I headed for Bethene's bathroom to throw on a bathrobe. That was when I noticed she was in the kitchen making a sand-witch. AHA! I ran to her desk and grabbed the names she had matched and ran back out...uhhhh... then ran back in, grabbed an oversized shirt from the clean laundry pile, and back out again. So be advised I currently hold the names in my hand and will gladly share with anyone who has a sufficient bribe. After receiving my bribe I will fwd your victim to you. It shouldn't take more than a couple days for you to receive it. I do accept cash through PayPal.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao you crack my corn, JW! Speaking of crack....how's about a pair of undies in exchange for my victim?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> Wow, I really guess I better lay off the alcohol. I left to go pee 2 days ago, because I did not want to pee on Brim. It took me 6 hours just to get the saran wrap off. Turns out you're not suppose to duct tape that **** on. So then I could not remember where I was suppose to return to. When I finally sobered up enough to remember what I had been doing I came back and headed for the pool. That pool pillow just looked like the perfect spot to recover. So there I am...minding my own business, and next thing I know AUDITOR is flying through the air with a totally surprised look on his face and lands right in the middle of my pool pillow. Of course we both ended up head over tea cup in the water. That was when I realized I had taken the saran wrap off but not replaced it with anything else. So, in my embarrassment I headed for Bethene's bathroom to throw on a bathrobe. That was when I noticed she was in the kitchen making a sand-witch. AHA! I ran to her desk and grabbed the names she had matched and ran back out...uhhhh... then ran back in, grabbed an oversized shirt from the clean laundry pile, and back out again. So be advised I currently hold the names in my hand and will gladly share with anyone who has a sufficient bribe. After receiving my bribe I will fwd your victim to you. It shouldn't take more than a couple days for you to receive it. I do accept cash through PayPal.


i pay you with undies and a sundress!!!!! 

and ill also confiscate that camera phone i saw go off while you and auditor were ummm well, we know what you WERENT DOING but to anyone else it may look suspect........


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I hate to Break it to you JustWhisper, but I got the list a few pages back when I sweet-talked her out of it. What you got was the Card exchange list. So sorry, I will be taking those bribes now!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i want my victim

i want my victim NOW 

NOW NOW NOW NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Settle down now, don't make me have to use this


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Settle down now, don't make me have to use this


darn. i was hoping for handcuffs.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> darn. i was hoping for handcuffs.....


Why didn't you say so....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Why didn't you say so....


ooooh! fuzzy ones at that


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You know what they say........

Pink goes with everything.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> You know what they say........
> 
> Pink goes with everything.


it does! it does!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

what? did my fuzzy handcuffs scare everyone off? lololol

im hungry. will someone please make and bring me some dinner? 

kthanxbai!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Gettin' kinky eh, witchy?  

Apologies, I've been fighting with super glue and making dinner. But I'm here now!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i eating cereal since no one was here to feed me


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Breakfast here too lol. Although it's eggs, potatoes & ham


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

too much work... lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol well I gotta have a decent meal waiting for the hubs when he comes home. He busts his rump all day.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Gettin' kinky eh, witchy?
> 
> Apologies, I've been fighting with super glue and making dinner. But I'm here now!


I hope those are not connected in anyway!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I hope those are not connected in anyway!


kinky though i may be, it never involves super glue LMAO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha that's one......substance that's I'd never get kinky with lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

or great stuff. no.... not good.......


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided not create a thread that concentrates on our build this year, so I'm gonna post this here for the hell of it.

A test shot concerning our witch build:


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

very cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



GhostTown said:


> I've decided not create a thread that concentrates on our build this year, so I'm gonna post this here for the hell of it.
> 
> A test shot concerning our witch build:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh that looks freakin awesome!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Oh bethie.....is you ready to give us our victims yet?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ghosttown said:


> i've decided not create a thread that concentrates on our build this year, so i'm gonna post this here for the hell of it.
> 
> A test shot concerning our witch build:


love <3 <3 <3


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim! Victim! Victim!
Vic-
Tim!

Vic-
Tim!

Victim!

VICTIM!

Me wants the precious victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Holy crap, witchy lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

all i want is my victim..................................


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> So there I am...minding my own business, and next thing I know AUDITOR is flying through the air with a totally surprised look on his face and lands right in the middle of my pool pillow. Of course we both ended up head over tea cup in the water. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> How the heck did I end up in here????????? Mandy!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> JustWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > So there I am...minding my own business, and next thing I know AUDITOR is flying through the air with a totally surprised look on his face and lands right in the middle of my pool pillow. Of course we both ended up head over tea cup in the water. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ummm i think it was me who pushed you in the pool............


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said you were flying. How you were actually flying....I dunno?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Mandy, I apologize. Should have known it was Witchy....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> JustWhisper said you were flying. How you were actually flying....I dunno?


i may have muttered a chant when i tossed him in.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tsk tsk, witchy


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OK, so it's tonight, and still no victim. Time for...*Desperate Measures*

Lalalalalalalaaaaa Hummmmmmmmm

Ahem

IT'S A WORLD OF LAUGHTER A WORLD OF TEARS
IT'S A WORLD OF HOPE AND WORLD OF FEARS
THERE'S SO MUCH THAT WE SHARE THAT IT'S TIME WE'RE AWARE
IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Bahahaha oh good grief! Bethene please hurry with our victims!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

its a small world after alllllll

its a small world after ALLLLLL

its a small world after AAAALLLLL

ITS A SMALLLLL SMALLLLLL WORLLLLLLLLLD


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I'm gonna go drown myself now......


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Good for Witchy! She'll crack for sure...look, we've even got the dolls! And just like the ride, it keeps going and going...

IT'S A WORLD OF LAUGHTER A WORLD OF TEARS
IT'S A WORLD OF HOPE AND WORLD OF FEARS
THERE'S SO MUCH THAT WE SHARE THAT IT'S TIME WE'RE AWARE
IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

LA LA LALA LA LA LALA
LA LA LALA LA LA LALA
LALALALALALA LALALALALALA
LALA LA LA LALA LA


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*throws drenched bathing suit at Auditor's head*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

OW! Hey, what the....oh.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah.....I didn't think this all the way through. I just wanted the singing to stop and that was all I had to throw!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

There's something about that pool.....

Well, I am a gentleman....so, here _tosses her a towel._


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

! Post #666! I am The Beast!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

And now, I'm across the street from The Beast!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so confizzled right now lol. I'm seeing #946??

And ty for the towel


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nvm....your posts not this thread lol


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahhhh! Now it's in my head!

Halloween is supposed to be scary but not that scary!

Involuntarily starts humming "it's a small world" then slaps hand over mouth and starts screaming!

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*shakes nightmare* Get a hold of yourself woman! Don't fall into their sick trap!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks MissMandy I needed that! It's bad enough when the songs from my kids cartoons get stuck in my head!

Putting in my earbuds to jam to my iPod! Much better!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

It's too late. Once it's in there, it never comes out. You're One of Us Now. Only Bethene can save you BY SENDING OUT THE VICTIMS!!!! DO IT FOR THE CHILDREN!!!!

IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL
IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL
IT'S A SMALL WORLD AFTER ALL
IT'S A SMALL, SMALL WORLD


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You....are gonna...........GET IT!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> You....are gonna...........GET IT!


Promises, promises.

Just shows I'm willing to do whatever it takes to get my VICTIM.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm telling ya....ya don't wanna mess with a Portuguese woman. We chace after ya with a wooden spoon.....or a shoe (whichever is most handy)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm. You're right. I don't. Portugese women sound a lot like Italian women


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim!
Victim!
Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!
Victim! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Nightmare, you are now my hero.


Probably should clarify before someone gets offended by my last statement...I AM Italian, and have been on the wrong side of an upset Italian woman. With a spoon.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Nightmare, you are now my hero.
> 
> 
> Probably should clarify before someone gets offended by my last statement...I AM Italian, and have been on the wrong side of an upset Italian woman. With a spoon.


LOL yes that sounds like a Portugee! I once broke a wooden spoon over my husband's arm! 


Bethie, where is you? We want our victims


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, due to CONSTANT singing and glitter bombs,, (dang it now *I* got that song in my head! LOL!) I have officially caved in, I started sending the victims! 
well, not to any of my stalkers yet, but you will get them soon,I am going down the list - so will get to you as soon as I can, I am too tired tonight, and the PM's started sounding goofy, remember I have over 180 people to match and send to, but I have started!!!!! (a whole 14 sent, I have a LONG ways to go! )


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I can't wait!!! I'm so excited!!! Thanks again for doing all of this!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so anyone got their victums yet? i do. lol. who else?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Yay!!! Thank you so much, *Bethene*!

No, I haven't gotten mine, I'm just happy to see that the names are going out. 

*GT*, I love your cat's birthday hat.

*JW*, you crack me up!

*Auditor*...You are truly evil.

I'd post more, but I'm honestly just tired and need to get to bed. DH is home tomorrow! It's going to take every ounce of willpower I have to not toss DD at him and run in the other direction.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Hallo*- Thppt!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I got my victim yay!! Hahaha it's the quiet ones that get them first! Na-na-na-na-naaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lol. trying to think of a witty comeback for ophelia, but all i can do is think, hey mistress, we got's our victums. na na na nana. lol.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Whoo hoo! So excited to hear that Victims are going out! I can't wait to get started.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

witchymom said:


> we're waiting.....................................................
> 
> View attachment 122272


How did my cat get to your house?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh WOW! Looks like I came back just at the right time!! YAAAY! Victims are on their way Woot Woot!! Im super excited and can not wait to see who I have to start preparing their package! I am so busy with my new teaching job...(ok a bit overwhelmed I should say, since now its down to the wire I have just realized that the little academic careers and success of my students is completely IN MY HANDS!!!!!) Ugggh! So this will be a nice project to keep me sane So come on Bethene!!! Send my VICTIM!!!! VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!! Ooops sorry I forgot we didn't need to do that anymore! 

On a side not I have been keeping up even though I have been a silent partner near the end you guys are cracking me up!! I LOVE THIS PLACE!!! You funny people!  I hope my victim was really detailed in their list since I love detail and pay attention to it*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay it's finally happening! I'm so excited


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Dang, Bethene! 180 people?! You're a grand woman for working so hard for us!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Yay today's the day!! And remember today's my birthday and my only birthday wish is for a victim


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Bethene*...I'm waiting...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL me too, Ophelia!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim victim victim victim victim
victim victim victim victim


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

*Someone stole my victim!!!!!!* I just checked and there is no victim in my message box. Witchy did you still my victim???????


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> *Someone stole my victim!!!!!!* I just checked and there is no victim in my message box. Witchy did you still my victim???????


wasnt i said the little mouse..............


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Mystikgarden said:


> Yay today's the day!! And remember today's my birthday and my only birthday wish is for a victim


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Mystikgaden!!! What a fantastic gift awaiting you today....your 2012 victim! Have a great birthday.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yes indeed HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 

all i want for your birthday is my victim, too! LOLOLLOL


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks frogkid, I hope my wish comes true!!


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

witchymom I guess instead of being so greedy bwaahaahaa I could wish for all of our victims for my birthday! 

and thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Mystikgarden,


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

To the seasoned Reapers, how are we notified of our victims? Will there be a private email message in the in-box or is there some other feature here I need to look for to retrieve my victim assigned by Bethene? Just want to make sure I don't miss my victim assignment !!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy birthday sister


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

frogkid11 said:


> To the seasoned Reapers, how are we notified of our victims? Will there be a private email message in the in-box or is there some other feature here I need to look for to retrieve my victim assigned by Bethene? Just want to make sure I don't miss my victim assignment !!


She will PM you with all the pertinent information. After that part of the fun is stalking your victim to see what their likes are and also stalking other people to make them wonder who has them!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> She will PM you with all the pertinent information. After that part of the fun is stalking your victim to see what their likes are and also stalking other people to make them wonder who has them!



She will PM you with all the pertinent information. After that part of the fun is stalking your victim to see what their likes are and also stalking other people to make them wonder who has them!


Dang it! I never thought of stalking others to throw them off! You're a clever one!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I stalked the crap outta people last year!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy crap, I really just can't wait. This is killing me.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I stalked the crap outta people last year!


Oh, I'm definitely stalking some peeps this year! Ha!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess I will get my victim last due to sending the semi full of glitter bombs. Oh well I guess she is saving the best for last. hehehehehe.
Lurking and stalking hummmmmm


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am stalking you!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy birthday mystic. hope you get your wish today, and more
i'm going to wait till close to the dead line to send out my gifts. that way i can add little what nots i see they might like. but i will give a hint to who my victum is. it's someone i like. 




haha, i like everyone, that sure narrows it down.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't have one yet, I'm going NUTSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Right now I am stalking my inbox!!! Come on victim........


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Right now I am stalking my inbox!!! Come on victim........


Same here...........


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so antsy right now


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Wooo-hooo!!!!!!!!! Finally its August 17th. I thought it would never come. I cant wait to start stalking my victim.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I may die if I don't get my victim soon.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LoL BR1M


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i need a victim...................................


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Lisaloo said:


> I may die if I don't get my victim soon.



Don't do that!! What if I get your name, then I won't have anyone to stalk. Hang in there.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

bethene, come out and play darlin'. We won't bite. We just want our little victims


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I will start sending out messages just to play with your pretty little heads.  Who else keeps checking the top of the page for a message notice? mwwwhaaaaa


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

vic.....vic.....victim.....pleeeeaseeeee neeeeeeed victim


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Is bethene at work right now? If so, this is for nothing right now LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i dont know but i neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed my vicccccccccccccccccccccctimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Is bethene at work right now? If so, this is for nothing right now LOL


It isn't for nothing, we have to do something with our day. Its either this or painting banners and I am sick of painting right now. Plus this is out last day....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

While we are waiting......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahaha pool party indeed


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

VVVVVIIIIIICCCCTTTIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!  Please!!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Bethene, one of the things I do with the soccer team I coach is.......reward those who wait for direction and don't pester me about the little things.....wouldn't the suspense be even greater for those who continue to ask, and ask, and ask, and ask, and ask...remember you said the deadline for registering was today, you said nothing about having the victims distributed anytime soon.......


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

chinclub said:


> I think I will start sending out messages just to play with your pretty little heads.  Who else keeps checking the top of the page for a message notice? mwwwhaaaaa


I had the same thought, lol!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 stole my idea and fake secret reapered me!!!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I officially nominate Doto as the new hall monitor! I want to go swimming. Woo Hoo! {sips Merlot from a plastic black widow spider cup}


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

doto said:


> Bethene, one of the things I do with the soccer team I coach is.......reward those who wait for direction and don't pester me about the little things.....wouldn't the suspense be even greater for those who continue to ask, and ask, and ask, and ask, and ask...remember you said the deadline for registering was today, you said nothing about having the victims distributed anytime soon.......



I think we should get ours first because we kept her company, and gave her bribes, and put a new pool in her backyard!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hall monitors are not allowed in my pool! NOT UNTIL I HAVE A VICTIM! 

all i want is a victim, and all i have is a grumpy hubby who's complaining i picked up the wrong script when i picked up EXACTLY what he TOLD me too (and i asked THREE TIMES to make sure i was ordering the RIGHT one)

grrrr

i need a drink. GIMME THAT WNE LAW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> BR1MSTON3 stole my idea and fake secret reapered me!!!


waaaa? I simply sent you a PM complimenting you on a good idea !


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Uh oh, witchy is being.....witchy  
Here's a candy apple shot, girl


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Uh oh, witchy is being.....witchy
> Here's a candy apple shot, girl


GULP
slam
GIMME ANOTHER


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I made Doto a hall monitor. I quit. I wore a boa and drank alcohol. I think I'm qualified to play in your stupid pool.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> I made Doto a hall monitor. I quit. I wore a boa and drank alcohol. I think I'm qualified to play in your stupid pool.


the fluff from the boa is going to clog the pool filter. 

WHERE MY OTHER DRINK MANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

get in law. your past hall monitor transgressions have been forgiven. 

but im not sharing my pool pillow.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn girl! *hands witchy another shot* Don't make me get all Portuguese on your butt!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Damn girl! *hands witchy another shot* Don't make me get all Portuguese on your butt!


hiccup.............


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't want your cootie-infested pool pillow! Have another shot sour puss!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Its a good thing we like each other otherwise.........
Ya'll really do make me laugh.
I would like my victim but I can wait. For those who can not wait I will be your temporary victim if you like. Just trying to help ease the tension alittle.
I did order a semi full of treats for the victim receiving party should be here any minute. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Like I said the other day.....imagine if we all got together someday? lol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Hauntcon is in April here in Dallas ya'll should come down.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> I don't want your cootie-infested pool pillow! Have another shot sour puss!


i...hicccucuuuup think ihuccup mighthiccuup feewing somewhaaaaa etter now hiccup






LadySherry said:


> Its a good thing we like each other otherwise.........
> Ya'll really do make me laugh.
> I would like my victim but I can wait. For those who can not wait I will be your temporary victim if you like. Just trying to help ease the tension alittle.
> I did order a semi full of treats for the victim receiving party should be here any minute. Enjoy!!!!!


i hiccuupp wuv youz guyzzz hicupppppp


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LadySherry said:


> Hauntcon is in April here in Dallas ya'll should come down.


my dad lives near dallas - if he knows im in the state he wont let me leave...................lololololol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Like I said the other day.....imagine if we all got together someday? lol


cameras and video banned and none of us would remember it....... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

witchymom said:


> cameras and video banned and none of us would remember it....... LOLOLOLOL


kinda like my last trip to new orleans.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i...hicccucuuuup think ihuccup mighthiccuup feewing somewhaaaaa etter now hiccup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you facocked from just 2 shots? LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Are you facocked from just 2 shots? LOL


law gabe me ore...............


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm in. Nothing like waiting til the last possible minute lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe i should send him to my victim?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard, terri!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> View attachment 122755
> 
> 
> maybe i should him to my victim?


If I happen to be your victim....and you send me that.......I was literally go to NC and kill you lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> If I happen to be your victim....and you send me that.......I was literally go to NC and kill you lol


Note to self: Mandy wants many many of these adorable little guys......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchy....lol I'm dead serious!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> witchy....lol I'm dead serious!


mmmmmk..........


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone wants to test this Portugee today  Someone's gonna get a kick in the CU!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Everyone wants to test this Portugee today  Someone's gonna get a kick in the CU!


lolololol you'll be relieved to know he's gone...probably under the fountain, but at least out of sight LOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> If I happen to be your victim....and you send me that.......I was literally go to NC and kill you lol


Send it to her witchy then we can have our get together in the Carolinas!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Send it to her witchy then we can have our get together in the Carolinas!!


what? for my funeral? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Send it to her witchy then we can have our get together in the Carolinas!!


Don't encourage her!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

If she sends you a spider, I'll send HER a live rattlesnake from colorful Colorado. Compliments of moi.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> If she sends you a spider, I'll send HER a live rattlesnake from colorful Colorado. Compliments of moi.


im used to killing snakes. LOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll throw in a Brown Recluse.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Not me!! I am terrified of snakes. I'll take a spider over a snake any day.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ive killed them too... or i could just seal up the box and send it on to mandy.......


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My PM box is still empty.......and dark....and spooky.....and now I am in the mood to stalk someone. I need a victim!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Question: If any of ya'll happen to be my victim, would you like baked goods? I know some are worried about things melting, so I would stay away from that.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Question: If any of ya'll happen to be my victim, would you like baked goods? I know some are worried about things melting, so I would stay away from that.


i like any food i dont have to cook myself lolololol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You ask me now when I am already hungry and I say absolutely!!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mandy, I would love baked goods!  Even melted ones.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and is this your way of saying ONE OF US IS YOUR VICTIM????????????????????????????????


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> and is this your way of saying ONE OF US IS YOUR VICTIM????????????????????????????????


LOL no witchy, I don't have my victim yet


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL no witchy, I don't have my victim yet


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol I really don't. I was just thinking of Fall baking and wondered if whoever I get would like something, cause I know quite a few people put not to send them candy or anything


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> lol I really don't. I was just thinking of Fall baking and wondered if whoever I get would like something, cause I know quite a few people put not to send them candy or anything


i said no candy but i make exceptions for good s**t LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao! I'm going over different recipes right now


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I think it makes a difference if you know a little bit about the person who is sending stuff to you. Nowadays you can trust people like you used to. I wouldn't want to eat something I got in the mail from just anyone....


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy, I can be your victim for baked goods.  Even if you get someone else as your SR victim. I'm willing to volunteer to be your baked goods victim.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I think it makes a difference if you know a little bit about the person who is sending stuff to you. Nowadays you can trust people like you used to. I wouldn't want to eat something I got in the mail from just anyone....


I completely agree. If it were a "newbie" sending me food, I probably wouldn't eat it just because I don't know them well enough yet. And it goes both ways. I wouldn't send food to someone that didn't know me well enough, unless I knew for sure they wanted it. 



LawP said:


> MissMandy, I can be your victim for baked goods.  Even if you get someone else as your SR victim. I'm willing to volunteer to be your baked goods victim.


Haha if you're a good little ghoul


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i should be on the pay it forward list.....

just putting that out there........


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao oh witchy, what am I gonna do with you


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Lmao oh witchy, what am I gonna do with you


i had several responses to this, but none of them were PG rated.... LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am on that List. I have a whole box of things all ready for my reaper and anything he/she doesn't like will most likely go out on the pay it forward list.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh Lord, everyone's on that list lol. I shoulda kept my mouth shut LOL

witchy you perv! I love it ~ haha


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If all of us who's been holding down the fort get our victims tonight, bethie will definitely get some baked goods from me! (I have no shame in bribing!)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> If all of us who's been holding down the fort get our victims tonight, bethie will definitely get some baked goods from me! (I have no shame in bribing!)


hey! i built the pool! dont i get anything????????? lololol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You get a great big THANK YOU!!!!! Isn't that enough?

Oh, and the pleasure of our company.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> hey! i built the pool! dont i get anything????????? lololol


I'm working on getting us our victims right now! You want your victim....don't you?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh, yes, let us not forget Witchy provided the pool.  The pool she supposedly contributed out of the kindness of her heart and then only allowed certain people to swim in it.  Real selfless act of generosity there girlie.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> You get a great big THANK YOU!!!!! Isn't that enough?
> 
> Oh, and the pleasure of our company.


ummmm ummmmm ........... yeah....i _guess_ ..... lololol



MissMandy said:


> I'm working on getting us our victims right now! You want your victim....don't you?


yes m'am.......

i also want chocolate and peanut butter though! 

just putting that out there.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Oh, yes, let us not forget Witchy provided the pool.  The pool she supposedly contributed out of the kindness of her heart and then only allowed certain people to swim in it.  Real selfless act of generosity there girlie.


only hall monitors are banned..... i let you get in today!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Where is the love and great Halloween Spirit?? Remember, Its a Small World After All.......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Where is the love and great Halloween Spirit?? Remember, Its a Small World After All.......


la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaa lala
la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa lala
la la la la laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa la la 
lala laaaaaaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh for crying out loud, don't start that crap again, chin! LOL


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ladies...

You do know that witches don't usually swim. It gives us away.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

That song makes my ears bleed.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Ladies...
> 
> You do know that witches don't usually swim. It gives us away.


this witch swims! and plays music.. like......


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Hilda, it's a magic pool.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

How does it give us away? Pointy boobies?? Cause mine aren't pointy


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> How does it give us away? Pointy boobies?? Cause mine aren't pointy


i dunno that waters pretty cold....... mine are a little on the perky side LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

And I just pretty much gave away my skinny dipping fetish. Open mouth, insert foot......again


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> And I just pretty much gave away my skinny dipping fetish. Open mouth, insert foot......again


we can be topless in the pool but please leave your bottoms on...... 


dont ask me why. im really not sure......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i dunno that waters pretty cold....... mine are a little on the perky side LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Bahahaha well yeah, that happens. Anyone need glass cutting services?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Doto!!!! They're talking dirty again! Stay in your chair Auditor! No one is taking their suits off in the pool.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i cant take off what i dont have on......


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

all im saying is that the delivery of victims necessitates a celebration. No beach (pool) celebration is complete without partial nudity and alcohol.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Good Lord, I'm getting out of the pool and taking a shower! What else has been swishing around in that vat of moral waste???


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Doto!!!! They're talking dirty again! Stay in your chair Auditor! No one is taking their suits off in the pool.


We're mearly using "them" as a buoy line for the deep end


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i wouldnt want to drown........


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

apparently law is not familiar with my pool parties :shrug:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Good Lord, I'm getting out of the pool and taking a shower! What else has been swishing around in that vat of moral waste???


Oh good grief, so dramatic LOL You crack me up


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Oh good grief, so dramatic LOL You crack me up


told you she was a goodie two shoes


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, she doesn't like boobies, it's ok lol. Close your eyes, Law


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Just because I don't take my "girls" out in public doesn't mean I'm a goody two-shoes!  Does your husband know about your virtual promiscuity?? Bad girl.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I find myself wanting to go buy a pool now...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Just because I don't take my "girls" out in public doesn't mean I'm a goody two-shoes!  Does your husband know about your virtual promiscuity?? Bad girl.


i hardly think being topless in a pool with other women is promiscuous. and knowing my husband, he'd be excited at the prospect LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My husband has pulled my girls out himself infront of people! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dariusobells said:


> I find myself wanting to go buy a pool now...


i highly recommend it LOLOLOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

{closing my eyes...gulping my merlot to get rid of the visuals etched in my retnas} Bethene has locked her husband in the basement because of you! Get dressed or get in the bushes......who was he again?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Mu husband has pulled my girls out himself infront of people! LOL


ok, so mine has never done _that_............... (and im rather glad LOLOL)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i hardly think being topless in a pool with other women is promiscuous. and knowing my husband, he'd be excited at the prospect LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Exactly lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> ok, so mine has never done _that_............... (and im rather glad LOLOL)


It was alcohol induced, of course. Thankfully he doesn't drink often


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

There ARE men around here too you know. And they are an unpredictable lot. I wouldn't flash any funbags at them.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

No one is actually flashing anything here lol. It's all in good fun


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

My Wife would take appropriate percussive action if I ever exposed her in a pool with others, after all it would ruin her timing with the tequila...


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

LawP said:


> There ARE men around here too you know. And they are an unpredictable lot. I wouldn't flash any funbags at them.


careful they do know how to 86 shorts...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> There ARE men around here too you know. And they are an unpredictable lot. I wouldn't flash any funbags at them.


but to them we are dressed as nuns. it was that super secret spell i cast earlier.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

witchymom said:


> but to them we are dressed as nuns. it was that super secret spell i cast earlier.


mmmmmm zombie nunssssss.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

dariusobells said:


> careful they do know how to 86 shorts...


LOL uh oh....hold onto your nickers, Law


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Darius you are wise to respect a woman's tequila.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dariusobells said:


> mmmmmm zombie nunssssss.....


ummmmmm sure. if you want. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Darius you are wise to respect a woman's tequila.


Hmmm what's this? Sounds like you're all too familiar with the song "tequila makes her clothes come off". I don't think you're as innocent as you want us to think


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

That's why I got out of the pool. I can't hang onto North and South regions without putting down my merlot. That's not gonna happen.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> That's why I got out of the pool. I can't hang onto North and South regions without putting down my merlot. That's not gonna happen.


i have one of those fancy hats with the straws......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Then let the North regions hang out! Let the girls be freeeeee LOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mandy, my clothes came off because the Tequila made me sick...and ....well....you know how messy that can get. I really feel bad for the guy who drove me home. His VW bug was never the same.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Mandy, my clothes came off because the Tequila made me sick...and ....well....you know how messy that can get. I really feel bad for the guy who drove me home. His VW bug was never the same.


Ewwww! Yeah, I don't think that's the original meaning of the song LOL. 

On that note, hubby's on his way home so I gotta hop in the shower. Be back later gaters!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

LawP said:


> Mandy, my clothes came off because the Tequila made me sick...and ....well....you know how messy that can get. I really feel bad for the guy who drove me home. His VW bug was never the same.


over sharing.. roughing the listener.. 5 beer penalty.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

5 beers it is. You're tough Darius!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh, I just looked thru like 15 pages just from today! wow, had to look before I got busy, needed a good laugh first. well about to get ready to start sending some more victims out, even though we are still getting people signing up. 

we now have *192!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!*


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Omg Omg Omg Me Me Me Me Me. That's not at all obnoxious is it?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> oh my gosh, I just looked thru like 15 pages just from today! wow, had to look before I got busy, needed a good laugh first. well about to get ready to start sending some more victims out, even though we are still getting people signing up.
> 
> we now have *192!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!*


hi bethe i love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> No one is actually flashing anything here lol. It's all in good fun


but if any of you ghouls are reading and responding to messages here in a topless fashion, I'm sure none of us men are going to complain


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> but if any of you ghouls are reading and responding to messages here in a topless fashion, I'm sure none of us men are going to complain


you'll just have to sit and wonder, wont you LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I do everything topless.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

witchymom said:


> you'll just have to sit and wonder, wont you LOLOLOLOLOLOL


well, actually my thoughts have been around Reaper surprises while I patiently wait for my victim to be unvieled.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Please, please, please, Beth, I have been so patient....nothing like these other girls....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> well, actually my thoughts have been around Reaper surprises while I patiently wait for my victim to be unvieled.


were trying to amuse ourselves while waiting. 

though... the longer we wait, the raunchier we may get


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i am not patient. 

i love you most of all bethe - not like these other ..... people


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

chinclub said:


> Please, please, please, Beth, I have been so patient....nothing like these other girls....


Oh suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure you have!!!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I sort of wish I had kept track of how many times I refreshed the forums today.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Chin is full of pumpkin poop! She's been on the front lines the whole time.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Bethene, I kept my clothes on....and I tried to manage Witchy....I shared my merlot....and I drank 5 beers like Darius told me to....and I tried to protect Mandy from spider grams......I showered (not much of that going on here lately)....and I served for a short time as hall monitor until I was harrassed so badly by Witchy that I had to hand over the reins to Doto....can I pleeeeeeeeeeeease get a morally upstanding victim.....soon??


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

May I have my victim? Please? Pretty please? Pretty please with orange and black sprinkles on top!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

dariusobells said:


> over sharing.. roughing the listener.. 5 beer penalty.


Do I detect a hockey reference? 



bethene said:


> oh my gosh, I just looked thru like 15 pages just from today! wow, had to look before I got busy, needed a good laugh first. well about to get ready to start sending some more victims out, even though we are still getting people signing up.
> 
> we now have *192!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!*


WOW! We blew last year's record out of the water.....or should I say, out of the topless pool? LOL I like to think us cheerleaders had a little something to do with that 



Lisaloo said:


> I do everything topless.


LOL woohoo!



witchymom said:


> were trying to amuse ourselves while waiting.
> 
> though... the longer we wait, the raunchier we may get


That's a very good possibility. Although, I think the raunchiness will more than likely continue over to our 'Secret Reaper Addicts' club....or whatever the heck I said the name should be lol. 



LawP said:


> Chin is full of pumpkin poop! She's been on the front lines the whole time.


This made me lmao



LawP said:


> Bethene, I kept my clothes on....and I tried to manage Witchy....I shared my merlot....and I drank 5 beers like Darius told me to....and I tried to protect Mandy from spider grams......I showered (not much of that going on here lately)....and I served for a short time as hall monitor until I was harrassed so badly by Witchy that I had to hand over the reins to Doto....can I pleeeeeeeeeeeease get a morally upstanding victim.....soon??


What the...what? For one thing, I showered! I just got out , as a matter of fact. Morally upstanding victim? Good heavens woman, we aren't that bad!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

LawP said:


> Bethene, I kept my clothes on....and I tried to manage Witchy....I shared my merlot....and I drank 5 beers like Darius told me to....and I tried to protect Mandy from spider grams......I showered (not much of that going on here lately)....and I served for a short time as hall monitor until I was harrassed so badly by Witchy that I had to hand over the reins to Doto....can I pleeeeeeeeeeeease get a morally upstanding victim.....soon??


Well, I guess we know I won't be Law's victim. She wants a MORALLY upstanding victim. I'm so drunk I can't even stand up UNmorally. Never mind morally. 

*But.....na na! na na! na na na na na na! I HAVE A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay, everyone back in the pool! PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mandy, kudos on the shower. God knows what is lurking in that pool.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh my holy hell, I STILL have an empty inbox.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Well, I guess we know I won't be Law's victim. She wants a MORALLY upstanding victim. I'm so drunk I can't even stand up UNmorally. Never mind morally.
> 
> 
> *But.....na na! na na! na na na na na na! I HAVE A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> ...


 You lucky duck! 



LawP said:


> Mandy, kudos on the shower. God knows what is lurking in that pool.


Nothing is lurking in the pool. witchy and I load it with chlorine and vacuum it every morning. It's crystal clear baby!  



Lisaloo said:


> Oh my holy hell, I STILL have an empty inbox.....


LOL I hear ya. My box is empty too


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Me too. My inbox is so lonely!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i want my victim please


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

A victim, a victim, I can't wait to get my victim. I have been excited all day long!

Plus, a box of decorations came in from Lakeside! Is it Halloween, yet?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok, I changed my mind about a morally upstanding victim. I'll take anyone at this point!  VIIICTIIIIM!!!!! {pours some more merlot and lurks in front of Bethene's house like Michael Myers....staring at the window...willing my victim into my email}


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got another 14 out, will be back on later and do some more, sorry guys, I am trying!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Wahoo! Jumps up and down! Then breaks into the "thriller" dance!

Victim! Victim! Atlas! I know your sweet name! On cloud 13 here!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

curls up in corner whimpering and trembling.....need......victim.......


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

bethene said:


> got another 14 out, will be back on later and do some more, sorry guys, I am trying!


You are doing a great job Beth!! Thank you!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchy, you can curl up with my baby in her memory foam bed...if you want.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

LawP said:


> Witchy, you can curl up with my baby in her memory foam bed...if you want.
> View attachment 122798


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! She's a cutie!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Lisaloo said:


> Oh my holy hell, I STILL have an empty inbox.....




LOL I hear ya. My box is empty too[/QUOTE]

I TRIED to fill everyones boxes but SOMEONE got mad at me. They better hope I am not REALLY their reaper. LOL




bethene said:


> got another 14 out, will be back on later and do some more, sorry guys, I am trying!


It would be a lot faster if she didn't have to wait 60 seconds between messages. That just takes forever times 190 on top of the cut and paste. Good job Beth (JW takes her victim's name and walks away laughing).


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Dear Victim,

You couldn't have been paired with a more perfect Reaper. 

Prepare to be spoiled.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

JustWhisper said:


> LOL I hear ya. My box is empty too


I TRIED to fill everyones boxes but SOMEONE got mad at me. They better hope I am not REALLY their reaper. LOL



You are a wicked woman JW!  I can't trust my notifications anymore...I need therapy...it's all your fault. :


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> I TRIED to fill everyones boxes but SOMEONE got mad at me. They better hope I am not REALLY their reaper. LOL
> 
> It would be a lot faster if she didn't have to wait 60 seconds between messages. That just takes forever times 190 on top of the cut and paste. Good job Beth (JW takes her victim's name and walks away laughing).




well i have NO CLUE WHO you're referring to *cough cough*

i do hate it for bethe, thats go to be frustrating.....



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> You couldn't have been paired with a more perfect Reaper.
> 
> Prepare to be spoiled.


MEMEMEMEME!?!?!?!?!?



LawP said:


> You are a wicked woman JW!  I can't trust my notifications anymore...I need therapy...it's all your fault. :


shes evil




going back to corner with the cute kitty now.......


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

What about the cute chiuhaha I sent you???


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i guess ill lay with it, even though i didnt see it lololol


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> MEMEMEMEME!?!?!?!?!?


I don't know! 8D Could be you. Could be somebody else. *shifty eyes*


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

My inbox is still empty but my heart is full for my dear victim while you are...


Somewhere out there, beneath something moon...someone's thinking of you...hmmm.hmmm.I forgot the rest


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

witchymom said:


> i guess ill lay with it, even though i didnt see it lololol


Previous page...she's only on loan until you feel better.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

omg im so freaking out someone could have me already  now iu cant wait till i get mine hehe


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Previous page...she's only on loan until you feel better.


i think i... thought it was a cat..... <<hangs head in shame>>


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i think i... thought it was a cat..... <<hangs head in shame>>


Lmao someone cut her off


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I can see how that little DOGGY snout could be mistaken for a little KITTY nose and whiskers.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> I can see how that little DOGGY snout could be mistaken for a little KITTY nose and whiskers.


i have cats bigger than him lololol


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

HER Witchy...HER! Last time I send you a beloved pet to cheer your a** up! Sheesh...here's another apple shot.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

****gulp****

well, whatever she is, shes cute LOLOL


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

witchymom said:


> ****gulp****
> 
> well, whatever she is, shes cute LOLOL


Thank you. Her name is Morgan.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

hi morgan


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Question: If any of ya'll happen to be my victim, would you like baked goods? I know some are worried about things melting, so I would stay away from that.



Yes please.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> Where is the love and great Halloween Spirit?? Remember, Its a Small World After All.......



I love you Chin.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> this witch swims! and plays music.. like......
> 
> View attachment 122762


I love you Witchy. Seriously, choking up here....


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't wait to be stalked and to stalk my victim. Only a few hours left for my birthday wish


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I love you Chin.





The Auditor said:


> I love you Witchy. Seriously, choking up here....


ok, make up your mind. i am a witch of many talents though LOLOLOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> ok, make up your mind. i am a witch of many talents though LOLOLOL


So I've heard....

Seriously, though...how can you decide???


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> So I've heard....
> 
> Seriously, though...how can you decide???


its hard, i know LOLOLOLOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lizzie Borden took an axe and gave her father 40 whacks oh look here's an axe I need a victim whackawhackawhacka
When she saw what she had done she gave her mother 41 here victim victim victim whackawhackawhacketywhack


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

should i be....concerned?


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, if I am your victim I would love baked goods, chihuahua's, axes and whatever else y'all have been tryin' to give away since I last logged on..... 


............or was it a cat?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> should i be....concerned?


heehee heeheehee heeheehee 

NooOOoooo Probably not. 

victimvictimwhackawhacka

MOTHER! She is NOT like that! No, I won't....yes mother....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Okies, I'm back. Who missed me?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You were gone?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Okies, I'm back. Who missed me?


ME!! Teehee!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

No victim here yet. I guess I will go to the shop and make some stuff. For my victim or me? Huuummmmmmmm.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i dunno - auditors over here whacking something, says he loves me and chin BOTH... theres a dog that looks like a cat..... its mayhem i tell you..... lolololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

jenscats5 said:


> ME!! Teehee!!


Aww thanks chickie 



witchymom said:


> i dunno - auditors over here whacking something, says he loves me and chin BOTH... theres a dog that looks like a cat..... its mayhem i tell you..... lolololol


Ummm....hmmm. *clears throat* Whatchya whacking there, Auditor?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Mandy, it was awful...Witchy was curled up in a ball and having a breakdown cuz she didn't have her victim yet so I let her snuggle with my chiuhaha in her memory foam bed but Witchy thought she was a cat and a BOY....I gave her (witchy, not the chihuaha) an apple shot and took my dog back and now she's (witchy) having an affair with Auditor...but he's a player cuz he loves Chin too...and JW was messaging people to make them think they had their victims and I think that was mean and called her on it...and I still don't have a victim and I've had a lot of merlot and may need to lie down on the pool pillow but I'm afraid of flying Auditors and ....I'm a mess Mandy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Oh Mandy, it was awful...Witchy was curled up in a ball and having a breakdown cuz she didn't have her victim yet so I let her snuggle with my chiuhaha in her memory foam bed but Witchy thought she was a cat and a BOY....I gave her (witchy, not the chihuaha) an apple shot and took my dog back and now she's (witchy) having an affair with Auditor...but he's a player cuz he loves Chin too...and JW was messaging people to make them think they had their victims and I think that was mean and called her on it...and I still don't have a victim and I've had a lot of merlot and may need to lie down on the pool pillow but I'm afraid of flying Auditors and ....I'm a mess Mandy.


That is one hell of a run-on sentence! LOL Goodness gracious....figures as soon as I leave, people start gettin' busy  I saw your poochy. Not a big fan of chihuahas, but she's a cutie  

I am still victimless. And JW teased me too


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Oh Mandy, it was awful...Witchy was curled up in a ball and having a breakdown cuz she didn't have her victim yet so I let her snuggle with my chiuhaha in her memory foam bed but Witchy thought she was a cat and a BOY....I gave her (witchy, not the chihuaha) an apple shot and took my dog back and now she's (witchy) having an affair with Auditor...but he's a player cuz he loves Chin too...and JW was messaging people to make them think they had their victims and I think that was mean and called her on it...and I still don't have a victim and I've had a lot of merlot and may need to lie down on the pool pillow but I'm afraid of flying Auditors and ....I'm a mess Mandy.


I am???????????? 

regardless, i need another shot before i go to bed!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You party pooper! Leaving already?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> You party pooper! Leaving already?


youre the one whose been gone all night LOL

soon i must go......................... bout 20 more minutes lol

so make em good, folks!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Two hours is hardly all night, booger butt!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Two hours is hardly all night, booger butt!


it seemed longer than that LMAO


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Witchy is a paaarty pooper! Why do you go to bed so early....huh? Pssst! I won't tell.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

LawP said:


> Witchy is a paaarty pooper! Why do you go to bed so early....huh? Pssst! I won't tell.


ummm cause i like to sleep?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go skinny dipping all by myself now


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm gonna have to go skinny dipping all by myself now


more peaceful that way lolol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like everyone went to bed early. Every night I come here ready to get the party started and every night you old farts are already gone to bed. If I get any of you I am sending you bengay and a bathrobe!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Looks like everyone went to bed early. Every night I come here ready to get the party started and every night you old farts are already gone to bed. If I get any of you I am sending you bengay and a bathrobe!!!!


i could use both, actually LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Opps. nevermind. My computer clock was one hour ahead of computer time. I thought you all stopped typing an hour ago..


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well usually i head to bed around 9 (EST) but on fridays and sat sometimes a little later (like 10) LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still here! But witchy is being a _itchy and going to bed soon


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I'm gonna have to go skinny dipping all by myself now


I'll join you Mandy. All that nonsense about me being morally upstanding was just a sad attempt to move me to the front of the victim list...obviously, Bethene was not impressed. I skinny dip all the time. Let me get my birthday suit on and grab a bottle of merlot. I'll be right there. Oh...nite nite Witchy. Hope you don't miss your victim while you're freaking going to bed early on a Friday night. Auuuuuuditoor! Witchy is a pooper! I'd go with Chin.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Witchy if you go to bed early I can't help it if we decide to go raid your inbox and steal your victim......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> I'll join you Mandy. All that nonsense about me being morally upstanding was just a sad attempt to move me to the front of the victim list...obviously, Bethene was not impressed. I skinny dip all the time. Let me get my birthday suit on and grab a bottle of merlot. I'll be right there. Oh...nite nite Witchy. Hope you don't miss your victim while you're freaking going to bed early on a Friday night. Auuuuuuditoor! Witchy is a pooper! I'd go with Chin.


LMAO! There's the little freak I knew was deep down inside of you! hahhaha


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

chinclub said:


> Looks like everyone went to bed early. Every night I come here ready to get the party started and every night you old farts are already gone to bed. If I get any of you I am sending you bengay and a bathrobe!!!!





chinclub said:


> Opps. nevermind. My computer clock was one hour ahead of computer time. I thought you all stopped typing an hour ago..


Even still.........Yes I am old.....I feel 100 most days....can I get a foot rub with the Bengay & bathrobe???


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm still here! But witchy is being a _itchy and going to bed soon


well i cant help it if i have a PITA husband and 2 children and too many dam cats and you know... WORK that keep me occupied and make me tired at the end of the day! HUMPH! 



LawP said:


> I'll join you Mandy. All that nonsense about me being morally upstanding was just a sad attempt to move me to the front of the victim list...obviously, Bethene was not impressed. I skinny dip all the time. Let me get my birthday suit on and grab a bottle of merlot. I'll be right there. Oh...nite nite Witchy. Hope you don't miss your victim while you're freaking going to bed early on a Friday night. Auuuuuuditoor! Witchy is a pooper! I'd go with Chin.


you....you... you.....FRAUD



chinclub said:


> Witchy if you go to bed early I can't help it if we decide to go raid your inbox and steal your victim......


i have a spell for that.....


and I, am off to bed to play solitaire, watch the dead files, and drink my milk! LOLOLLOOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Drink your milk? Ok Santa LOL I love ya, witchy. Na night


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

jenscats5 said:


> ..can I get a foot rub with the Bengay & bathrobe???


You bet!!!!


Witchy, we will miss you. careful drinking that milk before bed. Your cat will suck your breath out while you sleep. Didn't you see that movie??!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> You bet!!!!
> 
> 
> Witchy, we will miss you. careful drinking that milk before bed. Your cat will suck your breath out while you sleep. Didn't you see that movie??!!!!


wth movie is that? lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I highly suggest you cat people read this article.


It could save your life:
http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> wth movie is that? lol


Wasn't that in Stephen Kings Cats Eye?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

chinclub said:


> I highly suggest you cat people read this article.
> 
> 
> It could save your life:
> http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php



Oh she does that stuff all the time & I'm still here..............................for now...........


but she can't open the food without me............BWAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hahahaha that was hysterical.

Ok ya'll, I changed into my party dress in hopes of bringing good karma to this night! 





























I know you're hard at work, bethene  We've been waiting and waiting for our victims. This is torture! Victim.....pwease?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh Crap! I tripped over the bushes on my way to the pool....uh Mandy...can I get some help here? I've fallen and I can't get up. *sniff* ...and I spilled my merlot...waaaah!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Add a walker to my list of gifts to send! LMAO


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Mandy you look beautiful! You know I almost wore the exact same outfit. So glad I changed my mind.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

chinclub said:


> Add a walker to my list of gifts to send! LMAO


Hey Chin...that comment wasn't aimed at me...right?  ****getting up...WITHOUT MANDY'S HELP, THANK YOU***** Heading to the pool by myself.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My goodness, how much wine have you had? 

Thank you my dear. Can you imagine? We'd look like the **** twins LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Crap I forgot about the pool! Birthday suit it is! C'mon girls, woohoo!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

So now its ok to wear the same outfit??


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Aaaaaaah, the pool is heavenly. (whispers) hey Mandy...should we invite some boys?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> So now its ok to wear the same outfit??


What, our birthday suits? LOL



LawP said:


> Aaaaaaah, the pool is heavenly. (whispers) hey Mandy...should we invite some boys?


I think the boys are hiding lol


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I asked Jack the monkey to slip away and bring me some more merlot...that bush I tripped over is drenched in the stuff! Thanks Jack! ***slurp***


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not a big wine drinker. You'd think I would be, being Portuguese and all, but there's not many I enjoy. Definitely more of a beer girl


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Uh...I wouldn't share anyway. Not my thing. Did you get your victim yet? **slurp**


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My inbox is crying.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Yes please.


Noted



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> You couldn't have been paired with a more perfect Reaper.
> 
> Prepare to be spoiled.


Ooooo I wonder if it's me?! 



The Auditor said:


> Lizzie Borden took an axe and gave her father 40 whacks oh look here's an axe I need a victim whackawhackawhacka
> When she saw what she had done she gave her mother 41 here victim victim victim whackawhackawhacketywhack


For the record, it's: Lizzie Borden took an ax, gave her mother 40 whacks. When she saw what she had done, she gave her father 41.


The Auditor said:


> You were gone?


How could you NOT notice I wasn't here? Hmph....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Nope, no victim  And all the work we've done in keeping this thread on top


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> My inbox is crying.


Ghost, come and join us in the pool. I'm waiting a little while longer and I'm going to get out...dry off...and retire the merlot (joking!). Pssst! Bethene? Are you awake? Victim? *sigh*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Boooo everyone is passed out now


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Still waiting...Sigh...










I've been so good today, hoping to get my victim. I lurked for a bit, drinking my coffee, then distracted myself with things like yard sales, feeding and caring for DD, picking up DH from the airport, being pissy for a few hours(okay, maybe that wasn't so good), working on a Halloween craft that may or may not go to my victim(depending on their likes), dinner, shopping, and ice cream(Honey Hut, for those who may know and care). Now, I'm settled in. DH and DD are upstairs asleep, I've got some candles lit, my cup of cocoa(with 13 marshmallows, to be festive), and a cat sleeping on my legs. She'd rather be up on me, but there just isn't the room between belly, laptop, and my needing to type. I think the other cat is stealing this kitty's food. Since this one seems to think she can live on love alone, she tends to leave her food before it's finished, and the other one will eat just about anything if it's left out.  They're both a little quirky, which is why they live here. 

*MM*, I'll take some baked goods, but I'll leave the butt kissing to your DH. 

*Law*, you have no idea how close I am to chasing you down, tackling you, and stealing your merlot. I'm not even a merlot fan, usually. I'm more of a cab or zin(red, not white!!!) girl.

*GT*, I think your inbox and my inbox should get together for a pity party.

*For those with their victims*, I can't decide what I'm feeling more: Envy that you have your victim, or hope that I am your victim!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Not everyone. Just those who can pass out, I suppose!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You and your cocoa lol. And you're entitled to get a little bitchy....you're growing a pumpkin!  Do you know what you're having?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Ophelia, my wife and I both LOVE that cup!


We went to Home Goods tonight and came home with four ceramic pumpkins, a box of tiny skulls. Also went to Crankee Candle and Bath and Bodyworks for some tasty smells!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I got my YC for the season. Unless I come across the cider web at Home Goods.....I NEED that candle! Trying to stay clear of B&BW. I know I'll want all those damn hand soaps, but I'm actually going to try making my own. I've already made my own fabric softener and bleach wipes


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I actually didn't buy anything from the YC store. Their stuff is too sweet smelling and way to expensive. Their Happy Halloween candle was pretty good though, but for 30 bucks? Nah.... 

B&BW always does me in though. Fig & Acorn, now called "Autumn Day" (which is dumb) melts me.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Harrumph! Kitty has managed to be cat-like and took over most of my area. Now I'm trying to do this strange balancing act so as not to disturb her any more than necessary.

*MM*, it's cocoa or water! Trust me, next year I'll be taking part in all of the drunken debauchery! And this is the boniest pumpkin ever, ouch!

*GT*, thank you! It was my mom's mug, and is my favorite. Especially for cozy nights. I'm happy to have it, as many of my mugs have been lost over the years and moves. Not that you could tell from looking at my cupboard, I think for every mug lost, I replace it with two!

You may have noticed, but my mug this morning was also a cat. I just realized that the mugs I use the most are all cats of some sort. Except for one, but it came with a cat spoon rest, lol!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm too wimpy for with of those places. I get a headache just walking by B&BW, and I can't imagine what would happen if I walked into a YC store. I still love smelly candles, I just have to use a different kind and take it easy.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I actually didn't buy anything from the YC store. Their stuff is too sweet smelling and way to expensive. Their Happy Halloween candle was pretty good though, but for 30 bucks? Nah....
> 
> B&BW always does me in though. Fig & Acorn, now called "Autumn Day" (which is dumb) melts me.


Oh I hear ya. I would never pay full price there. I only buy YC when I have a coupon. Or at the outlet. MUCH better deals there


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> I'm too wimpy for with of those places. I get a headache just walking by B&BW, and I can't imagine what would happen if I walked into a YC store. I still love smelly candles, I just have to use a different kind and take it easy.


Is that due to the pregnancy or you're just sensitive all the time?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

geez i could hear yall all the way in my bed!!!!!!!!!!! 




chinclub said:


> Add a walker to my list of gifts to send! LMAO


i have one in my closet, actually.....




LawP said:


> Aaaaaaah, the pool is heavenly. (whispers) hey Mandy...should we invite some boys?


you...you.....heathen! 



MissMandy said:


> Do you know what you're having?


im pretty sure its a baby......


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

It's an all of the time thing. I made myself this way. I actually used to sell PartyLite, if that tells you anything! Anyway, I started going hippy and getting rid of most cleaners(I still have a few on hand for when hippy just doesn't cut it), fabric softeners(because of cloth diapering), pretty much anything with an artificial scent. Now I can't really tolerate any of it. Awesome when DH showers with Axe and cleans his uniform with Dryel. I can barely breathe. But, yeah, the pregnancy didn't help any, either!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Whoops! I forgot to answer that question, thanks *Witchy*! And yes, we're having a baby. Very likely a human one. Apparently, I'm far more patient in waiting 40 weeks to find out the gender of my child than I am with waiting 4 weeks to find out my SR victim!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

OOOOOOHHHH! JW did it again! She sent a private message and I thought it was my VIIIIICTIIIIM! She's an evil minion from the dark.  Going to bed...dripping wet from the pool of immorality...putting on jammies so my chiuahaha doesn't freak...watching the stupid news.  *sniff* I want my victim.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> It's an all of the time thing. I made myself this way. I actually used to sell PartyLite, if that tells you anything! Anyway, I started going hippy and getting rid of most cleaners(I still have a few on hand for when hippy just doesn't cut it), fabric softeners(because of cloth diapering), pretty much anything with an artificial scent. Now I can't really tolerate any of it. Awesome when DH showers with Axe and cleans his uniform with Dryel. I can barely breathe. But, yeah, the pregnancy didn't help any, either!


I started making my own laundry soap about four months ago and I don't think I'll ever go back to the regular stuff. I must confess though I did miss the smell of fabric softener so I've started using that again. I use simple green and vinegar for almost all my cleaning around the house. I'm not full hippy yet but as I get older I realize that it's silly to spend the money on all those chemicals. 
Also... I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MY VICTIM


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Sigh...My cocoa is gone.

It's after midnight, so I'm assuming *Bethene*'s asleep. Sweet dreams, and rest well, so that we may get our *VICTIMS* these next few days!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Geesh, I go eat dinner and watch a little TV and you guys fill up five more pages on here. I can't keep up with you any more. Maybe I will go fill some more mail boxes. LOL. 

You know the funny thing? When I PMed you guys, I was not actually trying to make you think you got your victim. That never crossed my mind, because I already had mine. I was really just rubbing your noses in the fact that I had my victim, and it could be you. Any of you. I wasn't trying to be mean, it was just a convenient side effect. hahahaha.


*SECRET REAPER 2*
*On a same but different topic... I understand AJ said she could not do a second Secret Reaper this year. So I talked to Bethene, and if no one objects, I have volunteered to do a second Secret Reaper. I have experience with this as I have run the Secret Santa gift exchange over at ChristmasFanClub for several years. If it is a go, I will post the sign up thread soon after the first SR has a chance to get off the ground.*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

JW that is awesome of you to volunteer. I know it's a ton of work of all of you that have hosted these. I love particpating in both as well. I would probably do so if you set it up. 

Now.... on to other things. Victim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

raises hand

Couple of questions... What is the pay-it-forward thing mentioned at some point... AND who/how/what are Rescue Reapers?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

don't know..but I messaged the pay it forward name and got no reply..I wanted to send someone something..maybe it was the wrong name to message?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie is part of the pay it forward group, you can ask her. jw, i think it would be awesome if you took over the second secret reaper. i'm not sure, but i think it's been pretty much a different person every year. bethie i know did the secret santa this year, and she said it was a lot of fun. i for one say go for it, and have fun.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> don't know..but I messaged the pay it forward name and got no reply..I wanted to send someone something..maybe it was the wrong name to message?


Should be the right one. They were last logged on a week ago btw, so if it's been since then they haven't seen it yet.

Oh, and thanks in advance.... 

Pay it Forward is run by another person and has a list of names/addresses of those who would like to receive something that others may no longer want and just want to send it off to someone who would appreciate it.

Rescue Reapers are those who will send a package to someone participating in Secret Reaper who did not receive a package like they should have from their assigned SR. Basically, volunteers who have the desire / resources to send another package to those victims who might have gotten shorted by their soon to be banned SR for not sending a package like they should have.

That's my understanding of both, anyway.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

Is it to early to start begging for my victim?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> Whoops! I forgot to answer that question, thanks *Witchy*! And yes, we're having a baby. Very likely a human one. Apparently, I'm far more patient in waiting 40 weeks to find out the gender of my child than I am with waiting 4 weeks to find out my SR victim!


i am too much a planner to not know the gender! LOL. with my first, she was just never in a position where they could see anything (hopefully she is maintaining that position as she is now in her teens LMAO) i had a feeling she was a girl and thank goodness I was right cause it was pink EVERYWHERE LOLOLOL. my second was a boy and we found out at 16 weeks (REALLY early).



JustWhisper said:


> You know the funny thing? When I PMed you guys, I was not actually trying to make you think you got your victim. That never crossed my mind, because I already had mine. I was really just rubbing your noses in the fact that I had my victim, and it could be you. Any of you. I wasn't trying to be mean, it was just a convenient side effect. hahahaha.
> 
> *SECRET REAPER 2*
> *On a same but different topic... I understand AJ said she could not do a second Secret Reaper this year. So I talked to Bethene, and if no one objects, I have volunteered to do a second Secret Reaper. I have experience with this as I have run the Secret Santa gift exchange over at ChristmasFanClub for several years. If it is a go, I will post the sign up thread soon after the first SR has a chance to get off the ground.*


So instead of sympathizing with our torment, you wanted to rub our noses in it? well gee thanks LOLOLOL

i thought about volunteering for the second one, but my work is SO erratic - I can have nothing for weeks (like now) and then be slammed for weeks - i didnt want to run the risk of being busy and killing myself trying to do SR..... if you need some help though, im happy to help  I wont be participating in that one, sadly


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Good things come to those who wait.......... I've waited patiently long enough.VICTIM!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Bella found a place in the sun.... then Kiku stole it!!!!!! 

















i needs a victim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 2 long work shifts ahead of me this weekend and I'll be constantly refreshing the forums, waiting for my victim info. Gives me something to look forward to and I'll act like a giddy, crazy woman, when I get my PM. All my co-workers will be in the loop, lol.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

No victim yet this morning! Bummer.... 

I ain't got no body....
No body cares for me
No body, No body....

I forget the rest. I gotta start learning these songs that jump into my head!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok Forum Peeps I just got my VICTIM! I have to say I could not be happier with the member I have been given  I am going to start shopping ASAP as I want this Victim to be pleased. Now to give a little hint an I know we are not supposed to but hey since when do any of us follow the rules...ok to give a little hint....

spoiler alert do not read on any further if you do not want to ruin the surprise of who your reaper is...







My Victim is very special because they......................................................... oh wait who am I kidding...Im not giving that information out....Just playin my fellow reapers and victims  

Love you all but you will have to wait to see who Spooki got  

Kisses!*


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Still waiting here patiently at my camper for my victim's name. Getting ready to head to town to check out St. Vinnies Thrift store for treasures. Maybe find some Halloween things for the campsite or for my victim. I will post any pics in the appropriate thread(s) if I find something.


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok Forum Peeps I just got my VICTIM! I have to say I could not be happier with the member I have been given  I am going to start shopping ASAP as I want this Victim to be pleased. Now to give a little hint an I know we are not supposed to but hey since when do any of us follow the rules...ok to give a little hint....
> 
> spoiler alert do not read on any further if you do not want to ruin the surprise of who your reaper is...
> 
> ...


You are quite the character Spookilicious mama. Hope I get mine today!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mornin' y'all. Notice how I just said, mornin'.....not GOOD morning. No vicitim still


----------



## kathy2008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks, Betheny! I'm going shopping TODAY for my victim - & what a perfect victim it is for me, I know EXACTLY what to shop for!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Grrrr  I'm going in the corner to sulk


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I am still


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

We're all like a bunch of kids waiting for Christmas day...erm...Halloween day! Be patient everone. I'm sure we'll all have victims by the end of the weekend Haven't got mine yet either...


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cannot wait to get my victim! Mwah ha ha haaaaa


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I must have pissed someone off or something...was it the topless thing? Cuz I was just kidding about that...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> No victim yet this morning! Bummer....
> 
> I ain't got no body....
> No body cares for me
> ...


I have a skull that sings that..... lolol



MissMandy said:


> Mornin' y'all. Notice how I just said, mornin'.....not GOOD morning. No vicitim still


i never say good morning LOL - though if id gotten my victim overnight, i may have made an exception LOL



MissMandy said:


> Grrrr  I'm going in the corner to sulk


following behind mandy sucking my thumb and dragging my blankie.....


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

...And?

Still waiting. 










*JW*, that is awesome of you to volunteer! Thank you so much, now I'm a little happier. 

*Kat*, I'm not full on hippy, either. I don't make my own detergent, I just buy hippy-friendly detergent.  Baking soda and vinegar are what I reach for most while cleaning.

*Mystic*, seeing as the rest of us have been begging for weeks, I don't think you're early. Sorry you didn't get the birthday gift you wanted. 

*Witchy*, I'm not a huge fan of pink, which is another reason why we don't find out. We don't want to be inundated with one color. Since there's really not too much going on those first few months, I'm not too concerned about it. I love that smug look on Kiku's face, too funny!

*Spooki*, it's a good thing you didn't hint. I started to skip it, but then went back to read it, anyway! 

I couldn't sleep last night. I'm going to blame *Bethene*, and say it's because I don't have my VICTIM yet!  Now, to drink my coffee and hope, and wish, and prey-uh _pray_ for a victim.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> I love that smug look on Kiku's face, too funny!


he's a jerk and a bully LOLOL

and bella is as prissy as she looks. she makes all the other cats clean her LOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Did some errands and went to the market.....still no victim. Back to my corner


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yeaah i went to walmart to get the RIGHT meds for hubby (grrrrrrrrrr) and got breakfast on the way home and I HAD A PM! but it wasnt from bethe


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I got the first color on my Fortune Teller banner painted so I guess something good came out of not having someone to stalk.....


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Did I get missed?


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

did i get missed we where spouse to get a victim day guess i will wait here an sulk in the corner till i get my victim


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i hope i get my victim today or this week so i can start


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I hope there's room in that corner for me. I'm still victimless.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

corners gettin awful crowded..


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Let's all huddle together and hum like the Poltergeist theme. Maybe we can scare bethene into giving us our victims lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelloween said:


> corners gettin awful crowded..


teehee does that includes the ceiling corners too???


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

Victim Victim!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Guess I'll clean house and check back later. {stomping away from the corner.........hate housework...}


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

LawP said:


> Guess I'll clean house and check back later. {stomping away from the corner.........hate housework...}


lol i know the feeling but hey ya could always dig through yer halloween decorations


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was hoping early..gotta work tonight.....blah!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

LawP said:


> Guess I'll clean house and check back later. {stomping away from the corner.........hate housework...}


Come clean mine too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

mine needs to be cleaned as well!!!!!!!!!!!! 


what? im not gonna do it! LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I am gonna go bananas today. Hubby went to the race track, like he does every dang Saturday, leaving me home alone for 8+ hours. At least if I had my victim to stalk, I'd have something to do


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I am gonna go bananas today. Hubby went to the race track, like he does every dang Saturday, leaving me home alone for 8+ hours. At least if I had my victim to stalk, I'd have something to do


8 hours? goodness!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> 8 hours? goodness!


Yeah  races don't actually start until 6pm, but he helps one of the drivers in the pits so he goes early to work on the car and whatnot


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Yeah  races don't actually start until 6pm, but he helps one of the drivers in the pits so he goes early to work on the car and whatnot


why dont you go with him?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I am gonna go bananas today. Hubby went to the race track, like he does every dang Saturday, leaving me home alone for 8+ hours. At least if I had my victim to stalk, I'd have something to do


I'm alone too. Mine is in Virginia. I do have the kids but they are so far into their Skype and PlayStation I forget they are here!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> why dont you go with him?


Because I find it boring as all hell lol. Plus I'd rather not sit in the hot sun all day. Gotta watch my ivory skin ya know! I'm a hockey girl, not racing


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Mandy, I hear you on the race track thing. My husband raced late models for years and race day and the week leading up to it pretty much ate our time. We even went to the track after our wedding!!! Thank goodness it's just NASCAR on tv now. 

...on another note...I WANT MY VICTIM!! VICTIM! VICTIM! Come on Bethene....{whining} It's too early for merlot...and I haven't cleaned much...too distracted.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> Mandy, I hear you on the race track thing. My husband raced late models for years and race day and the week leading up to it pretty much ate our time. We even went to the track after our wedding!!! Thank goodness it's just NASCAR on tv now.


Ugh, I hate it lol. I mean, it's a LITTLE bit more exciting watching when you actually know the person driving. A few years ago we were helping this kid that also drove a late model. Seeing him win a couple times was cool. But other than that, I can't stand it lol. We went to a race on our honeymoon in New Hampshire.....and spent our one year anniversary at the track


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

We didn't really take a honeymoon until 7 years later...went to Talladega Speedway.  Hubby won a championship and then he felt he could move on to family time. I used to go in the port-a-potty during each start/restart because those scared the crap out of me!  Glad it's over. Now it's camping and other low key stuff. 

Betheeeeeeeene...come ooooooon. I need my victim!!! Would it speed things along if I came over and washed your windows??  I have all these cleaning supplies on my table and they're just sitting there...just sayin'


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

mmmm no victim yet... need victim....


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

twitch... twitch...


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I think a couple of beers would help that twitch Darius. Uh....ahem...er....got any? I only have merlot and it's too early for that according to the Wine Code.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I finally got around to updating my albums on here to occupy my time while waiting. I'll have to find something else to do now. Maybe a nap, that decaf coffee didn't perk me up as much as I would have thought. _Steals *Witchy*'s blankie and finds a different corner in which to sulk and take a nap._


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I almost forgot this was this weekend!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

My husband has one too! arent they great!!!!?



BR1MSTON3 said:


> We are attempting this this year. My son has a black morph suit and we are going to attach the leaves and just scare the bejeezus out of some tots!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am being a good girl... "TRYING" to be patient. 




ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> I cant stand it. I am seeing all of this halloween stuff in the stores and no victim... Finding out who my victim is , is almost like waiting for my present to arrive. Cant wait!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

boy, did I miss out alot.  but you guys are all silly. Can I have some pizza? cake? cheeseburger? victim?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Gee NW, all the food is either gone already or getting a tad moldy.  I tried to scam a few beers from Darius...but he's ignoring me.  I have some grapes and baby carrots...want some?

VICTIMVICTIMVICTIMVICTIM! {flounces around in stretchy pants and Denver Broncos t-shirt....and soylent green boa, of course!  }


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Seems like everyone left huh?


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

What is better for a sore throat, beer... or vodka?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> What is better for a sore throat, beer... or vodka?


Beer...definitely...vodka burns.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahhahaha that is a cool picture, I feel that is what my cat the Twilight would be doing.




witchymom said:


> we're waiting.....................................................
> 
> View attachment 122272


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

good point


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> What is better for a sore throat, beer... or vodka?


It is so bourbon with honey


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Alcohol remedies lol. Gargle with warm salt water


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> For the record, it's: Lizzie Borden took an ax, gave her mother 40 whacks. When she saw what she had done, she gave her father 41.


Thank you for correcting my literary and historical error.



MissMandy said:


> How could you NOT notice I wasn't here? Hmph....


I was distracted


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> What is better for a sore throat, beer... or vodka?


Yup. Whisky with lemon juice and honey. Go down good ohh laa laa.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Thank you for correcting my literary and historical error.
> 
> You're welcome  I have to know how to say it correctly...I live 5 minutes from the house
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah yeah


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MY HUSBAND CLAIMS TO HAVE AN ALL NATURAL CURE FOR SORE THROATS. ACTUALLY, HE THINKS IT CURES EVERYTHING. 

BUT YOU PROBABLY DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT IT IS......


sorry caps...too lazy to retype LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> MY HUSBAND CLAIMS TO HAVE AN ALL NATURAL CURE FOR SORE THROATS. ACTUALLY, HE THINKS IT CURES EVERYTHING.
> 
> BUT YOU PROBABLY DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT IT IS......
> 
> ...


I can only imagine


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> MY HUSBAND CLAIMS TO HAVE AN ALL NATURAL CURE FOR SORE THROATS. ACTUALLY, HE THINKS IT CURES EVERYTHING.
> 
> BUT YOU PROBABLY DON'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT IT IS......


I do. Please.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I can only imagine


its probably what youre imagining lololol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I do. Please.


ummmm joy juice? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ewwwwwwwww! Lmao


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> ummmm joy juice? LOLOLOLOL


Oh my heavens


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i make no claims as to whether or not its effective. should he have the audacity to suggest such things when I'm ill, he's likely to be injured. or at least, not sleep in the same bed as me LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I was going to mention that recent reports from evolutionary psychologists say that is also a cure for morning sickness, but I don't want to go down the joy juice path!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Suppose to be good for the skin too


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have nothing else to add to the discussion LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah. Now I'm sorry I asked.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

She really needs to get the victims out soon before this goes much further!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, i think we need our victims


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Serious question...has SR grown too large? Or at least too large for a single coordinator? Does Bethe - and JW for round 2 - need a, I don't know, Secret Reaper Coven to help administer this beasty?

Though for all her tormenting JW probably deserves to do it all herself...but I digress


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

No victim.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Serious question...has SR grown too large?


You know I hadn't thought about it until someone mentioned it a few pages back. I imagine it would take forever to send out pms to everyone with the wait time. I do not envy her at all!!!! I love you Bethene for having to go through all of this. I had thought about offering to help send out pms but I don't think people would believe it was real if it didn't come from her.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Bethene, you should give like 50 of those people your name so you can really reap the awards of all of your hard work!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know many have offered help to bethene, but I believe she mentioned that it would just get too confusing


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> You know I hadn't thought about it until someone mentioned it a few pages back. I imagine it would take forever to send out pms to everyone with the wait time. I do not envy her at all!!!! I love you Bethene for having to go through all of this. I had thought about offering to help send out pms but I don't think people would believe it was real if it didn't come from her.


You know, we all know she works really hard at this, but I did not think of the actual logistics until you said this. Hypothetically, once she went through all the stuff and was ready to send out the PMs, if she only spent one minute per PM (which we know ain't happening), that alone would take three hours without a break. That is insane!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i do an ornament exchange around xmas and having someone help does make it more confusing. the one i run is MUCH smaller than this but it is definitely tricky sometimes to coordinate (especially considering shipping preferences and such)

at least on facebook, i dont have to wait between messages.....


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe next time (or this time if the list is still long) she should announce a few helpers. Then email each of them a part of the finished list to send messages to.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

very appreciative would like to do something nice for her, in a way to say thank you


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Not that I am complaining at all about not having a victim yet. I was just thinking I would personally hate to have to send out almost 200 messages.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> very appreciative would like to do something nice for her, in a way to say thank you



She is a part of the Pay it Forward if you want to send her a thank-you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks will do


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

plus, she has to separate the ones that prefer not to send overseas and also include the list of likes and dislikes in each...it probably is very time consuming.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bethe's awesome. And deserves every thank she gets. So was her predecessor in Reaperville.

And if helping will make it harder...ok. Don't want to make it harder. 

So...will just wait.

Patiently.

...victimvictimvictim...


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

It doesn't mean that we can't continue to hide in her bushes and peer into her windows and swim in her pool. It is for moral support after all! So, who is mixing the drinks tonight??


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

We loves yous Bethene <3


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> It doesn't mean that we can't continue to hide in her bushes and peer into her windows and swim in her pool. It is for moral support after all! So, who is mixing the drinks tonight??


It appears I might have been peering into the wrong window, ooops! I have been drinking a Harpoon UFO unfiltered pumpkin ale tonight and it is quite good, I don't mind sharing.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I got my victim earlier today, so be patient, they are coming.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It appears I might have been peering into the wrong window, ooops! .


Who's window was it?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im making brownies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I is back. I won't bother to ask if anyone missed me this time


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I is back. I won't bother to ask if anyone missed me this time


whew! 



................ lololol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

wow...thanks a lot


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> wow...thanks a lot


no one misses me when im gone... dont feel bad LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I see how it is. I come back and everyone else goes silent. Fine then, I'll go and sit my own little corner!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i keep staring at my inbox........


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you seen me?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*sits in corner, by myself, blanket wrapped around me....eating the Chinese food I picked up for everyone*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Am in same boat, been here, all this time, but no one misses me when I'm gone. I blame work! 
But have to work to be able to buy me lotsa Halloween goodness!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmhmm I hear ya


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll remember this when I'm sending out my baked good


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lays in middle of pool decking, face down, moaning for a victim............................................


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> lays in middle of pool moaning............................................


when did the drinking start again?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> when did the drinking start again?


well that was a flagrant misquote LOLOLOL

and.... was that an offer of a drink? yes please......


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> well that was a flagrant misquote LOLOLOL
> 
> and.... was that an offer of a drink? yes please......


That was a simple paraphrasing... did you not say you were in the pool (face down at that) and did you not say you were moaning? the defense rests. What'll you have to drink?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> That was a simple paraphrasing... did you not say you were in the pool (face down at that) and did you not say you were moaning? the defense rests. What'll you have to drink?


sigh..... surprise me  lolol


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> when did the drinking start again?


About 2 hours ago...bourbon and ginger
But we are now out of jb and no beer, damn, what to have with homemade fajitas???
Eeeekkk!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aaaaaall byyyyyy myyyyyyyseeeeeeelf. Don't wanna be, aaaaaaaaaaaaaall byyyyyyyyy myyyyyyyyyseeeeeeeeeelf anymooooooore


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

We need a watch and wait thread...
Here it comes!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> . surprise me  lolol


 1 part vodka, 2 parts butterscotch schnapps, 2 Parts Apflekorn, one thin slice of carmel apple for garnish


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm waitin' with y'all and I've got a Rolling Rock in hand!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That sounds so yummy!

Hey, I posted the watch and wait thread........ohhh I hope I get mine soon!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> 1 part vodka, 2 parts butterscotch schnapps, 2 Parts Apflekorn, one thin slice of carmel apple for garnish


sounds good to me........

salut!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I sat here all day practically alone, holding down the fort and when I finally get board and decide to go make some props everyone comes back. I am beginning to think it is me.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I sat here all day practically alone, holding down the fort and when I finally get board and decide to go make some props everyone comes back. I am beginning to think it is me.


ive been here... just been quiet (and for that everyone should thank me... otherwise its whine whine whine LOLOLOL)


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

And you changed your picture just to confuse me! LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I sat here all day practically alone, holding down the fort and when I finally get board and decide to go make some props everyone comes back. I am beginning to think it is me.


Don't feel bad, I'm totally being ignored right now. No one likes me anymore


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> And you changed your picture just to confuse me! LOL


i figured after 4 years i could put a new picture up LOLOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i even wore a swimsuit LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm totally being ignored right now. No one likes me anymore


I missed you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> I missed you.


Well I miss you too. I was here with you all day too. Everyone was super quiet today. I come back from picking up food and no one liked me anymore


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

awwww i likes you! i likes you! 

ive just been wistfully staring at my (lack of) notifications.......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> awwww i likes you! i likes you!
> 
> ive just been wistfully staring at my (lack of) notifications.......


Ohhh, as LawP would say....pumpkin poop!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ohhh, as LawP would say....pumpkin poop!


sigh.......................


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

My cats are crying.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

chinclub said:


> I sat here all day practically alone, holding down the fort and when I finally get board and decide to go make some props everyone comes back. I am beginning to think it is me.


I've been here with ya all day, just quiet. It's Saturday night and now I think everyone's come to party!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> My cats are crying.


Did you step on their tails?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> My cats are crying.


tell them to hush lolol
& you can blame mandy when i go to bed in 15 minutes - shes sent me TWO messages the little snot! LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Lmao....hey, just trying to lighten the mood  Everyone is on edge over not having their victims yet


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i look at some of the things my (real life) friends on facebook 'like'.... and their IQ automatically drops 75 points in my mind.......

hint: most of them have to do with so called 'reality' shows......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ugh, which shows might that be?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I love reality shows. Bad Girls Club is my guilty pleasure. Its like a car wreck. You don't want to watch but you just can't help yourself!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Ugh, which shows might that be?


at the risk of insulting anyone HERE..... lololol

anything with 'housewives' in the title
anything featuring a kardashian
anything featuring someone looking for a spouse
anything exploiting children for the parents fame and glory (ie: toddlers & tiaras, that wretched honey boo boo show on tlc that makes me want to break my television every time i see the commercial, etc)

mmmmm im sure there's others but those are the biggest offenders..... lololol

(and now that im sure ive offended most of the females on here...... maybe i should go LOLOLOL)

seriously though, you have to keep in kind, I dont really WATCH much tv. but when i do- its none of those shows LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Oh, I love reality shows. Bad Girls Club is my guilty pleasure. Its like a car wreck. You don't want to watch but you just can't help yourself!


i dont know what that is, but im pretty sure it would make my list if i did LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now that we are all here.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't watch any of those lol. I think a lot of the crap on today is a big contributor to the downfall of our society


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

the shows i do watch, i tend to watch after ive gone to bed... my guilty pleasures list includes: 

any of the auction hunter type shows (theres several)
any pawn store type shows (though im not crazy about hard core pawn but i still watch)
any ghost hunter type show

series that i like: 

walking dead
dr who
burn notice
gene simmons family jewels (yeah i hear you laughing LOL)
eureka (though i think ive missed most of this season)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I don't watch any of those lol. I think a lot of the crap on today is a big contributor to the downfall of our society


whew!!!!!!!!!!! lolol

i dont know if its the downfall or a reflection, but either way...ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ugg, my new dog peed in my floor!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Ugg, my new dog peed in my floor!!!


good, my spell worked LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i dont know what that is, but im pretty sure it would make my list if i did LOLOLOLOL


They put a handful of sex crazed, half drunk, party girls who love to fight in a huge house in a party city and watch what happens. I can assure you it is high class, very respectable, and not the least bit staged.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Ugg, my new dog peed in my floor!!!


LOL so random....and I'm sorry


Gene Simmons?? Really? Oh good Lord


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Now that we are all here.....



Ha!! I love this !!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> They put a handful of sex crazed, half drunk, party girls who love to fight in a huge house in a party city and watch what happens. I can assure you it is high class, very respectable, and not the least bit staged.


i felt my IQ drop just by reading the description............. lololololol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL so random....and I'm sorry
> 
> 
> Gene Simmons?? Really? Oh good Lord


dont be sorry- she sent a PM to torment me! lolol

i admit it - i like KISS..... gotta watch it LOLOLOL

i know, i watch very random shows LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I just have no desire to watch some rich celebrities live their everyday lives lol. 
100% agree with ya on The Walking Dead though! Aside from that, I find myself watching older shows. Honeymooners, All in the Family, Roseanne, Home Improvement, Everybody love Raymond. The only sitcom that has come out recently that I like is Big Bang Theory.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I just have no desire to watch some rich celebrities live their everyday lives lol.
> 100% agree with ya on The Walking Dead though! Aside from that, I find myself watching older shows. Honeymooners, All in the Family, Roseanne, Home Improvement, Everybody love Raymond. The only sitcom that has come out recently that I like is Big Bang Theory.


i dont watch any current sitcoms..... sometimes ill catch home improvement or ELR in reruns though.... 

i did like the new sitcom with tim allen in it - hope it comes back this fall.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

our boys must not watch tv.... theyre awful quiet lololol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Roseanne is almost as bad as reality tv!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Roseanne is almost as bad as reality tv!


the person or the show LOLOLOOL

the show was hysterical - had awesome halloween episodes! 

the couch on roseann is the EXACT same couch hubby and i had when we first got married LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

chinclub said:


> Roseanne is almost as bad as reality tv!


WHAT?! Thems are fighting words  You cannot compare the two lol


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Hubby just called to say he wants to drive back from Virginia tonight!! I am very nervous that he might not can stay awake to make the trip. I will be disappearing from time to time to call him to keep him awake. Men are SOOOO stubborn!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

chinclub said:


> Oh, I love reality shows. Bad Girls Club is my guilty pleasure. Its like a car wreck. You don't want to watch but you just can't help yourself!


I hate myself for loving that show! Funny this whole topic came up...I'm watching a movie on Netflix right now called God Bless America and it's about these two people going around killing reality stars and other annoying tv personalities/people. Pretty good. And funny.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

kallie said:


> I hate myself for loving that show! Funny this whole topic came up...I'm watching a movie on Netflix right now called God Bless America and it's about these two people going around killing reality stars and other annoying tv personalities/people. Pretty good. And funny.



HA! I knew I wasn't the only one who watched that!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> HA! I knew I wasn't the only one who watched that!!!


and thats the sad part LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Have to chime in on the reality TV thing. I often wonder what other countries or future generations would think of these shows 

Big Bang Theory & How I Met Your Mother are my sitcoms. I tend to enjoy crime shows NCIS, old CSI, Bones & Dexter.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

omg..i am even checking from work!!!...nothin yet!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Halloween Princess said:


> Have to chime in on the reality TV thing. I often wonder what other countries or future generations would think of these shows


At this rate, future generations will think stuff on TV now is mild.....and that's scary


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Have to chime in on the reality TV thing. I often wonder what other countries or future generations would think of these shows
> 
> Big Bang Theory & How I Met Your Mother are my sitcoms


i shudder to think what THEY will think LOL

ive heard those are good sitcoms, im just HORRIBLE at remembering when stuff is on, and i forget we have the dvr half the time- and then forget to watch the other half LOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> At this rate, future generations will think stuff on TV now is mild.....and that's scary


oh i hope not


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> omg..i am even checking from work!!!...nothin yet!


lol we're in the boat with ya


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

dont tell me im up later than the rest of you boogers.... that'd be a first LOLOLOL


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, Well, Well!... It seems to be one lucky haunters day today! I have my victim and I'm ready to envoke some fright! 

Bwwaaaa, haaaa, haaaa, haaaa, haaa, ha, ha, ha, haaaaaaaa.....(with a true devilish grin!! >:} )


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Future generations won't watch TV. They'll have chips implanted into their brains and nervous system, that allow them to instantly access whatever information they desire just by thinking. These chips will also stream entertainment directly into your conciousness - thereby masking what they're streaming into your subconcious, so you won't be aware of how the Overlords are controlling you until after it's too late. Or they turn the stream - and you - off.

Won't that be nice?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

witchymom said:


> dont tell me im up later than the rest of you boogers.... that'd be a first LOLOLOL


Only 7:30 here.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Watching the Broncos/Seahawks game...but wanted to pop in before Witchy hits the sack.  No victim yet but I gotta say...Bethene has a big job and I don't want to make her mad. 

Goooooo BRONCOS!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ugh. I had a post. It was almost finished. Then I was called away for the IRL "important" stuff. Don't they know I'm waiting for a victim here?! (Yep, another cranky day)

Summary:
I don't do "reality" tv, we got rid of cable and watch whatever Netflix has.
I'm sorry about *GT*'s sad kitties, and one of mine was sad since she got a bath today.

Oh, and my guess is that the boys aren't chiming in because they're too busy _watching_ tv!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm anxiously awaiting my message! I can't start shopping till Monday anyways because I have to work tommorrow, I'm looking forward to stalking my victim.

This is my first year doing it so I don't know how long it usually takes to get everyone paired up. I imagine it's quite a chore to get people paired up.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

chinclub said:


> Hubby just called to say he wants to drive back from Virginia tonight!! I am very nervous that he might not can stay awake to make the trip. I will be disappearing from time to time to call him to keep him awake. Men are SOOOO stubborn!


Safe travels to him.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

oh listen...crickets...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I seen that episode of Dr Who! Love that show!


The Auditor said:


> Future generations won't watch TV. They'll have chips implanted into their brains and nervous system, that allow them to instantly access whatever information they desire just by thinking. These chips will also stream entertainment directly into your conciousness - thereby masking what they're streaming into your subconcious, so you won't be aware of how the Overlords are controlling you until after it's too late. Or they turn the stream - and you - off.
> 
> Won't that be nice?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello! Think I am caught up. I don't care much for reality tv either but I do guiltily like a three
Face off
Ink master
And ru Paul's drag race. Lol

I know I'm awful! No wait and my favorite is Hell's Kitchen!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Also wanted to let my reaper know that I updated my likes/dislikes on the thread but didn't on my PM to Bethene.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

I love Hell's Kitchen...but I think Chef Ramsey needs Xanex.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> oh listen...crickets...


Yeah, I hear them too!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Welp, I was hopin' to wake up this morning to find a victim in my Halloween stocking, hung by the chimney with care, but The Great Reaper still hasn't made it to my side of the world yet


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

kallie said:


> Welp, I was hopin' to wake up this morning to find a victim in my Halloween stocking, hung by the chimney with care, but The Great Reaper still hasn't made it to my side of the world yet


LOL good one, Kallie. 

I really need a Halloween stocking! Maybe, just maybe, if I got one and hung it out, my DH would actually buy me a Halloween present. Hmmm!!! Sounds like a new craft project.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> dont tell me im up later than the rest of you boogers.... that'd be a first LOLOLOL





The Auditor said:


> oh listen...crickets...





BR1MSTON3 said:


> Yeah, I hear them too!


When I was on, none of y'all were talking. I leave then you all come back. I'm really beginning to think it's me


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

msgatorslayer said:


> LOL good one, Kallie.
> 
> I really need a Halloween stocking! Maybe, just maybe, if I got one and hung it out, my DH would actually buy me a Halloween present. Hmmm!!! Sounds like a new craft project.


Ha! I don't_ really _have a Halloween stocking, but I'm diggin' your idea! Halloween stockings are an awesome idea!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Still not victim here either. At least we are all one day closer to getting one!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

kallie said:


> Ha! I don't_ really _have a Halloween stocking, but I'm diggin' your idea! Halloween stockings are an awesome idea!


That would be a cute idea to start with kids. The Great Pumpkin fills their stocking on 10/30 lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Future generations won't watch TV. They'll have chips implanted into their brains and nervous system, that allow them to instantly access whatever information they desire just by thinking. These chips will also stream entertainment directly into your conciousness - thereby masking what they're streaming into your subconcious, so you won't be aware of how the Overlords are controlling you until after it's too late. Or they turn the stream - and you - off.
> 
> Won't that be nice?


yeah we know how that all ended up....... lolol



MissMandy said:


> When I was on, none of y'all were talking. I leave then you all come back. I'm really beginning to think it's me


i went to bed! 



chinclub said:


> Still not victim here either. At least we are all one day closer to getting one!!!


need.........victim.................................



MissMandy said:


> That would be a cute idea to start with kids. The Great Pumpkin fills their stocking on 10/30 lol


that would be funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

kallie said:


> Ha! I don't_ really _have a Halloween stocking, but I'm diggin' your idea! Halloween stockings are an awesome idea!


Ya, I realize you don't literally have one. But, I think we all need one since you mentioned it. 

I have 2 outdoor spooky trees that I'm wanting to revamp, and bring indoors, after seeing the thread about "Halloween Trees". I can hang my stocking with care and Halloween morning will be the new Christmas, for me. I'm really diggin this, LOL!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going to have to be restrained today. It's a cool, breezy day and all I can think about is decorating! This is what happened last August......and I wasn't able to control it


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

well, I just got off work and no victim....


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Kelloween said:


> well, I just got off work and no victim....


Lord! Kelloween, do you work 3rd shift? Bless your little heart!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I'm going to have to be restrained today. It's a cool, breezy day and all I can think about is decorating! This is what happened last August......and I wasn't able to control it


Last year I got so excited I had decorated about this time! And I kinda regret it because it started to lose it's excitement to the big day. This year I am trying to restrain although my daughter has already asked this morning if we can decorate now and she's put little skellies all over the living room. I just went ahead let her have her fun!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

7 pm to 7 am...ugh, and now I must sleep....maybe when I wake up!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm going to have to be restrained today. It's a cool, breezy day and all I can think about is decorating! This is what happened last August......and I wasn't able to control it


its cooler and thunderstorms today.... downright dark outside! i love it! LOL



kallie said:


> Lord! Kelloween, do you work 3rd shift? Bless your little heart!


my dad works 3rd shift. he hates it ! 



kallie said:


> Last year I got so excited I had decorated about this time! And I kinda regret it because it started to lose it's excitement to the big day. This year I am trying to restrain although my daughter has already asked this morning if we can decorate now and she's put little skellies all over the living room. I just went ahead let her have her fun!


i think i decorated too early last year too... i think i made it till september (don't recall)- but yeah- by the time halloween finally arrived, i was tired of the decorations.....trying to hold out till october at least this year LOL


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> ...And?
> 
> Still waiting.
> 
> ...


*LOL! I knew most of us wouldn't be able to just skip on by without just a little peek! On that note I am all up for hints. Ive been know to send gifts out to anyone who is willing to give me a hint! I mean just one little one can't hurt and Ill probably guess wrong anyway so to my REAPER .....please feel free to send me hints I promise not to tell anyone on here you are giving them to me  *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> 7 pm to 7 am...ugh, and now I must sleep....maybe when I wake up!!!


Oh you poor dear  





kallie said:


> Last year I got so excited I had decorated about this time! And I kinda regret it because it started to lose it's excitement to the big day. This year I am trying to restrain although my daughter has already asked this morning if we can decorate now and she's put little skellies all over the living room. I just went ahead let her have her fun!





witchymom said:


> i think i decorated too early last year too... i think i made it till september (don't recall)- but yeah- by the time halloween finally arrived, i was tired of the decorations.....trying to hold out till october at least this year LOL


I never got tired of seeing all my decorations at all. I just feel crazy doing it in August LOL. I have the mentality that I want to enjoy it for as long as I can. Takes time setting everything up. I'm also contemplating doing it now because of taking a course soon.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOL! I knew most of us wouldn't be able to just skip on by without just a little peek! On that note I am all up for hints. Ive been know to send gifts out to anyone who is willing to give me a hint! I mean just one little one can't hurt and Ill probably guess wrong anyway so to my REAPER .....please feel free to send me hints I promise not to tell anyone on here you are giving them to me  *


I bet you were one of those kids who went snooping before Christmas looking for your gifts! LOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I never got tired of seeing all my decorations at all. I just feel crazy doing it in August LOL. I have the mentality that I want to enjoy it for as long as I can. Takes time setting everything up. I'm also contemplating doing it now because of taking a course soon.




i find the longer they are out, the less i enjoy them on the big day - like its become 'ordinary'. i dunno. i must be getting old LOL

also, this year alien girl does not want a halloween bday party, so inside im not going to do as much as i do on the years when we have that. I'm going to concentrate on outside decos, but don't have much $ to add to what i have


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> I bet you were one of those kids who went snooping before Christmas looking for your gifts! LOL


i used to take a razor blade and cut along the tape lines.... but then my family wised up and would wrap it TWICE - 1st time in newspaper, then would flip the box and wrap it the OTHER way with real paper (no overlapping seams. 

grrrr

now, I dont peek (or want to) at all LOL


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I never got tired of seeing all my decorations at all. I just feel crazy doing it in August LOL. I have the mentality that I want to enjoy it for as long as I can. Takes time setting everything up. I'm also contemplating doing it now because of taking a course soon.



Do it! Do it! and post pics


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhhh girl, don't tempt me lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I It's a cool, breezy day


I'm jealous


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I'm jealous


Hey, this is New England. Someone could fart and that would make the weather change


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Sad mama over here.  All I want is a victim to torment.

Oh well, I guess family will have to do!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

still no victim here all i wont is to reap you  why are the leaves not falling an i got my stuff on the lawn yet arggggggggggggg come on Halloween


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am hoping to start on my victims first gift today. But i need my daughter or someone to come to my house to help me and be an extra pair of hands. I am so excited to have who I do for my victim because they are very easy and fun to shop/craft for. I hope you all get your victims soon. I am sure Bethene is popping them out as fast as she can. She works full time during the week, so I imagine she only gets to do a few in the evenings. It is a very time consuming affair. And what a great surprise that we had such a huge sign up this year.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I got a victim---and an awesome victim they are!!!!
I can't wait to get started, but tomorrow is the first day of school and since I'm the teacher I suppose I have to be responsible and hold off on Halloween stuff for a few more days. Stupid adulthood ---not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Hey, this is New England. Someone could fart and that would make the weather change


This is Florida. Nothing can make the weather change!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

vitimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want to say thank you to Bethene  I received my victim yesterday and I can't wait to prepare the goodies and do something creative with their shipping box! Haha


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

No victim yet... and I was the one who loaded up a truck full of chocolate for Bethene.. It wasn't MY fault that it was hotter than Hades, it started to melt all over the place and I was forced to eat it all before I got there!!  But, I guess I am being punished.. Life isn't fair..


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

so i have a resume I HAVE to do today (promised the client i would have it to them by this evening) but working on essie's new head and a JoL I'm making sounds so much more fun.... decisions, decisions.......


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

the drinking stopped i was unaware of this



BR1MSTON3 said:


> when did the drinking start again?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

haha did the same thing my boy toy just shakes his head at me, says that the kids are going to need years of therapy, i got started making gruesome body parts in early April. I have a addiction, Its also my most favorite time of year. new collections this year 6 Grave monsters, 5 things made of clay, 4 pallets face paints, 3 Zombie mask 2 creepy skulls, 1 skeleton hand. not to mention what i have gotten from yard sales this year..



MissMandy said:


> I'm going to have to be restrained today. It's a cool, breezy day and all I can think about is decorating! This is what happened last August......and I wasn't able to control it


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> so i have a resume I HAVE to do today (promised the client i would have it to them by this evening) but working on essie's new head and a JoL I'm making sounds so much more fun.... decisions, decisions.......


Did not know you wrote resumes, might have to hire you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Did not know you wrote resumes, might have to hire you!


 it pays the bills (ummm kind of) lololol


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Bethane this weekend she hasn't posted anything on the thread. Just checking my inbox was empty.
If I am your victim I am very easy to create or buy for. Please take joy in the fact that your gift will be greatly anticipated upon it's arrival.
I wish I had my victim, I wish I had my victim I wish I had my victim. (clicking heels together three times) worked for dorothy


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> 4 pallets face paints, 3 Zombie mask, 2 creepy skulls, 1 skeleton hand. .


And a partridge in a pair tree!!! La, La, La, La, La..


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I think she has been too busy sending messages to post. She must be steady at it since people keep trickling in gloating that they have their victims.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I GOT MY VICTIM! I GOT MY VICTIM! *squeals like a school girl*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I GOT MY VICTIM! I GOT MY VICTIM! *squeals like a school girl*


i hate you.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This is Florida. Nothing can make the weather change!


I don't think I could live where it's always warm



BR1MSTON3 said:


>


Hahaha



moonwitchkitty said:


> haha did the same thing my boy toy just shakes his head at me, says that the kids are going to need years of therapy, i got started making gruesome body parts in early April. I have a addiction, Its also my most favorite time of year. new collections this year 6 Grave monsters, 5 things made of clay, 4 pallets face paints, 3 Zombie mask 2 creepy skulls, 1 skeleton hand. not to mention what i have gotten from yard sales this year..


Did you make all of those things?



chinclub said:


> And a partridge in a pair tree!!! La, La, La, La, La..


This made me lol


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> i hate you.


You shouldn't hate me. What if I have you?? HMMM????


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I got my victim,but my enthusiasm is gone  I was so excited until I looked up the victim,no posts ever,not even a profile pic. No likes listed,I have nothing to work with. I'm bummed, don't want to sound ungrateful but I'm disappointed.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Azrielle said:


> I got my victim,but my enthusiasm is gone  I was so excited until I looked up the victim,no posts ever,not even a profile pic. No likes listed,I have nothing to work with. I'm bummed, don't want to sound ungrateful but I'm disappointed.


Ugh that stinks. Did the person give a list to bethene?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Azrielle said:


> I got my victim,but my enthusiasm is gone  I was so excited until I looked up the victim,no posts ever,not even a profile pic. No likes listed,I have nothing to work with. I'm bummed, don't want to sound ungrateful but I'm disappointed.


awwwwww that sucks. I just hope I have a reaper excited about having me and participating, as I am about having THEM (whenever I get them!) 



MissMandy said:


> You shouldn't hate me. What if I have you?? HMMM????


well in that case I LOVE YOU LOLOLOLOLOL

And I couldn't live in a place where it snowed with any regularity. We get excited and close everything down when it snows here - i like it that way LOLOLOL

I HATE COLD!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Ugh that stinks. Did the person give a list to bethene?


Nope,just had one dislike listed. I'll do my best,but you know it's alot more fun when your victim interacts some.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

azrielle said:


> nope,just had one dislike listed. I'll do my best,but you know it's alot more fun when your victim interacts some.


agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow what a bummer  I wish everyone who participated got into it like the majority of us do. 

And witchy, I'm the complete opposite lol. I'd much rather be cold than hot.

Been bouncing around to many different profiles, as to confizzle my victim  Mwuahahaha


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> And witchy, I'm the complete opposite lol. I'd much rather be cold than hot.


it has to be REALLY hot for me to complain about being hot LOL


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Azrielle said:


> Nope,just had one dislike listed. I'll do my best,but you know it's alot more fun when your victim interacts some.


Azrielle, IMO that would be pretty fun. Build, buy, and send what ever YOU LIKE!!!

I'd seriously have a good time with that.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> Azrielle, IMO that would be pretty fun. Build, buy, and send what ever YOU LIKE!!!
> 
> I'd seriously have a good time with that.


I agree!! You can go in any direction you want... If they didn't list anything, it must not be that important to them.. If they are a Ghost or relatively new to the forum, maybe they haven't really settled into "their" own vibe... I would assume they love anything Halloween so, go crazy!! You may open their eyes to things they never thought of! Hope you have fun with it!! That's what the SR is all about!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Azrielle said:


> I got my victim,but my enthusiasm is gone  I was so excited until I looked up the victim,no posts ever,not even a profile pic. No likes listed,I have nothing to work with. I'm bummed, don't want to sound ungrateful but I'm disappointed.


Awwww ~ if it would make you feel any better, you can just go ahead and make me a package too! It's easy to figure me out! 



Azrielle said:


> Nope,just had one dislike listed. I'll do my best,but you know it's alot more fun when your victim interacts some.


ROFL... and I bet the ONE dislike was simply... blowmolds.  hahahahaha


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am feeling sooooo left out!!! Am I the only one left who hasn't recieved a victim???


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> I am feeling sooooo left out!!! Am I the only one left who hasn't recieved a victim???


I don't either


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I am feeling sooooo left out!!! Am I the only one left who hasn't recieved a victim???


i am victimless.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sorry guys, am doing the best I can, I will get to you all , I promise! I have about 196 people this year give or take one or two. sorta lost count, had to match up the rest of the last minute people, and have been sending victims as much as I can, just sent 20 more, now my eyes are crossed and need a break for a bit, as I have a LONG way to go yet, please bear with me! 

dang, I feel like I am getting a chest cold too, I sure hope it isn"t one!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> sorry guys, am doing the best I can, I will get to you all , I promise! I have about 196 people this year give or take one or two. sorta lost count, had to match up the rest of the last minute people, and have been sending victims as much as I can, just sent 20 more, now my eyes are crossed and need a break for a bit, as I have a LONG way to go yet, please bear with me!
> 
> dang, I feel like I am getting a chest cold too, I sure hope it isn"t one!


take care hun!!!!!!!!!!! I know a day or so wont make a big difference to me


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> sorry guys, am doing the best I can, I will get to you all , I promise! I have about 196 people this year give or take one or two. sorta lost count, had to match up the rest of the last minute people, and have been sending victims as much as I can, just sent 20 more, now my eyes are crossed and need a break for a bit, as I have a LONG way to go yet, please bear with me!
> 
> dang, I feel like I am getting a chest cold too, I sure hope it isn"t one!


Your work is much appreciated, apologize for nothing!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

cant waitttt but feel better!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Bethene*, I agree with the others, please don't apologize! We're all just really excited, and just poking at you a little bit out of fun. We really aren't trying to push you to do more than you can! Please take care of yourself!

I guess that means I can't post my, "I don't think Bethene loves me" comment I actually came on to post.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh I'll have fun with it,I can't disappoint if they like everything!



Kymmm said:


> I agree!! You can go in any direction you want... If they didn't list anything, it must not be that important to them.. If they are a Ghost or relatively new to the forum, maybe they haven't really settled into "their" own vibe... I would assume they love anything Halloween so, go crazy!! You may open their eyes to things they never thought of! Hope you have fun with it!! That's what the SR is all about!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know you guys aren't pushing, I just always feel the need to explain,,


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh no, I hope you aren't getting sick  Feel better chickaboo!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Azrielle*, I'm sorry you've got such a tough victim. I know it's difficult when there isn't much to go on. Just go along with what the Pollyannas  on here said and do what you want and have fun with it!

*To my Reaper*, if you know who I am, please do not hesitate to PM Bethene(maybe after a few more days, though) if I didn't give enough details. I did try!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Your awesome for taking the time to put this alll together. Rest up and feel better.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well, i was a good girl and finished that resume that i needed to. 

NOW i am going to go paint!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

It's cool,I knew someone would blast me for showing my disappointment. I'll have fun with it & will blow their hallow-loving mind with my reaping!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

MissMandy said:


> Oh no, I hope you aren't getting sick  Feel better chickaboo!


Yes take care of yourself first!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Bethene, Hope you are feeling better. I imagine this is a huge undertaking and, we all know that you do what you can to get it all done. Take care Bethie!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

djkeebz said:


> Yes take care of yourself first!


Agreed!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

GhostTown said:


> Azrielle, IMO that would be pretty fun. Build, buy, and send what ever YOU LIKE!!!
> 
> I'd seriously have a good time with that.



Ditto same.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Azrielle said:


> It's cool,I knew someone would blast me for showing my disappointment. I'll have fun with it & will blow their hallow-loving mind with my reaping!



That's cool. Have fun. If this isn't fun, why do it?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

sssssiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhh

I can't whine about (still) being victimless if Bethene's sick. Even if she did give Mandy her victim before me...lady's first and all that, I guess. Feel better bambina.

Guess in the meantime I'll sit over here and carve some pumpkins with this here bowie knife...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> sssssiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> I can't whine about (still) being victimless if Bethene's sick. Even if she did give Mandy her victim before me...lady's first and all that, I guess. Feel better bambina.
> 
> Guess in the meantime I'll sit over here and carve some pumpkins with this here bowie knife...


Oh Audit, I can picture you now, sitting in a rocking chair on a porch. Are you wearing those snazzy farmer jeans? 

My victim is a little difficult. I wish they gave a tad more detail 

On a lighter note, I just scared the crap outta my neighbor! Made for a good laugh


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> sssssiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> I can't whine about (still) being victimless if Bethene's sick. Even if she did give Mandy her victim before me...lady's first and all that, I guess. Feel better bambina.
> 
> Guess in the meantime I'll sit over here and carve some pumpkins with this here bowie knife...


sits next to auditor with my witch head and paints.....

im not allowed to play with knives..... LOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> My victim is a little difficult. I wish they gave a tad more detail


I thought I was pretty thorough what else do you need to know?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> im not allowed to play with knives..... LOLOLOL


That's not like a court order or anything is it?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I thought I was pretty thorough what else do you need to know?


Nice try, spark plug


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Azrielle said:


> I got my victim,but my enthusiasm is gone  I was so excited until I looked up the victim,no posts ever,not even a profile pic. No likes listed,I have nothing to work with. I'm bummed, don't want to sound ungrateful but I'm disappointed.


I guess that means that you have free reign! Yes, it can make it more challenging; but you can do whatever you want and they can't complain at all!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> That's not like a court order or anything is it?


worse.....a husband order ...... LOLOLOL


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Bethane take care of yourself.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Bethene, I'm heading your way with some homemade chicken soup. You can just give my my victim when I'm there. Hugs.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Goodness I have missed 100 PAGES! Being internet-less is so tragic this time of year  I was about to skip to the end of the line and continue chanting Victim! Victim!

But luckily, I went back a few pages...
I hope you feel better soon Bethene!!! I will wait patiently and *quietly* for my victim in the shrubs out front.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got my Victim  YAY !! getting started now.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> On a lighter note, I just scared the crap outta my neighbor! Made for a good laugh



Do tell! I love a good story.


I too am still victimless, but since there is no real Halloween stuff out in my town yet Its no big deal if I have to wait another day or two.  Feel better, Bethene!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I was in my bedroom getting dressed and I heard the neighbor's kid outside. Keep in mind, I live in the city, so most houses are very close to each other, as is the case here. So for the hell of it, I went over to the window (shades were down, but I could still see out of them a bit) and made a zombie noise. The kid froze, was quiet for a second or two then said, "That just scared the sh!t outta me!". I almost busted out laughing! Had to cover my mouth and leave the room lol. I went back and did it again and this time the kid went running to his mom and said "Mom, I heard that moaning again!" LOL ahhh it was great


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

missmandy said:


> i was in my bedroom getting dressed and i heard the neighbor's kid outside. Keep in mind, i live in the city, so most houses are very close to each other, as is the case here. So for the hell of it, i went over to the window (shades were down, but i could still see out of them a bit) and made a zombie noise. The kid froze, was quiet for a second or two then said, "that just scared the sh!t outta me!". I almost busted out laughing! Had to cover my mouth and leave the room lol. I went back and did it again and this time the kid went running to his mom and said "mom, i heard that moaning again!" lol ahhh it was great


bwahhahahahhahahahah classic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

You are too funny!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What's even funnier is....I don't even really know them! LOL


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

muwhahahahhaha i have recieved a VICTIM MWUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (sry ya all i could NOT HELP IT ) heheheheh


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just checking in to see if others had gotten a victim. Sounds like our hostess is just taking a break. Whew! I'm really looking forward to this. It's my first year. Happy Haunting!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

spookyone said:


> muwhahahahhaha i have recieved a VICTIM MWUAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA (sry ya all i could NOT HELP IT ) heheheheh


Oh, you could help it, ya just chose not to!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, that just means the list is getting shorter and we are getting even closer!!!! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I got victimized!!! hahaha


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

woo hoo got a vtctim!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Do tell! I love a good story.
> 
> 
> I too am still victimless, but since there is no real Halloween stuff out in my town yet Its no big deal if I have to wait another day or two.  Feel better, Bethene!



Part of my victims (whoever they may be) present I ordered and its not arrived yet so waiting for my vic isn't a big deal either. 

other than i can't wait to stalk someone LOLOLOL


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I got my victim woohoooooo!! Time to stalk and shop


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Oh Audit, I can picture you now, sitting in a rocking chair on a porch. Are you wearing those snazzy farmer jeans?


Sadly, both of my bib overalls have worn out. On the plus side, that means they'll become clothing for props.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> Sadly, both of my bib overalls have worn out. On the plus side, that means they'll become clothing for props.


im not sure whats more disturbing...that they wore out, or that you have (at least) 2 pairs ..... LOLOLOL  

(just giving you a hard time LOL)


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

*Sigh* Everyone on here rubbing it in that they got their victims  Dumping left over salt from mache in my victimless wound...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Sadly, both of my bib overalls have worn out. On the plus side, that means they'll become clothing for props.


Oh you must get more!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> im not sure whats more disturbing...that they wore out, or that you have (at least) 2 pairs ..... LOLOLOL
> 
> (just giving you a hard time LOL)



I'm a blacksmith and a farmer - of course I own 2 pairs. And will own more. Though I do have a soft spot for one of those pairs...was wearing them when I caught fire. Or rather, the most recent time I caught fire.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I'm a blacksmith and a farmer - of course I own 2 pairs. And will own more. Though I do have a soft spot for one of those pairs...was wearing them when I caught fire. Or rather, the most recent time I caught fire.


oh well, i guess you have an excuse then..... kind of  

i set my bathroom on fire a few years ago. though it had nothing to do with what i was wearing LOL


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Junit said:


> *Sigh* Everyone on here rubbing it in that they got their victims  Dumping left over salt from mache in my victimless wound...


I know, right?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Maybe you should dip the next pair in some flame retardant chemicals. . . purely for the safety of said overalls of course.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> Oh you must get more!


OH, I shall



witchymom said:


> i set my bathroom on fire a few years ago. though it had nothing to do with what i was wearing LOL


there are so many ways I could go with this. none of them good.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Junit said:


> Lol Maybe you should dip the next pair in some flame retardant chemicals. . . purely for the safety of said overalls of course.


Sadly, I'm allergic to said chemicals. But the overalls weren't damaged in the fire. The jacket I was wearing over the overalls, on the other hand....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

guess im going to bed victimless, once again  

scary dreams, everyone


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Na night babycakes!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

pleasant nightmares, Witchy


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Night witchy! Maybe tomorrow *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wish they made butter pecan ice cream without the nuts


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I got mine. I think she's working her way through the list.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> I wish they made butter pecan ice cream without the nuts


Umm, wouldn't that just make it butter ice cream? Which sounds kind of gross....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Umm, wouldn't that just make it butter ice cream? Which sounds kind of gross....


Cause you're thinking of actual butter lol. It has more of a light caramel taste. I just can't stand nuts getting stuck in my teeth


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, in that case...perhaps you should try dulce de leche?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Well, in that case...perhaps you should try dulce de leche?


Very very true. I just grabbed this one cause it was on sale lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually totally understand. I don't like nuts. Like the flavor of butter pecan ice cream, just wish they made it without the pecans! Also, I will eat the bottom part of a pecan pie!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hmm. Only 40 more pages to have more pages in this thread than people who signed up.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I actually totally understand. I don't like nuts. Like the flavor of butter pecan ice cream, just wish they made it without the pecans! Also, I will eat the bottom part of a pecan pie!


Well, the bottom is the best part.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've actually never tried a pecan pie


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Poor thing, you're missing out.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I heard it's just like...wicked sweet


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Mandy, I was just so laughing my butt off at your zombie story. I love messing with neighbor kids.

Auditor, thank you for not posting the song on my FB page. Am I being good now?

I like to eat pecans, but not IN anything. I never liked pecan pie, even growing up in GA where there was always a STUCKEY's. LOL.

But I do like ice cream. Chocolate chip cookie dough.

But I don't like reality shows. But I do like Eureka and Warehouse 13.

But I don't like being cold. But I do like living in FL and being warm.

But I don't like that Beth doesn't feel well. But I am glad people are getting victims now.

And I finished my first gift for my victim. It looks pretty darn good.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> I heard it's just like...wicked sweet


Depends. Mrs. Auditor's is sweet but not too sweet.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> Auditor, thank you for not posting the song on my FB page.


You're welcome. Although the keyword in this is "yet"



JustWhisper said:


> Am I being good now?.



Yes, yes you are.

Hmm. Maybe a little _too_ good. I've got my eye on you.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

All of y'all who are anti-pecan...have you never had a praline????


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> I just can't stand nuts getting stuck in my teeth


 Buahahahaha...sorry...I had to.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am hoping to start shopping for my victim tomorrow! I am even going to attempt my first homemade gift too!

Excited!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I am no longer victimless  Let the stalking commence.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

brimstone, it's a long way past, but i loved your cop/victum joke.
i love pecans. alone, with stuff, in stuff. yum
bethie, i hope you feel better.
i have all kinds of ideas for my victum. i got a box so i can start rounding stuff of and getting ready to ship.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Sigh... 










I figured I'd start up the coffee/cocoa pics again. It's been almost 24 hours!

I'm not anti-pecan, *Auditor*, but I'll admit to not being a huge fan. I have only had pecan once, and it was far too sweet for me(and I have a pretty good sized sweet tooth). As for praline...My mom was mainly raised in Louisiana, I think it would have been impossible for me to have made it through my childhood without trying it.  That, I do like, but in very small doses.

*MM*, I've been chuckling over your story. See what you're doing to us, *Bethene*?! Some have started taking it out on the neighbors!

Although, to be fair, I guess we've all been tormenting *Bethene*'s neighbors as much as we've been tormenting her.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> Mandy, I was just so laughing my butt off at your zombie story. I love messing with neighbor kids.


Well that's what the little booger gets for taking a leak right outside my bedroom.....facing the window!



The Auditor said:


> Depends. Mrs. Auditor's is sweet but not too sweet.


Send me one 



The Auditor said:


> All of y'all who are anti-pecan...have you never had a praline????


Not anti-pecan, just don't like em' in ice cream. And I can't recall ever having a praline



Lisaloo said:


> Buahahahaha...sorry...I had to.


Hush up now LOL



Ophelia said:


> *MM*, I've been chuckling over your story. See what you're doing to us, *Bethene*?! Some have started taking it out on the neighbors!


To be honest, I did it BECAUSE I was in a good mood from receiving my victim! LOL


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Still.......... without.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I've actually never tried a pecan pie





MissMandy said:


> I heard it's just like...wicked sweet


you.... yankees! LOL pecan pie is mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im picky about them- i only like my papa's or mine- most are way too sweet. but still good if you really need a fix. LOL



The Auditor said:


> Depends. Mrs. Auditor's is sweet but not too sweet.


see? she does it right! 



GhostTown said:


> Still.......... without.


me too....................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey, it's not a popular dessert around here lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Hey, it's not a popular dessert around here lol


<<shakes head in shame>>............................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you ever had Boston cream pie? Or sweet rice? Or malasadas?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Have you ever had Boston cream pie? Or sweet rice? Or malasadas?


yes...is that like rice pudding (in which case yes).... and i dont know but it sounds familiar 

LOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a rice pudding, but NOTHING like that packaged crap. There is no way you've had a malasada lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> It's a rice pudding, but NOTHING like that packaged crap. There is no way you've had a malasada lol


i dont eat the packaged kind. hubby lived in hawaii for a time, and after googling it, yes, i have had a version of malasadas LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

A version, but not the real thing! To get an authentic malasada you'd have to go to Portugal, where I live, or possibly Canada lol. Portuguese sweet rice is probably nothing like what they have in Hawaii. When I think about, a lot of cultures have their own kinda sweet rice/ rice pudding


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

What about Indian pudding? And do they still make the Boston Brown Bread in a can?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> A version, but not the real thing! To get an authentic malasada you'd have to go to Portugal, where I live, or possibly Canada lol. Portuguese sweet rice is probably nothing like what they have in Hawaii. When I think about, a lot of cultures have their own kinda sweet rice/ rice pudding


lol yeah they do. you know the japanese- if it has rice in it, theyve done it LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> What about Indian pudding? And do they still make the Boston Brown Bread in a can?


Don't know about Indian pudding, but yes, some places still do the bread in a can lol. We have a lot....and I mean a lot of Portuguese bakeries and restaurants in this area. My city is considered the 10th Azorean island because it's so heavily populated with Portuguese people lol. 



witchymom said:


> lol yeah they do. you know the japanese- if it has rice in it, theyve done it LOL


LoL I know right. I think Mexico has a version too


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I grew up in NE Ohio, but also traveled quite a bit both before and during military, so lot of exposure to food! (so yes, this Yankee has had many a pecan pies!) Indian pudding is a cornmeal and molasses pudding that originated in Mass. And yes on the rice pudding / sweet rice. I have had soooo many different versions!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh I've heard of Indian pudding, just don't know of any places that make it. Maybe Plymouth Plantation? lol


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know all this talk of food has made me hungry, and still victimless!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I got my Victim!!!!! And I hate to gloat but I am so excited because this is a perfect match. Now let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've had my coffee, that fills me up lol. 

Yay,cc!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Received my victim yesterday. I spent the day researching the member on the forum and making a file of likes/dislikes/interests. Purchased some stuff yesterday and I am in the process of making a homemade gift today. Excitement doesn't quite grasp how I am feeling about making a package for my victim!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have work to do.... hoping when i wander back in here this afternoon i have a message from bethe!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Hehe... I almost feel bad for the Reaper who lands me. They'll be thinking "What with this guy?!?!"


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

well.... i have a question for my boss and hes not online so i guess im here till i see the little light next to his name turn green in my email LOLOLOL


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Still sad, but at least I've got my coffee to console me...









_The other sad thing is my Halloween 2012 album on Photobucket consists of pictures of coffee and cocoa, lol!_

Well, *Mandy*, "Boo!" to you! 

One by one, we're getting our victims, I can't wait! 

I'll admit to never having Boston Creme Pie, malasadas, or Indian pudding. An Indian restaurant I used to go to had a sweet rice pudding dessert, but I was always too full to try it! I'm sure I've tried interesting things throughout our moving around, but I can't recall any now. Umm...Tater tot hot dish, from MN? That's the only truly local type thing I can think of that I've tried. I'm from lower MI, so I can't even claim pasties!  I swear I'm not unadventurous, I just don't know what's unique to an area unless I'm specifically told.

*GT*, you're easy. Get a box, poke some holes in it, and send a cat! 

Well, I'm testing homemade dishwashing detergent today. I knew we were getting low, but DH neglected to mention he'd used the last of it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> Still sad, but at least I've got my coffee to console me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boo to me why? lol 
Lemme know how the dishwashing detergent comes out!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

All this talk about food makes my tummy growl! I actually made brown bread in a can a few months ago...with Boston Baked Beans. The bread didn't come out so great but the beans were awesome. I'm a native Connecticut person and miss a lot of the New England goodies, but this high altitude messes with some recipes. 

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> *GT*, you're easy. Get a box, poke some holes in it, and send a cat!





Well, maybe you're right. But I've decided I want one that looks just like this next:


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww why'd you leave CT, LawP? 


That's a cute kitty. My mom has a sphynx with 2 different colored eyes. I don't have any good pix of him though. But here's my brother's black cat, Scarlet (although she lives at my mom's house too lol 










And this isn't a Halloween cat, but this pic just cracks me up. Mom's cat, Stormy


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

What a unique looking cat!

Mandy, I left CT for love. Met my husband while we were both in the Air Force. I miss my RI beaches, fall foliage, TREES, and of course, my family.  I went back for a visit last month and had a blast. The only disappointment was I didn't get to Salem, MA for a day tour - it's on my bucket list. Maybe next year.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

GhostTown- That is such a cool looking cat! The real, legit two face.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alas, my notifications doth remain unlit as my inbox gathers webs!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> What a unique looking cat!
> 
> Mandy, I left CT for love. Met my husband while we were both in the Air Force. I miss my RI beaches, fall foliage, TREES, and of course, my family.  I went back for a visit last month and had a blast. The only disappointment was I didn't get to Salem, MA for a day tour - it's on my bucket list. Maybe next year.


Love is overrated lol. I've only been to Salem once. We're thinking of going this year, seeing we're not having our annual costume party


----------



## Velveeta (Aug 20, 2012)

Crap, we didn't join until 2 days past the deadline for this  Ah well... In the future, if you'd like to make your job easier as far as matching up senders and recipients in a random order, I can easily write up a quick script that'll just take the list of names and spit out another randomized list of who they should all be sending to... I don't know how you're doing it now, but if you're just manually trying to match up names to victimless people, I can see how that would take a while and be fairly tedious


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Velveeta said:


> Crap, we didn't join until 2 days past the deadline for this  Ah well... In the future, if you'd like to make your job easier as far as matching up senders and recipients in a random order, I can easily write up a quick script that'll just take the list of names and spit out another randomized list of who they should all be sending to... I don't know how you're doing it now, but if you're just manually trying to match up names to victimless people, I can see how that would take a while and be fairly tedious


It is not a matter of just matching names. There are different countries involved with different shipping preferences i.e. some will ship overseas, some do not. This has her creating different groups. She really does have a system and does a great job. The fact is logistically it just takes so long to PM everyone, especially with the record numbers!


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> Love is overrated lol. I've only been to Salem once. We're thinking of going this year, seeing we're not having our annual costume party


25 years of marriage and counting. There are days... My plan was to go to Long Wharf in Boston and take the Salem Ferry. Just couldn't find a day that was good for me and my sister and cousin at the same time so it fell through. I hear Salem is insane in September and October so I don't want to attempt it then.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

MissMandy said:


> Love is overrated lol. I've only been to Salem once. We're thinking of going this year, seeing we're not having our annual costume party


You should definitely go! This site http://hauntedhappenings.org/ should be updated pretty soon with all of the October events. The last time I was there (in September) the whole town was buzzing and there were already vendors on the streets with Halloween goodies. Also, since you're in MA, you may want to check out the Keene, NH Pumpkin Festival on Oct. 20. It looks like a blast with how many people/pumpkins show up!

LawP, try convincing your hubby to partake in an "extended vacation" here in New England.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

LawP, try convincing your hubby to partake in an "extended vacation" here in New England. [/QUOTE]

Kardec, no convincing necessary. Last year he DROVE to CT from CO to attend my parents' 50th wedding anniversary. He loves road trips - me, not that long of one.  After stuffing himself with lobster, clams, and anything with a fin, he is itching to visit again. I try to go every year now that my parents are getting older. Where in CT are you from? I grew up in Mansfield Center - next to UCONN.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*MM*, "Boo!" to you for getting your victim.  The detergent was okay, I'd give it a B. Things look clean, but I can feel a film. It's recommended to put vinegar in as a rinse agent, but my reservoir still has my normal rinse aid in it. Washing soda is also preferred over baking soda, but I didn't have any on hand and the whole point was for me to continue to enjoy my lazy day and not have to go out to the store. I also read that is isn't great for long term use, as it may clog your plumbing(it contains borax). Not something I really want to worry about, especially while renting. So, I'm not really going to worry too much about trying to tweak it. I'll use it until I buy more of the regular stuff, and will just keep the rest on hand for days like today(although this is the first time in years I've had to worry about it).

*GT*, that cat is awesome! I don't blame you for wanting one. If one like that lived here, I'd probably never stop looking at it.

I'd like to see Salem someday, but really only to say I've done it. You'd think I'd feel a stronger pull to go there, but I don't. 

These kitty pictures make me want to post some of mine. I'll have to get my album uploaded. A good idea anyway, since I've been slacking in that department, and I don't want to lose them if my computer goes "poof" for some reason. (Yes, we do back up periodically, and I know I've got a number on discs somewhere, but I'm paranoid!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The one and only time I went to Salem, was the last weekend before Halloween....and it WAS nuts! But I loved it  Most people were walking around in costumes, man it was great! I really want to do the House of Seven Gables this time. I have to look more into it, but I heard they do some kind of night time thing there. I'll probably go for my bday weekend. It's either this or King Richard's Faire, but I'm leaning more towards Salem


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ophelia said:


> *MM*, "Boo!" to you for getting your victim.  The detergent was okay, I'd give it a B. Things look clean, but I can feel a film. It's recommended to put vinegar in as a rinse agent, but my reservoir still has my normal rinse aid in it. Washing soda is also preferred over baking soda, but I didn't have any on hand and the whole point was for me to continue to enjoy my lazy day and not have to go out to the store. I also read that is isn't great for long term use, as it may clog your plumbing(it contains borax). Not something I really want to worry about, especially while renting. So, I'm not really going to worry too much about trying to tweak it. I'll use it until I buy more of the regular stuff, and will just keep the rest on hand for days like today(although this is the first time in years I've had to worry about it).





It's not my fault I already got my victim  

Hmm I dunno what to do now! We rent too, but not a house. If something craps out, it's the landlords responsiblity. Of course I don't want to intentionally make issues for him, but I do want to save money!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

LawP said:


> All this talk about food makes my tummy growl! I actually made brown bread in a can a few months ago...with Boston Baked Beans. The bread didn't come out so great but the beans were awesome. I'm a native Connecticut person and miss a lot of the New England goodies, but this high altitude messes with some recipes.
> 
> Victim! Victim! Victim!



That really sounds good. Some Boston Baked beans, brown bread and a pumpkin ale. I can just pretend it is not 90 something degrees out!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> That really sounds good. Some Boston Baked beans, brown bread and a pumpkin ale. I can just pretend it is not 90 something degrees out!


Move on up the East Coast!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

LawP said:


> 25 years of marriage and counting. There are days... My plan was to go to Long Wharf in Boston and take the Salem Ferry. Just couldn't find a day that was good for me and my sister and cousin at the same time so it fell through. I hear Salem is insane in September and October so I don't want to attempt it then.


Salem is amazing during the fall. I miss living there. And its so much fun for Halloween. They have all sorts of cool things set up/tours/haunted houses. and people dressed in costume the whole month. really the only day that is SUPER insane is Halloween itself. But other then that, the month of isnt too bad. Of course, the closer to Halloween the busier. But its not too bad.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Move on up the East Coast!


My Irish self would have no problem living in Boston, looked at a couple jobs there, but the wife detests snow! The only thing I truly dislike about Florida is the lack of a true autumn.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> That really sounds good. Some Boston Baked beans, brown bread and a pumpkin ale. I can just pretend it is not 90 something degrees out!


I feel you. I'd need my pumpkin ale in an iced mug to make it bearable today. Went outside here in Florida to try to put a first coat of paint on my SR gift and gave up and resorted to air conditioning! Feels like a jungle outside.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I signed up quickly, so I thought I would be getting my victim quickly. It's almost like bethene is going alphabetically by our last names, if that were possible.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know how y'all do it. I cannot stand the heat and humidity! Gimme snow over swamp a$$ ANY day!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> I signed up quickly, so I thought I would be getting my victim quickly. It's almost like bethene is going alphabetically by our last names, if that were possible.


It is purely random. I signed up immediately, but have not heard anything, but no sweat. Remember that the signup went through the 17th, so after the massive job of pairing up everyone, the shear thought of typing 200 PMs with full info is just simply time consuming. She is just saving the best for last


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> I signed up quickly, so I thought I would be getting my victim quickly. It's almost like bethene is going alphabetically by our last names, if that were possible.


Ohhh go ahead... send me something. It will make you feel better while you are waiting.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

So why would a profile show that someone has posted but the search show nothing?? Agggg


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I don't know how y'all do it. I cannot stand the heat and humidity! Gimme snow over swamp a$$ ANY day!


In all seriousness, yes it is humid, and hot but there is always a sea breeze (ok, almost always) that makes it all tolerable. I have lived in several states and Florida has the most tolerable summers because of this. Orlando's highest temperature ever recorded was 101. How many times did everyone else go over 100 this year? I just want to win the lottery so I can have a fall home in New England!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

chinclub said:


> So why would a profile show that someone has posted but the search show nothing?? Agggg


That is weird! What else do you need to know about me?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In all seriousness, yes it is humid, and hot but there is always a sea breeze (ok, almost always) that makes it all tolerable. I have lived in several states and Florida has the most tolerable summers because of this. Orlando's highest temperature ever recorded was 101. How many times did everyone else go over 100 this year? I just want to win the lottery so I can have a fall home in New England!


Well I hope that happens for ya some day lol


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In all seriousness, yes it is humid, and hot but there is always a sea breeze (ok, almost always) that makes it all tolerable. I have lived in several states and Florida has the most tolerable summers because of this. Orlando's highest temperature ever recorded was 101. How many times did everyone else go over 100 this year? I just want to win the lottery so I can have a fall home in New England!


Let me see...in my particular little city in Colorado we went over 100 degrees at least 12 days in a row!!!!  I'm thankful for 80 degree temps now.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> It is purely random. I signed up immediately, but have not heard anything, but no sweat. Remember that the signup went through the 17th, so after the massive job of pairing up everyone, the shear thought of typing 200 PMs with full info is just simply time consuming. She is just saving the best for last


 I just realized that my post likely came off wrong. I didn't mean to sound disgruntled. I was only wondering how she did it.

This is my first go'round so I'm overly anxious.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I agree with you LawP! I am loving the 80 degree weather right now!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GhostTown said:


> I just realized that my post likely came off wrong. I didn't mean to sound disgruntled. I was only wondering how she did it.
> 
> This is my first go'round so I'm overly anxious.



Oh no, you were not disgruntled. I remember how anxious I was for my first! I was just letting you know no real order of things, it just simply takes time is all!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

worked all day and still no pm............

i do hope bethes feeling ok though. i spent the better part of the past month sick- i REALLY hope shes not getting what i had!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

just lurking awaiting for my victim so I can upgrade to stalking.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

This is almost as bad as waiting to BE Reaped....hmm...well....almost.... Well OK..It's not quite as intense as that......but the waiting....


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

While we're patiently waiting for our victims I thought I'd share this T-shirt logo. Don't you think we should all get one for next year's SR festivities??


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

lol, LawP....you so silly


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Law.... I'll take one.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

We did have cookies.....didn't we? I didn't get one but I thought there were cookies.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

LAW----Yes we did. I baked them and sent them over while they were hot and gooey. I guess I will have to bake some more. Maybe if you are my victim I can send you a batch.


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

LadySherry said:


> LAW----Yes we did. I baked them and sent them over while they were hot and gooey. I guess I will have to bake some more. Maybe if you are my victim I can send you a batch.


LadyS - where the heck was I when the deliciousness was going on??? I ended up with one piece of cold pizza and a warm beergarita. I'm never around for the good stuff. But hey, feel free to send me some cookies even if I'm not your victim. I won't mind.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I did not give you a warm beergarita


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> I did not give you a warm beergarita


By the time I came back to Bethe's house, all the food, COOKIES,  and cold drinks were gone. All that was left was a warm beergarita (since I ran out of merlot I was forced to settle). You weren't there to give me anything. *sniff* And nobody missed me either while I was gone.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i made brownies......

here - i offer beer to ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 









and for LawP..... some wine......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LawP said:


> By the time I came back to Bethe's house, all the food, COOKIES,  and cold drinks were gone. All that was left was a warm beergarita (since I ran out of merlot I was forced to settle). You weren't there to give me anything. *sniff* And nobody missed me either while I was gone.


I missed you 

Aw look at that, witchy is being so nice. See? She likes you


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

viiiiiiiiiiiccccccccctiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

witchymom said:


> i made brownies......
> 
> here - i offer beer to ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


How sweeeeet. Thanks Witchy! I take back all the things I .......never mind.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

woohooo got my victim thanks so much now to get some shopping done


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i have my viccccc timmmmm
i have my viccccc timmmmm
i have my viccccc timmmmm
i have my viccccc timmmmm

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

and its a good'n


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

witchymom said:


> i have my viccccc timmmmm
> i have my viccccc timmmmm
> i have my viccccc timmmmm
> i have my viccccc timmmmm
> ...



*sigh* I'll just sit here waiting!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> *sigh* I'll just sit here waiting!


soon, soon my dear brim.....

my person will be easy to shop for


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey Br1mston3, wanna bet we get each other?


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> *sigh* I'll just sit here waiting!


You and me, both, *BR1M*(Well, and *Lisa*, too!).


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I have my victim!! Yay!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm starting to feel real bad for the victimless lol. I know bethene is working hard to get them all out, but I just imagine y'all like you're getting picked last for dodge ball lol


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> I'm starting to feel real bad for the victimless lol. I know bethene is working hard to get them all out, but I just imagine y'all like you're getting picked last for dodge ball lol


shes workin on it


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

{{{snoopy dance}}} I JUST GOT MY VICTIM!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

lawp said:


> {{{snoopy dance}}} i just got my victim!!!! :d


yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Eh, if it were dodgeball, I'd be used to it! And I certainly wouldn't blame them at the moment!

I'm just really excited to get going on it, that's all. It's not helping that I can't make myself take a 5 minute break from the forum! It's really not been that long since the sign ups closed, and there a ton of us this year. Plus, she's got IRL stuff to take care of. I know all of this, but still just keep popping on to see if I got my PM yet, lol!

*Sookie*, you have a lucky victim!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Ophelia, hi! I had you last year as my victim didn't I?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Dandy Miss Mandy...I'll gladly procure a Mrs. A pecan pie for you, but they don't travel or ship well. You'll have to come down here and try it. Oh, don't worry, you won't be too lonely, there are other Portugee in the Richmond area. At least 1,

Boston Cream Pie...mmm. 

Still sitting...waiting...sigghhhhh...bored now. A bored Auditor is a dangerous Auditor. Wonder what sort of trouble I can get in to? Oh look, explosives...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Dandy Miss Mandy...I'll gladly procure a Mrs. A pecan pie for you, but they don't travel or ship well. You'll have to come down here and try it. Oh, don't worry, you won't be too lonely, there are other Portugee in the Richmond area. At least 1,
> 
> Boston Cream Pie...mmm.
> 
> Still sitting...waiting...sigghhhhh...bored now. A bored Auditor is a dangerous Auditor. Wonder what sort of trouble I can get in to? Oh look, explosives...


LOL I don't have to be around Portugees to be entertained


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok Auditor, you win, you got your victim,, now put down the explosives, and walk away quietly, 

hey O! you got yours too!

to all the rest - got alot done tonight, hope to have every one set with a victim by tomorrow!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

bethene said:


> ok auditor, you win, you got your victim,, now put down the explosives, and walk away quietly,
> 
> hey o! You got yours too!
> 
> To all the rest - got alot done tonight, hope to have every one set with a victim by tomorrow!


yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ive been staaaaaaaaalkinggggggggg


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

MissMandy said:


> LOL I don't have to be around Portugees to be entertained


Well the, when should I expect you?

And apparently the explosives worked...have joined the "I Got A Victim" club. Promise not to go about tormenting folks the way SOME other people have. 

Seems like I'm forgetting something....

tick tick tick tick 

uh oh

>>>>>>>>BOOM<<<<<<<<<


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

maybe i left a message on my victims page... maybe i didnt........ MUAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Seems like a lot of people are stalking. I have been watching my profile for a hint but WOW everyone is profile hopping today.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

chinclub said:


> Seems like a lot of people are stalking. I have been watching my profile for a hint but WOW everyone is profile hopping today.....


if i had to guess, i would say ive been to nearly half of the participants (at least ones who posted in this thread) - some i commented on... some i didnt LOLOLOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Well the, when should I expect you?


lol tomorrow



witchymom said:


> maybe i left a message on my victims page... maybe i didnt........ MUAHAHAAAAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAAAAAAA


Hmmmm



chinclub said:


> Seems like a lot of people are stalking. I have been watching my profile for a hint but WOW everyone is profile hopping today.....


Girl, you know it! I've been hopping around all over the place!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm just so excited! I got the stuff today for two projects that I am making for my precious victim! I love victim so much I know victim can just feel my warm bubbly Halloween love!

And I even wore my orange candy corn sparkly socks while I shopped!

I also rewarded myself with a taste of home ultimate Halloween magazine!

***settles in with a mug of hot tea, magazine! Sure that more ideas with come that I can spoil my victim some more ***


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

See, Mandy and Witchy, they're just wicked and diabolical, hoppin' around from profile to profile just to confuse and torment, throwing people off like that. I would never, ever admit doing something like that!



beautifulnightmare said:


> I also rewarded myself with a taste of home ultimate Halloween magazine!


That's a nice one, that is. They got it right this year. Oh, hey...don't you still owe me a dance?


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

Victim.....
ready or not here I come!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

It's awful lonely out here on the picket line!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Don't worry, buddy, I got your back...

...VIIICCCTTTIMMMM (FOR BRIM)...VIIICCCTTTIIMMMM (FOR BRIM)...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Poor BR1M  Here ya go, have a shot


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got my victim!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Visiting pages! Who is my victim?! I'll never tell. Shhh


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

velveeta, there's a second group that will be starting up soon. just whispers will be heading it up, maybe you can get in on that one.
brimstone, well said on bethies part. i think she also tries to some what match them up by whats on their lists. it's easier for someone who likes gory to send to someone who likes gory, ect. she's been doing it awhile, and loves doing it. every year she gets excited about more joining. she's dependable, personable, and sweet. just a good person. and she does a great job.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Bethene is amazing


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Can people see when you visit their profiles. Off to stalk my victim!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, people can see when you visit their profile. witchy, yes, i think i'm your victum. just start sending. and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Is it that hard to log out before you stalk your victim? When I get a victim, I don't know if I could be bothered to misdirect other participants until after I built/bought/modified the props.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

trentsketch said:


> Is it that hard to log out before you stalk your victim? When I get a victim, I don't know if I could be bothered to misdirect other participants until after I built/bought/modified the props.


some of us are...ummmm.... a little enthusiastic......


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Got my victim. Now off to stalk them. I think I know just what to send them. They shall have some handcrafted items as well as store bought. This is going to be so much fun.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you bethene!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!!!!! Thank you *Bethene*!!!!!

*BR1M*, I have not forgotten you. I'll hang out a bit longer and keep you company. I'll even help *Bethene* and clean up some of this mess we've amassed in her yard.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok all you gloaters need to start your official Secret Reaper Discussion page and leave us lonely victim-less few to sulk!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ophelia said:


> Woo-hoo!!!!!! Thank you *Bethene*!!!!!
> 
> *BR1M*, I have not forgotten you. I'll hang out a bit longer and keep you company. I'll even help *Bethene* and clean up some of this mess we've amassed in her yard.


Thanks, but it is all in fun. I know Bethene is working her tail off and it is all good!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't worry, *BR1M*. I won't gloat. I just had to get that out of my system. I'll still stay and hang out, *Bethene*'s still got those flying monkeys, you know. Safety in numbers!

Sorry, *Sookie*, I meant to answer you last time. Yes, you were my delightful Reaper last year, but on the second round. I still don't know who had me on the first one.

Well, my cocoa is gone, I suppose I should go to bed. I'll spare you all further pictures, now that I'm stalking and not waiting.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

God I love Stalking!!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Hoping I can get in on round two.....


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think ill probably do round 2 as well


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Round 2 is in the middle of the whirlwind that is October here in Quakeville. Have fun with it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be happy to get a victim for round one *sigh*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I will be happy to get a victim for round one *sigh*


its coming brim my dear! youll prob get the best victim of all for being so patient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

unlike auditor who got his through threatening to use fire......


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I will be happy to get a victim for round one *sigh*


That makes two of us.

I think I'm just going to take a gamble and hope that my victim likes macrame owls. Everyone likes macrame owls, right?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oooooh maybe ya'll will have each other!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

That's what my wife and I were saying last night.

Who reaps who?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't rememberif I sent my information or not. I remember filling it out but not sending it lol 
If I get a victim then I know I must have sent it - and if not I will try next round!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

witchymom said:


> im used to killing snakes. LOL


aaaaawwwww noooo killing snakes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

In all seriousness, when she says everyone is matched and I still don't have a victim, then I'll worry. Till then, I just know that I get to savor the anticipation while others are going through withdraw since they will be all done!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> In all seriousness, when she says everyone is matched and I still don't have a victim, then I'll worry. Till then, I just know that I get to savor the anticipation while others are going through withdraw since they will be all done!


yeah my gift is all ready - ill mail it next friday..... thinking about doing the 2nd reaper too


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> I think I'm just going to take a gamble and hope that my victim likes macrame owls. Everyone likes macrame owls, right?


Oh, good lord I SOOOO hope I'm your victim. I've actually been looking for one, as my grandma had one that used to terrify me as a child, and one of my more bizaar collections is things that used to scare me.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Soooooo can we reap right away? Or is there etiquette on how long to wait? If we send too early, does that ruin the suspense?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Soooooo can we reap right away? Or is there etiquette on how long to wait? If we send too early, does that ruin the suspense?


send away!!!!!!!!!!! Mine is ready but I have to wait till payday to send it out, so it will be sent next week


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

lol.... you're ready to send right now, yet it is going to take me weeks to build something cool, and I'm still without victim! Sheesh.

I was hoping for a week or two of stalking.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> lol.... you're ready to send right now, yet it is going to take me weeks to build something cool, and I'm still without victim! Sheesh.
> 
> I was hoping for a week or two of stalking.


yeah but youre sending a cool handmade something. Stores are my friend! LOLOL


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BOO!!!!

hoo! boohoo, boohoo, boohoo, boohoo.

still waiting.........................


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of y'all with be getting your victims tonight


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a victim! The world is back in balance and the stalking may begin. I only wish they wrote more than a few words, but I can work with what I was given.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

yeah! A victim. I can take the bush off now!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got my victim! I think they may be a bit of a challenge because they didn't provide much information about what they liked, but I'm always up for a challenge


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Time for me to get to work, too.

Gonna be a tough one for me. The victim is almost my true opposite, but that just might be fun if I can find a way to put my own twist on it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Good luck fellas


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

witchymom said:


> its coming brim my dear! youll prob get the best victim of all for being so patient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unlike auditor who got his through threatening to use fire......


Explosives, my dear, not fire. Nothing so gauche as simply setting something on fire. And it wasn't a threat, merely a way to pass time, in the time-honoured tradition of Blowing Stuff Up!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

GhostTown said:


> That makes two of us.
> 
> I think I'm just going to take a gamble and hope that my victim likes macrame owls. Everyone likes macrame owls, right?


I like macrame owls....

What? I do!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I had a victim that was my complete opposite last year. I got to try out some stuff from the forum that I would never normally attempt....it was a fun change


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> The victim is almost my true opposite, but that just might be fun if I can find a way to put my own twist on it.


Mine is too but I did some shopping today and it actually was quite fun looking at all the things would I normally walk right past.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whew,, done! 

if anyone did not get a victim, let me know, if I messed up I might just cry , but still, let me know!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

standing
applause
whistling
throwing roses
bravo Bethene.... bravo!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hilda said:


> standing
> applause
> whistling
> throwing roses
> bravo Bethene.... bravo!!!!!



Totally agree!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Hilda said:


> standing
> applause
> whistling
> throwing roses
> bravo Bethene.... bravo!!!!!


Ditto!!!!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GhostTown said:


> Time for me to get to work, too.
> 
> Gonna be a tough one for me. The victim is almost my true opposite, but that just might be fun if I can find a way to put my own twist on it.


Yeah, I think bethene's doing that on purpose. I've done a little shopping, looking at things that I wouldn't even normally look at, and am now looking at some of my own work and seeing what I can do with my comfort zone that may work. I don't know if it'll be 'right' or not, this is my first time with this whole reaping thing, so I'm nervous with something so different.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

UnOrthodOx said:


> I don't know if it'll be 'right' or not, this is my first time with this whole reaping thing, so I'm nervous with something so different.


It's my first time as well and I'm pretty nervous too. I really just want to make sure my victim is happy with what I send. I do believe that most here are good folks and are in it for the fun and will be happy with whatever they receive. I know I will be!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I messed up!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

bethene said:


> whew,, done!
> 
> if anyone did not get a victim, let me know, if I messed up I might just cry , but still, let me know!




Thank you for doing this.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-j-KZEZFC7g0/T9EQA7VKk_I/AAAAAAAABHY/9pGqcxEqhRw/s1600/Funny_Pictures_Animated_Dancing_Cat.gif

Yeah Bethene!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Bethene*, so very proud of you. Thank you for your patience and dedication to this madness we indulge in each year. I know you love doing it, but i also know it is stressful (in a good way). I hope I do as great a job running the Secret Reaper II.

[Secret Reaper II Question: I am planning on moving the dates up quite a bit this year. I know a lot of people were concerned that packages were not going to arrive before Halloween, especially if they shipped to overseas or Canada. And I want you to have more than 2 weeks to make or buy gifts. But I don't want to overshadow the first Secret Reaper. So, I want to know a general opinion on these rough dates. I want to start signups around Sept 10th through Sept 24th. Then shipping deadline will be around Oct 15th. Do you guys think that is too early, too late, or about right?

And may I please make one more suggestion? I know everyone gets really excited about the SR exchanges and we all want to be a part of it. And I know these threads can get really long. However, I feel it is unnecessary to have 4-6 threads for each SR exchange. Have you guys ever done a SR thread search? It is crazy. One for getting ready, one for the sign ups, one for discussions, one for waiting, one for pictures. And then again for the second round, which I know we need to keep separate. I never know which thread to post stuff on because about the time I get caught up another one has been started. It is hard to stay in the loop on 3 threads about the same thing. Is there a reason we need a separate thread for everything? I am not trying to sound whiny, just saying it gets confusing and clutters the forum. Okay, I am done bitching. Don't forget to let me know how you feel about those dates. Thanks.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

badgirl said:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-j-KZEZFC7g0/T9EQA7VKk_I/AAAAAAAABHY/9pGqcxEqhRw/s1600/Funny_Pictures_Animated_Dancing_Cat.gif
> 
> Yeah Bethene!


*Ha ha ha ha I am laughing so hard. That cat is adorable.*


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

*Throwing witches hats up in the air* and yelling whoo hoo!! (not boohoo) Awesome job Bethene!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

kmb123 said:


> It's my first time as well and I'm pretty nervous too. I really just want to make sure my victim is happy with what I send. I do believe that most here are good folks and are in it for the fun and will be happy with whatever they receive. I know I will be!


It's my first time too and I'm having fun with projects for my victim. This is usually something I do only for myself so I think it's very rewarding to shop/craft for someone else who will appreciate it.

And I'm gonna be tickled pink to receive an actual Halloween gift from someone else. Nobody ever gets me anything, lol. I've even told my DH that if he really wanted to get something nice for me, for Christmas, he'd buy Halloween stuff. He doesn't listen to well.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have my evil little victim and I am very excited to send them a most terrifying gift....*insert evil laugh*


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Big big thank you Bethene!!!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

(having fun just clicking on member's profiles that I've never visited before just to play with their minds) Am I your Reaper? Maybe... Maybe Not!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha I've been doing the same thing, Hilda! 

Well done bethene, well done! *raises feather boa in honor* I'm so happy for everyone having their victims  Let the reaping being!


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

yay! I am so excited. I too, am a little nervous if my victim will like what I send them, but I'm sure they would love anything that they get. My only problem now is I have so many ideas and not enough time to make everything that I want to lol 

Thank you Bethene, for all of your hard work on this. I know it can't be very easy keeping track of it all and you do such an amazing job!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> *Bethene*, so very proud of you. Thank you for your patience and dedication to this madness we indulge in each year. I know you love doing it, but i also know it is stressful (in a good way). I hope I do as great a job running the Secret Reaper II.
> 
> [Secret Reaper II Question: I am planning on moving the dates up quite a bit this year. I know a lot of people were concerned that packages were not going to arrive before Halloween, especially if they shipped to overseas or Canada. And I want you to have more than 2 weeks to make or buy gifts. But I don't want to overshadow the first Secret Reaper. So, I want to know a general opinion on these rough dates. I want to start signups around Sept 10th through Sept 24th. Then shipping deadline will be around Oct 15th. Do you guys think that is too early, too late, or about right?


That sounds good to me. We can always ship earlier than the deadline if we're that concerned!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

thank you bethene!!!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh no!!!! You have to be kidding me. I missed the sign up? Noooooooo!! We just got all moved in in VA and of course I came here first and looked for this thread first. I am so bummed out that I missed it. If you guys need help with anyone or if someone who signed up isn't able to participate please let me know. There's always next year. So bummed. So bummed.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah....secret reaper II....gotcha. Thanks guys. I'll be sure to jump on that opportunity. . Sorry for previous freak out.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> whew,, done!
> 
> if anyone did not get a victim, let me know, if I messed up I might just cry , but still, let me know!


THANK YOU, Bethene!!!! All of your dedication is greatly appreciated.....I am so excited since this is my first reaper event!!!!!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hilda said:


> (having fun just clicking on member's profiles that I've never visited before just to play with their minds) Am I your Reaper? Maybe... Maybe Not!


Guilty as charged! I've been doing that too, it's so much fun!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been bouncing in on others profiles as well. Stalking and lurking you will have to guess which I was doing on your profile.
This being my first year as well I am nervous with my gifts as well. 
JUST WHISPER-----any date is good with me. I know the month of October is crazy around my house so if I could ship the end of Sept. for reaper II it would be helpful. Can someone make sure I don't miss the sign up for that one?
Now back to creeping around the forum. hehehehehe


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, I have a question. Is there such a thing as shipping out your gift too early???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so ghost town, the complete opposite of you? what, they dog people? lol. 
unorthodox, i'm so glad you're joining this year, and not just a back up reaper, you really rock by the way.
just whisper, no doubt in my mind you love doing this, and you will do a good job. as a matter of fact, we can probably count on you for next year too. 
chin, no date is to early, but there is a to late date. 
bethene, i know how much you love doing this, another fun year. just reading all the victum responses after work always was a good way to mellow out and get a good chuckle


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Druidess said:


> Oh no!!!! You have to be kidding me. I missed the sign up? Noooooooo!! We just got all moved in in VA and of course I came here first and looked for this thread first. I am so bummed out that I missed it. If you guys need help with anyone or if someone who signed up isn't able to participate please let me know. There's always next year. So bummed. So bummed.


Oh no Druidess ~ I believe Bethene knew you were coming and said you could send me something! (wink) No problems... you can go ahead and reap me! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Hilda said:


> Oh no Druidess ~ I believe Bethene knew you were coming and said you could send me something! (wink) No problems... you can go ahead and reap me! LOLOLOLOL


Haha. Right right. I'll be sure to get right on that ...I may have to do something to pass the time to secret reaper II sign up. *twiddles thumbs and twitches*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im soooooooooooooooooooo tired

<<plops on pool pillow to snuggle in for a nice long nap>>


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have my victim's name...I can not wait to see what I can scare up for them!!! 
=0


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

once we have are victims and what not with sending out are gifts do we send out a card or note of some sort with the username of who we are being that im new and are learning everything btw Thanks so much beth i love my victim i am working on the gifts hoping they love the special one they will get


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

creeperguardian said:


> once we have are victims and what not with sending out are gifts do we send out a card or note of some sort with the username of who we are being that im new and are learning everything btw Thanks so much beth i love my victim i am working on the gifts hoping they love the special one they will get


It's entirely up to you whether you reveal who you are to your victim


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Bethene!! Rec'd my victim's name and very excited to get rolling!! Truly appreciate all your time and effort in doing this!!!! Creeperguardian - I participated for the first time last year. I shared my name with my victim, but the person who had me did not so it is whatever you want to do!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I like to try to keep it a secret. I also like to be surprised and have to work at it a little. I fancy myself a good detective and love trying to figure out who sent me that package.

Rene, thank you for the very nice compliment and vote of confidence. Thanks to all who responded to my SR II question. Since that was only about 2 of you and it is now buried I will just go with those dates. 

Can't wait to get started on my second gift to my victim. I think they are going to love it. Now the question is....which one of you is it? Have I been to your profile? Have I sent you a PM? Or a visitors message? Hmmmm......no one will know, because WE ALL DID IT. hahahaha

Witchy, I hope you enjoy your nap. Don't fall in and drown. LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't think I can afford to do the second reaper. DH was mad I did the first one. Poo on him. He loves to ruin my fun!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That is okay. Not everyone does the second one. It was originated, of course, for those who missed the first one. But so many of us couldn't get enough that a lot of people do both. Even though I am running the second one, I am not sure yet if I will have time to participate as an SR. But I probably will, as I have no self control. LOL.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I could afford to participate in both SRs but I have two dogs, two cat and a fiance to feed lol. As someone that does not keep my identity secret from my victim do all of you as my potential victims feel I'm taking part of the fun out of it?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I do not mind if my reaper includes a card, or even just puts a return address with their name. I just think it is MORE fun to figure it out. Not everyone likes to figure it out and they appreciate the note card with a name.

BTW, tell your dog to get a job. LOL


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I do not mind if my reaper includes a card, or even just puts a return address with their name. I just think it is MORE fun to figure it out. Not everyone likes to figure it out and they appreciate the note card with a name.
> 
> BTW, tell your dog to get a job. LOL


I tell my son Bart to get to work but he just keeps begging for food instead.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I like to try to keep it a secret. I also like to be surprised and have to work at it a little. I fancy myself a good detective and love trying to figure out who sent me that package.
> 
> Rene, thank you for the very nice compliment and vote of confidence. Thanks to all who responded to my SR II question. Since that was only about 2 of you and it is now buried I will just go with those dates.
> 
> ...


. 

This is my first year participating in SR and I will definitely do SR II. This has been so much fun!!! I think your dates are good and if necessary we can always ship early. Thanks for doing this. I'm so excited!! This has been such a blast! Finally other people who love Halloween as much as I do!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Count me in on SR II too. I love picking out things for my victim. Last year I didn't let my victim know, but then my Reaper kept it a secret, and I didn't know who to thank, and that made me feel bad. So this year I'll stick a card in, if my victim wants to read it they can. I hope my reaper sticks a card in too, because my Mother taught me to always say thank you, and I just don't feel right if I don't. Especially with the nice things I recieved.


----------



## Secret Reaper (Aug 23, 2012)

My bony lips are sealed. Mwahaha


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey boils and ghouls. We have a lot of Secret Reaper threads going on right now and it's getting difficult for everyone to keep up with them all. Let's try to let all these die down and start posting in here http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118438-official-secret-reaper-discussion.html Hope this is easier for everyone


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

>:3 wher oh where is the reaper for me you see me i dont see you i see you you dont see me i could be your reaper i could not be ur reaper you may never know hehe


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks Mandy,, 

everyone, I guess a new thread has been started to discuss the reaper . so in order to not have it too confusing,, start posting on the thread titled the official discussion thread. thanks!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Hilda said:


> (having fun just clicking on member's profiles that I've never visited before just to play with their minds) Am I your Reaper? Maybe... Maybe Not!


LoI, I like to do that too!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Hilda said:


> standing
> applause
> whistling
> throwing roses
> bravo Bethene.... bravo!!!!!


Same here! Fantastic job, Bethene!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

bethene said:


> everyone, I guess a new thread has been started to discuss the reaper . so in order to not have it too confusing,, start posting on the thread titled the official discussion thread. thanks!!


Please move discussion here. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/118438-official-secret-reaper-discussion.html


----------

